# Angel of the Apocalypse (Action)



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

+ Astropathic Message No.308+
++ Authorized by Inquisitor Lucius Thargrel of the Ordos Hereticus++
"It has been several weeks since our call for help and our plea's have been answered by glorious Emperor. He has decided to send four of the imperiums chapters to our aid along with five imperial guard regiments and by his holiness one of the Mechanicums Titan Legions. Though while they are still on the way to the system the Alpha Legion and their army of rebels and cultists have almost completely taken over, even now we are forced to make out stand within one of the cities of Charcharon Prime and do not know how long we can last for. Since the beginning of the rebellion we have determined very little about the numbers of traitor astartes that are currently within the system but we do know that ninety-percent of the imperial guard and PDF forces of the system have turned to follow the chaos gods and that it is rumored that one of the titan legions that hasn't been seen since the Heresy has made planet fall. We urge the loyal forces of the emperor to hurry! We do not know how long we can last against the forces arrayed aganst us but by his divine holiness we will stand and fight until the last man! May the emperor watch over you.

+Message Ends+​
This was the message that was played for you in the main hall of the The Lions Honour, one of the two battle-barges within the chapters possession which is currently being accompanied by two nova frigates, four hunter destroyers and two gladius class escort ships. Upon hearing the news that three other chapters have been dispatched to aid in this campaign you have yet to hear what chapters those are and you do not even know how large a force has been dispatched, so until the chapter knows who they will be fighting alongside you stand alone in this fight as members the Third Company but are thankful in that three squads of the Second Company and two terminator squads of the First company have been deployed along side of you bringing the number of battle-brothers being deployed on this mission to Three-Hundred.

After hearing the message the captain dismissed all those gathered to prepare for re-entry to real space within ten hours and planet fall on Charcharon Tertius within tweleve hours. From what you know about Charcharon Tertius it is a barren wasteland where only its Hive-Cities can support those needed to mine the raw metals from underneith the worlds crust. After being dismissed you and the rest of your squad returned to your armoury to prepare for the up coming battles and while some of you have been through wars and campaigns as grand and terrible as this will be, most of you are still relatively new to the chapter and this will be the war that will either see you forged into a true astartes of the Emperor and The Lion or prove too much for you to handle and lead to your demise.

After arming yourselves and checking your wargear the Captain has allowed you sometime to yourselfs but the entire fleet has remained on yellow alert just incase of an enemy is ready for your entry back into real-space. The last eight hours have been rather peaceful by warp travel standards with onl a few shudders of the gellar field under the strange of the immaterium and now that only two hours remain until re-entry you start to feel the tension build in the air as every person onboard the ship prepares for the unknown, however you are the Angels of the Apocalypse and you will know no fear no matter what you will face but for fourty eight of your fellow battle brothers there is a sad and depressive mood that lingers in the air.

Ezekyle, Malachi, Tiberius and Gideon the four of you are stood within the meeting hall of the Lions Hour within fourty four of your battle brothers which includes Captain Tyrion, Chaplain Boreas and Librarian Taelos as each of you stand gathered before the statue of Lion El'Jonson in quiet rememberance of the campaign waged against Waaaargh! Grotsrot and all of the battle-brothers that fell exactly five years ago. You four are thinking back to your previous sergeant, Azreal Omegus as he stood by himself against the tide of Orks so that you and the rest of the company could retreat back to a better defensive position. Ezekyle you are remember the word of Sergeant Omegus as he told you that you must lead the squad in the name of the Lion after his passing and make sure that none of your fellow battle-brothers mourn his passing as he did his duty in the name of the Lion, a task which you were unable to accomplish as you mourned his loss the hardest. Malachi you remember that before the battle claimed your sergeant that he said should he ever fall then he wished you to take up his sword and wield it in the name of the Primarch and that one day perhaps you could aspire to be captain with your swordmenship but since then the Chaplains have been watching over you and it is likely you may end up joining their ranks. Tiberius you are stood at the edge of the group in grim silence gazing at the massive power-fist that is your left hand recalling the words of Omegus when you asked him during your time as a young marine under his command why he wielded such a cumbersom weapon when he replied 'Well young one, it is so that I might smite the enemies of the Lion with rightous fury. And its abit handy when it comes to destroying vehicles? Have you ever tried to destroy a tank using a sword? It takes hours.' Remembering this brings a small twitch of a smile to your lips before you push the thought aside in seach of another. Finally Gideon you are stood next to Sergeant Ezekyle and near Tiberius as your right hand gently slides over the bolter 'Vengence' which used to belong to Sergeant Omegus, your fingers trace words 'A Lions vengence is a sight to be hold and may nothing ever stand in its way' marked into the golden plating on both sides of the bolter and your mind flickers back to when your brothers had presented the weapon to you and the anger at not being able to stand by your sergeant in his final moments. 

(What other thoughts and feelings are the four of you currently having? Do you say anything to each other or do you perhaps go and speak to the Captain, Chaplain or Librarian in the room about either the up coming campaign or the war that almost destroyed you as now it appears your fellow battle brothers are starting to leave the room.)

Carius, Gaius and Alecius you three are currently within the refectory of the battle-barge where the rest of the company along with the detatchments from the First and Second Company are currently having a last meal before the campaign truely begins. The three of you have goblet of wine each as you wait for the chapter serfs to bring you your food giving you plenty of time to talk amoungst each other or and any of the other marines within the room. Carius your main attention is drawn to the twenty hulking and imposing forms of the Terminators from the First Company as they stand away from everyone else in their full wargear and are fully armed with their power fists, chainfists, power swords, lightning claws, stormshields, assault cannons, heavy flamers and stormbolters and it makes you wonder what it would be like to join the first company and be allowed to wear the hallowed suits of Terminator armour. Gaius while Carius's attention is focused on the first company yours is focused on the members of the second company as while they do not currently have they jump packs attached to thir armour it is clear to tell them apart from the members of the third company as each of them carries a helmet with a set of silver coloured wings on the side (http://lh4.ggpht.com/_-HZLorI1B0w/S...zEtdU/Dark Angels 40k Watcher in the dark.jpg ) and at their side they all carry a bolt pistol and their own personal blades though while your shot with a bolt pistol isn't as good as it is with a flamer you start to wonder if the second company also use plasma-pistols, infernus pistols or perhaps hand flamers which would make joining them alot easier. Yet as you continue to look at them one of them turns his attention to look at you before nodding his head in respect then turns his attention back to his own battle brothers. Alecius you are sat a little away from your battle brothers with the chainsword laid across your lap staring at it in rememberence of why you are called 'The Shameful' and that not only have you shamed yourself by Rashiel as it was he who brought you into the chapter with great expectations of you, you start to think that this campaign could be a way to prove yourself to the rest of the chapter by slaying a great many enemies and champions of the Alpha Legion with your chainsword and make Rashiel proud and as you continue to think on the campaign you wonder if you should go and visit Rashiel who is currently deep within the ship tending to the Third Companies Dreadnoughts and Vehicles.

(Do the three of you say anything to each other? Do you decide to call for the chapter serfs to hurry up with your food? Carius do you push yourself up from your chair and dare to walk over to the first company and ask for any wisdom that they can share? Likewise Gaius do you march over to the Second Company and ask what other weapons of war they use when they descend from the sky on wings of fire? Finally Alecius do you remain with your battle brothers or do you go off in search of Rashiel and his brother tech-marines?)

GM Note: Welcome to Angels of the Apocalypse and I hope you all enjoy it. I know most of you have been in my roleplays before and enjoy them alot and like them the basic rules apply but all im going to say if I hope you enjoy them and stay until the very end!

Recruitment Thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97657


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

All around him stood brothers of the chapter, yet Malachi's mind was elsewhere. As was often the case before battle was waged, his thoughts drifted back to the times before, during, and after the battles against the foul orks. Waaaghh! Grotsrot was a campaign that served to form and shape the man that he was today. 

He thought of Sgt. Omegus, Hero amongst heroes, gone five years past, and Malachi couldn't help but feel the pangs of sadness that gripped his heart. Azrael Omegus had not only been his Sergeant, but he had been his friend and mentor. Azrael had seen something in Malachi from the first day Malachi had been under his command, and the man had guided him and taught him what it mean to be a son of the Lion. 

Reaching behind his right shoulder, Malachi traced the shape of his blades pommel, haft, and cross-guard. Feeling the familiar shape, taking comfort in its presence. The mighty relic blade had been given to him upon Omegus' death. Though its presence brought him sadness, it filled him with purpose. Azrael had believed in him so fully that he had gone against chapter doctrine. He had told Malachi that if he was to ever fall in battle, he did not want his weapon to be retired to the Hall of Blades. He wanted his sword to always feel fires of battle, to taste the blood of the enemy, to stand firm against the opponents of humanity. It had honored, shocked, and humbled Malachi to his very core the day Sgt. Omegus had told him of the blades destiny, though he never thought that he would see Azrael fall in battle. But fall he did, a hero of legend, and Malachi now carried Omegus' legacy with him everwhere he went. 

His thoughts came back to the present. They were heading into a warzone that was rife with chaos, heretics, and most likely traitor astartes. Traitors...... The very thought of them caused barely contained fury to burn in Malachi's breast. He looked at the men standing next to him, Ezekyle, Tiberius, and his longtime friend Gideon, and knew that the four, bonds stronger than the strongest steel, would bring the fight to the enemy and that the enemy would fall before them. 

Raising his head to take in what was going on in the rest of the room, Malachi noticed that his brothers were beginning to leave the room, and the sombre air of remembrance took on a feel of readiness and purpose. He muttered a quick oath to the Emperor and the Lion, reaffirming his promise to smite the enemies of man-kind, quiet fevor in his voice, and steady resolve burning in his eyes. He caught movement behind him, as Chaplain Boreas approached him, the Chaplain's steady grey eyes boring into him as if determining his worth. 

"Brother Chaplain," Malachi said, nodding his head to the venerated marine. "So many of us dead. The annivesary of this day always fills my heart with sadness. Yet at the same time spruns me onward to match the heroism of those that have gone before."

Chaplain Boreas continued to watch him, and Malachi, surprisinly, didn't feel discomforted by that at all. Sighing heavily, Malachi shook his head to break his reveree and looking the Chaplain in the eyes he continued, "We should all strive to such bravery. Don't you think?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The wine swirled under the machinations of his short fingers, a gentle whirlpool of blood red nectar, spiralling around holding his youthful gaze mesmerised, the burden of youth heavy as he teetered on the brink of sobriety.

One half of their squad sat here, youthful expectation their only burden, the excitement of a future to come pushing them through the pain, unlike the other half, four veterans, agonised by days gone by, their blades bloodied and their spirits shattered upon the knees of the orks.

New blood and old wounds did not mix well, the presence of the inexperienced, devoid of bonds of trust. It would be difficult, yet he would not let them down, his fingers scratched at his back plate, caressing the seering burn below them, the sign of his future, of his duty, honour bound to serve the chapter from birth till death.

His eyes fell upon the hallowed figures, behemoths in terminator plate, each suit a catacomb of history, bearer after bearer bestowed its protection till death welcomed them into his embrace.

Was that his destiny, to one day bear its plate, to have eyes fix upon him with awestruck wonderment, the wisdom lined across each of their faces, one day pressed upon him. How had they handled, the grief of loosing a comrade, of a squad torn asunder, of new relationships.

He made to stand yet fear froze his joints, held him immobile, half in, half out of his seat as the sheer magnitude of the legends before him took hold of his soul. What if he dishonoured himself, fooled himself before these noble warriors?

Terror gripped him, yet he fought the gnawing cold away and walked slowly, legs deliberately steady to stand before the table at which the 1st company reclined goblets half empty.

"Honoured brothers"

Several sets of eyes turned in his direction, noble faces coming to bear upon him as he stood straight, dwarfed by the great suits of armour they bore, he swallowed voice rising strongly against the sudden hush that had descended

"I would ask your advice, on the way to best deal with a brothers grief. My squad brothers of the third suffered the warriors pain, the pain of ones heart being ripped from its chest. It causes a rift, a chasm of mistrust where their must not be one, for we are lions, noble and proud against serpents, the hydras head enough to drive a man to madness. Thus there must be no gap, no lack of unity when we face the hydra, yet I have never lost, have never truly felt a warriors pain."

He paused eyes fixing upon the faces before him, as his confidence grew at their silence

"Thus i turn to you, for your experience, for to be gifted that suit too often means the passing of another great warrior from our midst. How should one deal with a squad that's morale has been shattered by death, how can one bridge the gap between those with mourning in troubled eyes and those who new experience's excitement seers?"


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Alecius sat at the great table a bit from his new squad. His goblet of wine untouched infront of him, looking down on the chainsword across his knees.
A chainsword a brutal effective weapon to slay the enemies of the imperium, the primary close combat weapon for most chapters throughout the galaxy. But for Alecius it was a weapon of absolute shame, it was a weapon that showed his shame to everybody from the youngest serf to the oldest hero of the chapter.

It was a sword he had not forged for himself, it was a sword that had been given to him, so he could advance into the ranks of a marine from his years as a scout. A great moment in every scouts life, which they mark by forging there own blade for them to use in every future battle. Something Alecius was unable to do, a year of smithing and all he had was a lump of metal that simply would not become a blade in the hands of Alecius.

Stealing a glance up at his new battle brothers, Alecius was wondering if they would call him brother, or if they would call him the shameful. Alecius longed for the day where he would be fully accepted by his chapter, where he would be a brother equal to the others. There was no dream of joining the esteemed ranks of the 2nd or 1st company, there was no ambition of gaining the rank of sergeant or captain, there was no fantasy of becoming a specialist of the chapter. Alecius prayed to himself that his life would be spent fighting for the Lion and the imperium, that he would gain the respect of his brothers or would die trying in the fires of battle.

But to release himself of shame, Alecius had to address the shame of Rashiel. Rashiel the techmarine that had brought Alecius into the ranks of the Angels of the Apocalypse. Rashiel that had created Alecius chainsword making it a symbol of shame for the both of them.

Alecius rose from his seat, his goble of wine tumbling to the floor in his haste. But taking no heed, Alecius walked out the hall passing the serfs that was entering with the food for the feast. Walking the hallways of the battleship, murals and momentos of battles past and dead heroes Alecius went down into the deep holds of the ship, towards where the Dreadnoughts was being cared about by the techmarines of the chapter.

Standing before the great doors into the reliquary holding the dreadnoughts, Alecius was humbled by the knowledge of the millenia of battle experience that was on the other side. The knowledge that some of the greatest heroes of the chapter was still fighting for the lion. 

Kneeling before the massive doors, Alecius started to meditate his hands and heads resting on the pommel of his chainsword the point resting on the floor. It was not a place where a ordinary space marine shamed or otherwise would enter without invitation. Alecius was certain that Rashiel would know of his presence, serfs or security measures would have adviced Rashiel. Alecius hoped that he would get the chance to pledge his shame and chainsword to the honour of Rashiel. He would slay the enemies of the imperium with the chainsword in the name of Rashiel, untill Rashiel would see his honour restored. It didn't matter for Alecius how many enemies he would have to slay, there was no honour for him before Rashiels honour was restored, and Alecius hoped he would get a chance to pledge this to Rashiel before they left the battle barge.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon stood near sergeant Ezekyle, his bolter held loosely in one hand while his other gently traced the writing carved into the gold plates fixed to its sides. 'A Lions vengeance is a sight to be hold and may nothing ever stand in its way' was what it said and Gideon felt an immense sadness as he remembered the day he had received it…
_____________________________________________________

“I will stay,” Gideon said forcefully and hefted his bolter to prove it. Sergeant Azareal looked furious for despite all his efforts Gideon refused to leave. Finally the sergeant used an older method than negotiation. “No,” Azareal roared and swung his fist at Gideon. Somehow Gideon caught the blow but he was too slow to avoid the second as it slammed into his cheek and lifted him off his feet. He was unconscious before he hit the floor. “Take him,” Azareal told Malachi quietly, tears showing in his eye. Malachi hefted the unconscious Gideon and carried him back to the base leaving Azareal to hold off the orks…

Gideon awoke with a snarl to find himself in a small shelter. He left the shelter and saw 3 of his battle brothers clustered around something. Gideon walked towards them and Malachi turned and Gideon saw the grief on his brother’s face. He broke into a run, covering the distance in seconds and dropping to his knees as they revealed what their bodies had hidden from his sight. Sergeant Omegus lay there with deep wounds all over his body. With the last of his strength Azareal clasped Gideon’s hand and said “do me proud Gideon, I will save a place for you in the final battle.” His grip loosened and his hand fell from Gideon’s. Gideon knelt by his sergeant’s corpse a long time but betrayed no feeling. Inside all he felt was a numb pain in his chest as if someone had ripped his heart out.

He stood and turned to his battle brothers “where are the others?” he asked quietly. When they just shook their heads he felt a sudden and terrifying anger, “No,” he roared before sinking to his knees once more. “No,” he said quieter. He looked up at his 3 living battle brothers and Ezekyle nodded sadly. A part of Gideon died that night. He blamed himself for not being there for his sergeant and brothers, blamed himself for their deaths and so was shocked when his brothers came to his shelter a few hours later.

Ezekyle, their new sergeant, came first. He walked through the door to find Gideon kneeling on the floor of his cell. The sergeant was followed by Tiberius and Malachi bearing Azareal’s left arm armour and gold plated bolter respectfully. “What?” Gideon said when told they were his. “No,” he said shaking his head “I don’t deserve it, it was my fault he died.” But they gently insisted and so he accepted the gifts with a heavy heart. He fitted the armour to his suit, replacing his Mk 7 ‘Aquila’ arm with Azareal’s Mk 6 ‘Corvus’ arm. He then took the bolter and placed it in a small cabinet where he kept his weapons.

When his brothers had left he knelt in front of his armour and began to carve the names of every brother he had ever lost onto the ‘Corvus’ arm and then carved the litany of penance into his left shoulder pad. He then filled in the carvings with molten silver that then solidified so that all would see his shame…
______________________________________________

Gideon’s mind snapped back to the present when he heard Malachi speak to the chaplain. He strapped his bolter to his back pack and his hand came to rest on the hilt of his sword ‘Retribution’. He drew the sword from its scabbard just far enough that the writing engraved into it was visible. ‘Justice’ it said. Gideon almost spat. If there was any justice he would have rammed the sword down his own throat 5 years ago but still he clung to life in the hope that one day he would be redeemed for his failures…


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Ezekyl stood with the remains of his squad inside the main hall of The Lion's Honour. Looking around Ezekyle is reminded of the first time the Third Company had assembled after Waaagh! Grotsrot and the his own mourning of Sergeant Azreal and the rest of his friends. 

Lowering his head to block his face Ezekyle felt tears fall from his eyes to run down his cheeks and fall to the deck plating. *Sergeant I have failed you then and still continue to fail you now. Your last command is one that I have never been able to follow. I hope that upon our reuniting at the Emperor's side you can forgive me.*


Thinking these words Ezekyle remembers his Sergeants last words to him as he lay dying from his wounds, *"You that you must lead the squad in the name of the Lion after his passing and make sure that none of your fellow battle-brothers mourn his passing as he did his duty in the name of the Lion."* Falling to his knees beside him Ezekyle tries to convinve himself that Sergeant Azreal isn't dying. That he will stand up in a moment and yell at them to be Marines. However all he did was lay on the ground and ask that his wargear be passed on to them. Ezekyle was given the right arm of his armour and the plasma pistol. Standing up after those words Ezekyle turns and sees Gideon walk towards them.

Hearing movement around himself Ezekyle quickly reaches his left hand up and wipes his tears from his face before looking around and seeing Malachi talking to a Chaplain. *He might make a fine Chaplain himself even though Sergeant Omegus said he could be a fine Captain.* Looking over the squad he notices Gideon partially drawing his sword and looking at the hilt. Turning towards him and giving a gentle pat on his arm he says, _"Come now brother you shall outdo everyone of us here excepting Captain Tyrion so do away with that expression."_ Ezekyle finishes with a warm smile that does not reach his eyes that are still red and sad from his recent cry and remembrance. Ezekyle patiently waits for Gideon to respond as he continues smiling and looking at his friend.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius stood as still as the statue of the Lion in front of him, his face seemingly etched like the stone in front of him. He was one of the few forty eight of the Third that had survived WAAAGH!Grotsrot. It had been five years since the majority of the company died against the vile greenskins, Tiberius had lost the sight in his eye during the engagement, and his squad was marked forever. Through the noble sacrifice of Omegus the squads sergeant the Third had time to fall back and await reinforcements. However the death of the Sergeant had marked each of the squad deeply.

Tiberius looked down at his left fist, encased in one of the huge powerfists, a cumbersome weapon, but it had immense power. He could remember the day that he had first asked Omegus about his mighty power fist, though back then he thought it would be a chore to use. The Sergeant had smiled about it and simply said, 'Well young one, it is so that I might smite the enemies of the Lion with rightous fury. And its abit handy when it comes to destroying vehicles? Have you ever tried to destroy a tank using a sword? It takes hours.'

Since the death of Omegus he had been able to use the mighty powerfist, crushing both armoured vehicles and infantry alike with its powerful attack, though he still had his short sword sheathed at his right side. He had renamed his powerfist Omegan in honour of the Sergeant, and he could feel a small twitch in his face as he almost smiled at the memory. He quashed that immediately, if any of his brothers saw that then he would face hours of playful torment. 

He was aware of his brothers around him, Malachi talking to the Chaplain Boreas, his sergeant and sworn brother Ezekyle had his hand on Gideon's shoulder, telling him apart from the captain he would get the most kills. The death of their sergeant had affected those two the most, so Tiberius was careful of what he said around those two. He did say what he thought, but sometimes he seemed a little harsh about what he said, and that normally got him in some form of argument. 

Tiberius stayed silent as he got to one knee, his fist by his side as he muttered a quick oath to the Emperor, the Primach and Omegus. *"I am an angel of the Apocalypse, an angel of death. I am the Emperors shield, the Primachs will and Omegus' vengeance."* He stood, placing his helm on his head before turning to his brothers. *"Brothers, I must admit I have my reservations about entering this conflict with new squad members, but our duty to the Lion and the Third comes first. Let us temper our new blood into that of an Astartes of the Third." *


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon smiled weakly as he turned to regard Ezekyle. “I failed them brother and now I am haunted by their ghosts,” he said quietly “I failed and deserve death yet still I cling to life. It is I who should have died but I failed and now I seek death in a vain hope that they will one day forgive me.” With that Gideon shrugged the hand from his shoulder and knelt to the statue of the blessed primarch Lion El’Johnson. “Forgive me my failures and let my shhame be washed away in the blood of our foe.” He lowered his head and added in a lower voice “Even should you choose not to forgive me in life grant me solace in death and let me see my lost brothers once more.”

Gideon stood once more and all signs of sadness had vanished from his face. His face showed no emotion save for his eyes which showed a burning inner fire that demonstrated a determination and unbreakable belief in the justice of their cause. Gideon was filled with a resignation to his fate and in that resignation he found his old soul once more. The day where he would rejoin his lost brothers would arrive soon. “Let us quench our shame in the blood of the enemies of man brother,” he said to Ezekyle…


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Battle with a new squad in the 3rd. "He had finally made it to a battle company" is what Gaius was thinking as he threw back another goblet of the heavy red nector wine. After downing the whole goblet Gaius he set the cup on the table and reached for the decanter to pour himself another goblet of wine. As he was pouring the wine he looked around the refectory at his fellow battle brothers. At the table with him was the other 2 new recruits for his squad, Carius and Alecius. He didnt know either one very well but considered bothe as brothers and would lay his life down for either and was proud to consider them brothers. 

Gaius then let his eyes wonder the rest of the room. Off to the side were the terminators of the 1st compony in their massive suits of terminator armor. They were the veterans and heros of the chapter. He took a moment and studied the Veterans of the 1st and was in awe at the sheer presence of them and could not believe that so few marines could have so many honors, for each brother had several awards or purity seals affixed to his armor. Gaius though to himself, "with brothers like these with us, who can even have a chance against us. For these brothers are true Angels of the Apocolypse".

But Gaius eyes were then drawn to the other side of the Refrectory to the Assault Marines of the 2nd. They were even more intimidating and respendant in their suits of armor with their eagle-winged helmets. "How I wish to prove myself in the war to come and hopefully I will bring enough honor to myself and the Lion so that I might one day be like them. To bad I cant shoot any fraking good," Gaius thought to himself. "Maybe they also use flamers in the 2nd. Or even hand-flamer or melta weaponry. Maybe one day...."


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ezekyle: As you, Tiberius and Gideon stand there conversing with each other you sense someone walk up behind you and turn to see Captain Tyrion approach you as he nods in head in greeting before he speaks to the three of you. "Brother Ezekyle, Tiberius, Gideon when you and your battle brothers have finished your wargear maintence and rites I wish to see your entire squad within my private chambers in exactly one hour as there is a matter I wish to discuss with he seven of you." Without saying anymore the Captain turns away and strides off to meet with Chaplain Boreas who had already gone into the captains chambers already. What the captain wishes to talk to you and the rest of the squad about you do not know but you should inform the rest of your squad that the captains wishes to see you, while Tiberius and Gideon already know you will need to inform Malachi, Carius, Alecius and Gaius that your presence is required but before that you need to perform weapon and armour maintence as you will be entering the Charcharon system in two hours. How you gather the rest of your squad is up to you and where you gather them is also your choice, the suggested idea is to gather them in the armoury to make sure all your weargear is in working order and you have enough ammunition for the initial assault.

Tiberius: You walk over to your sergeant and battle brother and just before you are able to speak Captain Tyrion walks over to the three of you and greets each of you before speaking. "Brother Ezekyle, Tiberius, Gideon when you and your battle brothers have finished your wargear maintence and rites I wish to see your entire squad within my private chambers in exactly one hour as there is a matter I wish to discuss with he seven of you." Without saying anymore the Captain turns away and strides off to meet with Chaplain Boreas who had already gone into the captains chambers already. You stand there thinking over the reasons at why the captain wishes to see your squad specifically and narrow it down to the fact that out of the entire Third Company your squad is still below strength and only seven marines when there should be ten of you. Perhaps your squad is to be broken down or maybe the Captain has three new marines to join your squad which have just graduated? Either way you should do what your Captain and Sergeant orders you to do and get your weargear checked over ready for the up coming war. Do you wait for your three battle-brothers or do you head off to the armoury by yourself to start your equipment check?

Gideon: Just as Brother Tiberius joins you Captain Tyrion walks over to the three of you and greets each of you before speaking. "Brother Ezekyle, Tiberius, Gideon when you and your battle brothers have finished your wargear maintence and rites I wish to see your entire squad within my private chambers in exactly one hour as there is a matter I wish to discuss with he seven of you." Without saying anymore the Captain turns away and strides off to meet with Chaplain Boreas who had already gone into the captains chambers already. You look between your two battle-brothers just as Brother-Malachi joins you three aswell though he hasn't heard what the Captain has said due to he was having a conversation with the Chaplain, Do you tell what battle-brother what the captain has said or do you make your way to the armoury? There is also the matter of who will go and collect the three young members of the squad and bring them to the armoury while letting them know that the Captain requests their presence. Do you tell your sergeant you will gather the three warriors or will you head to the armoury with Tiberius and Malachi.

Malachi: Chaplain Boreas nods in agreement to your comment "We should do what ever we can to ensure out battle-brothers surival even if it means at the cost of our own lives. Thanks to Sergeant Omegus's sacrifice the Third Company was saved from destruction and the chapter still had the foundations to rebuild the company." The Chaplains eyes then turned to look at the hilt of the sword sheathed across your back. "I remember when Omegus had just graduated from the devastor squads into the tactical squads, He was young, fool hardy, determined and dedicated. He had the makings of a good chaplain and I see tha save potential in you Brother-Malachi, serve the chapter well in this war and you may find yourself within the ranks of the Reclusium." Without another word Chaplain Boreas turns away from you and walks out of the halls towards the Captains chambers yet the captain is still within the hall staring at the statue of Lion El'Jonson. What do you think about what the chaplain said about you becoming a chaplain? Do you tell any of your battle brothers or at the very least do you move over to re-join them?

Carius: The ancient warriors of the First Company continue to stare at you as they listen to what you have to say but before any of them are able to answer their eyes turn to something that is behind you as you now hear the servos and heavy foot falls of an approaching Terminator. Turning around you see another of the First Company make his way towards you but this one is different as you stare at his un-helmeted head. The aged and scarred face of this warrior unlike all other battle-brothers you have seen has five gold studs implanted into his skull just above his left eye denotes that he has served the chapter and the primarch for atleast five hundred years which is longer than even the chapter master Raziel has been alive for, and as you quickly think back on listening to your scout sergeant tell you of the chapters heroes you remember who this is, One of the oldest, deadliest and greatest warriors in the chapter: Gabriel Xazier. And as his name comes into your mind you hear someone say it but quickly realize it was infact you who said the ancient warriors name. "Young Battle-Brother Carius. It is true that you have not felt the pain of a warrior who has lost his battle brothers but during this war against the traitors it is possible that you shall and if you do take that pain and always remember it. The rift in your squad is only natural as it happens with all squads through out all chapters however if you seek a way to build a bridge between you and the other members of your squad then do so with the blood, lives and bodies of your enemies." echos Gabriel's voice which sounds as if thunder and waves are crashing against cliff rocks. "Only when you have bled and killed with your battle-brothers will the gap between you be sealed." The ancient terminator sergeant then makes his way passed you and takes a seat inbetween two of his men before he turns his attention back to you and slides a full goblet across the table. "Sit young-one as this may be the last time you see us until you enter our ranks." What do you do? Do you decline the revered sergeants invitation and go insearch of your squad? or do you sit amongst legends of the chapter and listen to their tales?

Alecius: The huge metalic doors infront of you creak as they slide back into the room and just behind those doors are another set of doors and behind them another set, in total there are five sets of think metalic doors that lead into the dreadnoughts hold and as you look up you see a figure striding towards you as his robes whip around his armoured feet. While the armour of the Angels of the Apocalypse is midnight blue in colour the Tech-Marines always stand apart as they wear the rust-red of the Mechanicum and as you look over the tech-marine you can see the Servo-arms attached to his armour just behind his shoulder flicker as if it had its own life. Finally the marine stands before you and looks down at the sword as the doors behind him close and a vox-enchanced voice echos out of his MK VIII helmet "It has been awhile since you have come to me Alecius. Is there something wrong with your weapon or armour that needs fixing?" It is clearly Rashiel as you are able to just about pick up his accent through the vox-unit on his helmet. What do you say to the tech-marine before you? How does it feel to see the marine who brought you into the chapter after not seeing him for over three years? Do you ask him to take a walk with you through the ship or do you remain where you are and ask him for forgiveness?

Gaius: You look back from the Second Company members to notice that both Brother Alecius and Brother Carius have disappeared from your side and the table. Looking around you see Alecius leaving the hall to go elsewhere in the ship and that Brother Carius has made a very bold move indeed and has gone over to talk to the members of the First Company and it appears that one of them is inviting him to sit with them but while it appears he has new company it means that you are left by yourself on the table with no-one to talk to apart from yourself.....unless perhaps you could be bold enough to march over to the Second Company and ask them for their advice on how to wage war against rebels and traitors as they must of done it before and the information they could impart to you would be valuable to you and the other members of the squad as you can't seem to think of any other members of the squad who have fought traitor Astartes other than Brother Malachi and Gideon. So do you make your way over to the second company and try to talk to them? Do you remain where you are and sit alone? Perhaps you go after Brother Alecius to find out what he is doing or do you even go over to Brother Carius and ask to join him?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon stood with Ezekyle and Tiberius. As they spoke captain Tyrion came over to them. They fell silent and he spoke, saying "Brother Ezekyle, Tiberius, and Gideon when you and your battle brothers have finished your wargear maintenance and rites I wish to see your entire squad within my private chambers in exactly one hour as there is a matter I wish to discuss with the seven of you." Gideon bowed his head in Acquiescence before turning to his brothers once more. “I will go to the armoury for I have sensed that our young squad members are nervous in my presence.” After he had finished Malachi approached them. Gideon turned to him and smiled slightly. “Brother, we are to gather our young squad members, head to the armoury and re-equip before arriving at captain Tyrion’s quarters within 1 hour,” Gideon said.

With that he turned and left the hall on his way to the armoury…


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The stoic chaplain nodded in agreement with what Malachi had said. _*"We should do whatever we can to ensure our Battle-Brothers survival even if it means the cost of our own lives. Thanks to Sergeant OMegus' sacrafice the Third Company was saved from destruction and the chapter still had the foundations to rebuild the company."*_

Malachi noticed that the Chaplain's eyes flicked over the hilt of his sword and they became tinged with memory and sadness as he continued, _*"I remember when Omegus had just graduated from the Devastator Squads into the Tactical Squads, he was young and fool hardy, but determined and dedicated. He had the makings of a good chaplain and I see the same potential in you Brother Malachi. Serve the chapter well in this war and you may find yourself within the ranks of the Reclusiam."*_ Without anouther word Chaplain Boreas turned and strode out of the hall. 

The Chaplain's words rocked him. Malachi had always admired the fiery zeal of the chapters Chaplains, and had at one time aspired to join their ranks, but he somehow felt that that was always a dream. The events of WAAAAGH!!! Grotsrot coloring his view, and focusing him so inward to himself and his squad that he hadn't thought much more about it. He was surprised that the venerable chaplain had taken notice of him, though he supposed that his skill with a blade would cause him to stand out, but he had never thought that the Reclusiam would be watching him for potential recruitment. Pride flared in his breast, but he told himself that he should remained focused on his duty to his squad and the chapter. To keep this conversation with the chaplain in the back of his mind. A motivator to continue on as he always had with dedication, determination, and righteous zeal. 

He was brought from his introspection as Gideon approached him and a small smile crossed his face. Gideon had been changed by the events surrounding Omegus' death more than the rest of them. Malachi could still remember his good friends anger at him once he awoke after that fateful night, though their bonds of brother hood and friendship dulled the edges of his fury. It had still caused some tension between them for a year or two, especially when the memories came back in strength. 
_*
“Brother, we are to gather our young squad members, head to the armoury and re-equip before arriving at captain Tyrion’s quarters within 1 hour,” *_Gideon said.

"As you say Brother," Malachi replied,"I will walk with you."

Malachi took in his Brother's appearance. Malachi knew Gideon as well as any man could know another. They had been Friends and then Battle-Brothers for close to 45 years, both coming up through the ranks together. He could almost feel Gideon's anger and sadness radiating off of him. 

"How fare you Brother?" Malachi asked, "I know the events of Omegus' death affect you more than it does the others. You should not feel the way you do Gideon. It was Omegus' decision and his death was not your fault. Look to the future Brother and try not to get stuck in the past."

He walked along the hallways with Gideon, heading to the refectory where he knew the new recruits of their squad were waiting to receive their orders. He remained silent, giving his brother an opportunity to speak if he desired to.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

*"Brothers, I must admit I have my reservations about entering this conflict with new squad members, but our duty to the Lion and the Third comes first. Let us temper our new blood into that of an Astartes of the Third." * Ezekyle heard Tiberius say. When Gideon shrugged his hand off Ezekyle turned to look at Tiberius and say, _"We can certainly try and temper them into warriors of the Third but I have some doubts. Though I don't think we were any different when we first joined the Third._ 

At that Gideon had apparently rejoined the conversation and said, *“Let us quench our shame in the blood of the enemies of man brother,” * _"We have no shame Gideon, only the Shameful and he needs to be bathed in the blood of our enemies to gain any respect from others in the company and the chapter as a whole."_ Ezekyle responds kindly. Ezekyle hears footsteps behind him and turns expecting to see Malachi but it is instead Captain Tyrion. 

Nodding his head in recognition of a similar one from Captain Tyrion Ezekyle snaps to attention. *"Brother Ezekyle, Tiberius, Gideon when you and your battle brothers have finished your wargear maintenance and rites I wish to see your entire squad within my private chambers in exactly one hour as there is a matter I wish to discuss with he seven of you."* _"Understood Captain. I will gather the squad and meet you in your chambers after performing maintenance and rites."_ Ezekyle responds as Captain Tyrion leaves without saying another word. Before Ezekyle could turn around Gideon had told Malachi what Captain Tyrion had said. Nodding to Tiberius before putting his helmet on Ezekyle heads out the doors towards the feasting hall where the rest of the squad should be.

Walking along the corridors Ezekyle feels energized to be going into combat with his trusted brothers but that energy is tempered by the younger members. Walking quickly through the corridors Ezekyle reaches the hall and scans the room for his squad. Seeing Gaius and Carius but not Alecius Ezekyle calls to Gaius first and walks over to Carius.

_"Forgive the intrusion honoured brothers but I must speak with Carius. We are to assemble at the armory for final weapon and equipment checks and then report to Captain Tyrion's room. Do you have any idea where Alecius went as he is not in the hall.?"_ Ezekyle says after bowing slightly at the terminator equipped brothers.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Their eyes held him motionless, trapped by the damning weight of their judgement, pinned by their condemnation. He heard the newest behemoth approaching before he saw him, grinding servos and thudding booming footfalls marking his appearance, the eyes of those surrounding him no fixing on the individual behind him with pure adoration and reverence. It seemed to take hours for him to turn, the time slowing as his eyes fixed upon the deep golden glow of the studs in the warriors skull, the sheer enormity of his presence.

A god amongst gods had appeared to him, his mouth twitching in the smallest of smiles.

The name, Gabriel Xavier, escaped from his lips in an awed exclamation, slid from him without his will. The very name a title in itself, his profile the very epitomy of a legend, a god of the chapter, here, standing before him.

The stories flooded through his mind, tales hissed by the younger members of the chapter, tales he had been told amongst the serfs, stories the marines had told together as his parents had placed wine in their goblets, only to rush down and regale them to the masses below.

The tales of the knight that had dueled the eldar of the wyrd, that had slain him with a mighty blow of his two handed sword, that he had regaled those he had trained with.

Now it stood before him, and then it spoke, words of sage knowledge rumbling with the aged thunder of years, centuries amongst warriors. Proud eyes shone with fervour, yet beneath great sadness, the loss of brother after brother, his own experiences haunting, the surreal ghosts of bitter memories.

"Only when you have bled and killed with your battle-brothers will the gap between you be sealed."

Carius let out a low beaming smile

"We are astartes, the angels of death, blood will not be hard to find"

The older veterans face broke, the stern nostalgia breaking into a beaming smile a hand extending towards the seat next to him as he sank into a chair in the midst of the terminators

"Sit young-one as this may be the last time you see us until you enter our ranks."

His mins buzzed, enter their ranks, the ranks of first company, an honour beyond any he could dream of, to serve under such a legend, a god. Was such a thing in his future, is that what the veteran saw for him, some spark of potential.

Without hesitation Carius placed himself into the seat, a goblet of wine placed into his hand, his eyes eager as one of the terminators growled in a deep voice

"Come Sergeant, tell us a tale, a tale to inspire the hearts of brothers about to shed blood in the Lions name"

The great warrior lounged as others shouted requests, calls for well known tales, of the farseer, of his ork nemesis, the tale of the grey knight librarian and the old warrior smiled

"I have a tale to tell you, a tale of my second engagement, a tale not so steeped in glory, yet still poignant for this moment. It is a tale of the system we travel too now, a small planet that turned rogue, its populace in arms, such a threat that we were sent in, the 4th company, to break the world in twain, to crush any hints of rebellion with overwhelming and unbreakable force"

His voice had taken on the melodic chant of one lost in reverie

"It was described as merely local guard mobilised against us, restricted to the northern continent by defensive sanctions preventing movement between the continents, yet it was hinted that loyal forces still lingered. Apparently a fighting force under General Carsa sent regular pleas for help and had scored major victories over the enemy yet were overwhelmed by sheer numbers, and were now locked down at Harquins tip. Surveillance showed exactly that, a fighting forced mustered weapons at the ready,"

His voice turned to bitter anger


"So they trapped us, General Carsa stating food supplies to be terribly low, ammunition waning, that they would make one last push. We vowed to support them,none of us saw the lies in his eyes til his men turned their weapons on us."

Defence turrets pivoted to blow thunderhawks from the air, lasgun fire hosed us as we stampeded from the ramps, our captain pulled from the wreckage, his arm half severed, dazed and crushed. Of the astartes that tumbled from the air many were wounded, fewer dead but enough."

"by sheer dumb luck my squad and squad bashere landed untouched coming to earth beside the entrenched forces and by sheer brutality we bested them, though many slunk away. Yet we had established a beach head, allowing our apothecaries time to care for the wounded, yet even as we recovered, civilians, unarmed and uncaring, dazed by bloodlust rushed us and we were forced to turn our blades against the innocent as they clawed to drag us down, harrying us as warriors fled away to fight on."

"What had been described to us, as a mere rebellion of certain pdf forces was far worse. A mass rebellion of populace and army on the north continent and now we were stuck at harquins tip. Yet we were astartes, gods amongst men. Regrouped we pushed into the city, slaying the populace as we went. 68 of us against thousands nay millions of them, yet gods know no fear. As we pushed for the city we knew it was useless, unarmoured and unruly they may be but the sheer numbers meant we would be dragged down. We had to go for the head, and the head was Carsa"

Hate burned in his voice and the crowd held its breath as he took a long sip

"So we moved the guard in a trench war beginning and we took the continent inch by inch, body by body, our strikes devastating the world, yet this was not our purpose, We were scanning the world until we found what we sought,"

"Carsa. The snake had slithered back to the governors palace as he sent his brethren to die on the bayonets of the guard. Now we know he was but one head of the hydra but he betrayed us and the emperors justice had a long reach"

A second swig and the goblet slammed into the table with dull finality

"So thats where we struck, we stormed the palace, with Squad Xavier and Squad Bashere, the captain still out of action, scout squads hit the main anti aircraft locations and we dropped onto the roof."

His eyes filled with hateful questions as he snarled

"I have never been in such a strange battle, Carsa was waiting for us as we cut through the roof, he was standing their, and my eyes met his and he fled, we cut our way through to him, and still he ran, as we destroyed his body card, cut after cut, body after body falling to the floor. We chased him round that palace til finally we cornored him the central control room and I remember the stench of ozone even as we found him inches away from the teleportation pad, his head torn from his shoulders."

His voice was the rolling of thunder, the sharp clap of hatred echoing through every syllable.

"To this day I have wondered who rent the bastards head from his shoulders, and now I know, now I know it was the serpent spawn of the alpha legion. They denied me vengeance that day, and now they come back to haunt us. This is why i come to this world, perhaps it could have ended that day."

He stood now eyes of bright red flame, legend burned in every syllable

"So let it be know tonight, that this is personal, that we fight for our chapters honour, for the brothers of the 4th who died to the lies of chaos. Fight for the loyal subjects of the emperor sacrificed to foul gods. Fight for vengeance brothers, it is long overdue"

His heart was fluttering in his chest, the frantic pounding of adrenaline as first company, he in their midst drained their goblets, the united sound of metal hitting the table. A new focus held them, bound them together, warriors bound by a secret unity, a second purpose to their mission.

They sat as silence intertwined them, the weight of the mission heavier upon their backs until a voice broke the tension, the voice of his sergeant

"Forgive the intrusion honoured brothers but I must speak with Carius."

He stood, a slight bow to the brothers arrayed before him

"It was an honour to sit amongst you brothers on the first."
His fist cracked against his breast plate in a solemn solute

"For vengeance"

Then he was steered away by his sergeant his words continuing

"We are to assemble at the armory for final weapon and equipment checks and then report to Captain Tyrion's room. Do you have any idea where Alecius went as he is not in the hall.?"

Stunned Carious searched the hall, yet his brother had vanished

"I must admit my mind was elsewhere amongst the brothers of the first. He cannot have gone far in any case, he was here not long ago. By your leave sergeant i will make my way to the armoury?"


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Alecius heart started to hammer faster, as Rashiel was walking towards him through the archway that protected some of the chapters most holy relics of war the dreadnoughts. Not only was Alecius in the presence of the tech-marine that had inducted him in the chapter, but he could also see the silhuette of one of those ancient machines in the background. Entombments of some of the chapters most honourable warriors, seemed fit to serve the chapter even after they had suffered wounds that would have killed most other marines.

_"It has been awhile since you have come to me Alecius. Is there something wrong with your weapon or armour that needs fixing?"_

It took Alecius a couple of seconds to process Rashiels question, his mind still lingering at the dreadnoughts, which to Alecius represents the opposites to himself.
Snapping his eyes back to Rashiel, Alecius answered with a trembling voice much unlike his otherwise usual confident voice.

_"Im sorry Rashiel, no my weapons are in perfect order. I have spent my years as a devastator trying to figure out what is happening to me, why I can't make a decent blade worthy of a Angel of the Apocalypse. Why I am the shameful one. I have not come to an answer or an solution, the blades I still craft when an opportunity presents itself, are still flawed. But I have come to the realisation that I most likely will have to earn and fight for my honour another way, if the emperor wills it I will get the chance in this campaign against the treacherous forces of Chaos and the accrused Alpha Legion. But I can not with a good conscience fight for my own honour, when I have shamed you too."_

Breathing deeply, Alecius steeled his voice and mind for what he was about to ask, and the reply that Rashiel would give.

_"Im here to ask for your forgiveness Rashiel. I believe I can adress my own shame, when I have restored your honour. Give me a task, a quest even, instruct me in what I shall do, before you would consider your honour restored. Order me to kill 10.000 enemies with my chainsword, tell me to kill a great powerful daemon, tell me a number of great and powerful enemy leaders that you want me to slay with my chainsword. What ever you require, that is what I will strive to fulfill"_

With these words Alecius bowed his head, waiting for Rashiels answer.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe one day I will be able to join them thought Gaius. He took another look at the Brothers of the second and noticed their winged helmets again. He quickly took another giant gulp of his wine to biuld up some courage to go talk to them. While draining his goblet Gaius quickly looked for the other members his squad and noticed that Carius was talking to the terminators of the 1st, but that Alecias was nowhere to be seen.

"Well here it goes" mumbled Gaius as he slammed his gobket back onto the tabla and stood up. He quikly threaded his way through the room and approached two members of the 2nd that were sitting off to the side. "Excuse me brothers, but I was wondering if I might make some inquiries about the honored 2nd company." Gaius said with more confidence than he felt. The two members of 2nd were both veterans of many wars with evidence on their faces and armor. The marine on the left grabbed an extra goblet of wine and set it infront of an empty seet and said, " Sit brother, what would you ask brother? You are one of the new recruits to the 3rd are you not?"

Gaius pulled out the chair and sat and responded, "I am new to the third yes. I am Gaius and a member of Sgt Ezekyle's squad. And what I am wondering honored brother, is do the 2nd company use other weapons than the Bolt Pistol? Say flamers or meltas?"

The two marines looked at each other and smiled. The same one that spoke earleir responded with a slight chuckle in his voice, "We do use them brother, but why do ask? Are you the infamous new member of the 3rd that can be out shot by a simple guardsmen?

With a slight blush, Gaius looked into his goblet of wine and responded, "I am that marine, but I wished to know for some day I hope to wear one of the honorable and glorious winged helmets of the 2nd." With a smile and a friendly smack on the shoulder guard, the member of the 2nd said, "I am sure you will prove yourself in the years to come young one. And when you get the experiance and honor required there will be a spot for you wherever the Chapter Master wishes you. Now if you will excuse us brother, we must go prepare our gear. And it seems that your Sgt is after you."

Gaius looked over his shoulder and saw that Ezekyle was walking toward him. As he stood up Gaius bowed to the members of the 2nd sand said, "Thank you brothers. And may the Emperor and the Lion be with you." With that Gaius turned and started to walk to meet his Sgt. He hears Ezekyle say "Forgive the intrusion honoured brothers but I must speak with Carius. We are to assemble at the armory for final weapon and equipment checks and then report to Captain Tyrion's room. Do you have any idea where Alecius went as he is not in the hall.?"

As Gaius reached Ezekyle he spoke up and said, "Sgt, I saw Alecias leave in a hurry a little while ago but do not know where he has gone. Would you like me to go and find him and bring him to the armory?"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius stood stoically still and quiet as their captain moved towards them, all thoughts pushed aside as the Captain spoke to them. Tiberius would follow the Captain to the depths of the eye of terror and back if commanded, and had nothing but respect for the Captain of the third. Sergeant Ezekyle spoke to Gideon quickly, as Gideon said they would rid them of their shame.

Sometime Tiberius wondered about his brothers, Ezekyle and Gideon had been affected deeply by the death of Sergeant Omegus, and Tiberius wondered if their grief got in the way of their duty sometimes. He was there to ensure they stayed on the path, and he was sure that Malachi did the same thing, always being there for his brothers. Tiberius turned to Gideon and said in a seemingly bored voice, _*"Brother there was no shame that we suffered on that planet. Just losses."*_ It may have sounded harsh but Tiberius always spoke his mind and on how he saw things, he prided himself on that. 

The Captain nodded to each of the marines as he told them to meet in his chamber after they had seen to their wargear, Gideon and Malachi heading there immediately, whilst Ezekyle went to find the rest of the squad. Tiberius, helm on head turned, bowed one last time at the Primachs statue in front of him and turned to head to the armoury, moving quickly though not hurriedly. He would not want to be the one that made the captain wait longer.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ezekyle: Carius: Gaius: Sergeant Ezekyle gathers up those of you that are in the great hall before telling you that you are to go with him to the armoury to prepare your wargrear before you go and see Captain Tyrion. The three of you exit the great-hall and start to make your way to the armoury in silence as the sergeant is clearly thinking about something after his vox bead buzzes slightly as someone sends him a message(Seraph it would be from Tech-Marines Rashiel telling you that Alecius is with him and he will said him to you shortly), so if you decide to ask what the message was about then it is up to you. As you continue to walk through the halls of the Battle-Barge towards your destination you wonder how exactly the Alpha-Legion managed to turn an entire system away from the Emperors guiding light into the darkness of rebellion, which makes you think back on the message from the Inquisitor. If ninety(90) percent of the entire systems population have become renegades and chaos worshipers then the company could be fighting enemy numbers in their billions as the exact number of the systems population is estimated around 90,000,000 including PDF, Imperial Guard, The Mechanicum of the forge-worlds and non-combatitive civilians. This war could be a truely bloody affair should the entire system need to be fully cleansed. How does the notion of destroying an entire system make you feel?

Gideon: Malachi: Tiberius: The three of you head to the armoury together while idly talking amoungst yourselves yet while still in contemplation about what happened five years ago. The walk towards the armoury is completely uneventful as most of your battle brothers are either in their cells(rooms), the training halls or at the great hall having something to eat and drink, the only other things that are traveling the hallways with you are mindless servitors carrying boxes of equipment or droning to themselves as they go about their tasksts. Upon reaching the armoury you see that it is only occupied by Servitors lifting creates of ammnution and from storage rooms out into the armoury itself ready to be taken to the hangers and be loaded onto the thunderhawks and drop pods incase of emergancies. You now have time to check over your war-gear and gather up any ammunition that you may be lacking including grenades along with gathering any equipment you may need.

Alecius: Rashiel's answer comes in the form of his boot slamming into your chest and knocking you straight onto your back as his vox-voice lets out a snarl of static before he speaks. "Stupid child, it is not for me to deem you worthy of forgiveness and give it to you for it is the choice of out beloved Primarch to deem if you are to be forgiven for your failures to forge your own blade. You are acting like a child Alecius as you beg for my forgiveness, because of this you not only shame yourself and my but the entire company! You are an Angel of the Apocalypse, a chapter of the Adeptus Astartes that was created during the second founding. We have the blood of the Lion running through our viens and our hearts beat with pride and honour. Snap out of your way of thinking Alecius for there are some who are unable to forge their own blades, remember we are Lions not smith like the Salamanders or Ironhands. No go, begone from here as your Sergeant wishes to see you in the armoury as he has an important message for you." With that Rashiel's robes swirl infront of your view as he turns around and goes back through the several sets of doors as they now close up. What do you think about Rashiel's little speech and will you act upon in? You must also go to the armoury to meet with your Sergeant so do not forget to go there aswell.

Aron: You are currently being lead through the halls of the Battle-Barge towards the Captains chamber by one of the chapter serfs who wears Captain Tyrions own personal heraldry, clearly this is one of his personal servants. Why the captain wishes to see you you do not know but you assume it is to do with being placed in a squad of the third company as you have only just been transfered from the sixth company to the third as the chapter tries to rebuild one of its battle-companies after the campaign against Waaaaargh! Grotsrot. As the serf leads you to the captains personal room he bids you enter to meet with the Captain Tyrion and once you are inside you see that the captain is sat at a desk with data-slates scattered on it and a goblet of wine on one of the corners. Beside him is Chaplain Boreas who like the Captain is currently looking over the data-slates but what shocks you slightly is the eerie presence that shoots up your spine as you turn to see Librarian Taelos, and it makes you wonder why the three leaders of the Third Company are wishing to see you. First of all you should greet your leaders and then wait until spoken to unless you wish to ask why you have been summoned to the Captains chambers.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Alecius was stunned for a moment after Rashiels powerful kick an outburst. Alecius got to his feet as the massive doors started to close after Rashiel.

Reciting a prayer of forgiveness and atonement, Rashiel said mostly to himself and to who or what ever might be listening.

_"I might have acted as a child, and shame do seem to cling to me. But I do swear that my shame will not affect my duty as a Angel of the Apocalypse. I will fight for the Lion, for my brothers and for the imperium. I will live and die for and by the ideals our beloved Primarch have set down for us, even thou I might never be remembered in the Hall of blades."_

With these words Alecius turned away from the doors, starting to walk towards the armoury. Contacting his sergeant over the comm.

_"Brother Sergeant Ezekyle this is Brother Alecius, I understand we are to meet in the armoury. Im quite deep inside the ship, will be there in 10 minutes for orders and weapon maintenance rites. Alecius out."_
With these words Alecius began a light run towards the armoury.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Walking quietly towards the door with Carius and Gaius he is about to vox Alecius Ezekyle instead recieves one from Techmarine Rashiel, *"Brother-Sergeant Bethor Alecius is with me presently and will be joining you shortly at the armoury."* Replying to it before the connection is severed he says, _"Thank you Brother Techmarine I thank you for the vox concerning my squad member."_ During this time the three of them had left the hall and walked partially down one of the many corridors of the ship ceramite boots hitting the metal of the decking with a dull lcang with each step.

Turning to regard the Brothers with him Ezekyle feels a small smile tug at his lips when a slight joke enters his mind. _"So Carius, my squad in the Third Company is not enough for you eh? Have your sights set on joining the first? And you Gaius have you forgotten that you can barely outshoot a guardsmen? What were you thinking talking to them? I should have both of you report to the Chaplains for this unseemly pride."_ Ezekyle tells them with no infelction or nuance to give away his thoughts. Watching as their faces grow pained and unnerved Ezekyle let out a small chuckle ending the charade. _"Did you young ones think I was serious in that? I have done similar things in your position so do not worry and keep what they have said in mind. They have more expieriance than most of the Third. Maybe you could even prove yourselves worthy of being *in* the Third with this campaign."_ Waiting for the responses from his joke Ezekyle thinks about what is to come and if they are ready for it.

*I hope that these new members can cut it in battle. If not we shall see as nearly an enitre sector as turned from the Imperium thanks to that traitorus and slimy Alpha Legion.*

Interuppting his thoughts Ezekyle recieves a vox from Alecius, *"Brother Sergeant Ezekyle this is Brother Alecius, I understand we are to meet in the armoury. Im quite deep inside the ship, will be there in 10 minutes for orders and weapon maintenance rites. Alecius out."* Jaw clenching at it Ezekyle opens his own and responds, _"Alecius that was unnessecary as Techmarine Rashiel had infromed me of where you were and that he would relay the orders."_ ending the link he shakes his head and continues along the corridors without seeing them.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Aron Mathis*

Aron walked down the halls behind the serf, wondering why Lord Tyrion would have called him for a meeting. His mind wandered to the first time he had met Lord Tyrion, back when he was a wolf on Tertius Secundus. He laughed quietly at how weak he had been then, compared to how strong he was now. He had only lasted twelve seconds in combat, whereas now he could last for hours or beat most other brothers.

His thoughts wandered greatly, going from Tyrion to all his old Sergeants to his new one, who he had yet to meet. He then thought a great deal about the new squad, and hoped that he would earn their trust.

Finally, they had arrived.

As he entered the room, Aron saw that not only was Lord Tyrion there, but the head Chaplain and Librarian as well. Aron got down on one knee, saying* “Greetings my Lords Tyrion, Boreas, and Taelos. For what have you called me here?”* It sounded strange in his mind but he assumed this was how he was supposed to speak to his leaders, as they were both wiser and more experienced than he.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon hid his annoyance at Ezekyle and TIberius' words. They did not understand. It was his fault that his brothers had fallen that day. He should have been with them. He merely nodded and continued walking. Malachi fell into step beside him and Gideon gave a weak smile. "How fare you Brother?" Malachi asked, awaking Gideon from his reverie "I know the events of Omegus' death affect you more than it does the others. You should not feel the way you do Gideon. It was Omegus' decision and his death was not your fault. Look to the future Brother and try not to get stuck in the past." Gideon shook his head sadly before replying. "Had any other man said that I would have ignored it but since it was you, as my oldest friend, who asked it I will think on the matter." There was little doubt in the minds of either of them that he would discard it but Gideon respected his brother's views, even if he didn't agree with them.

Tiberius walked behind the pair and Gideon slowed to allow him to catch up. "What are your thoughts on this assignment brother," he asked, all traces of sorrow gone from his voice. Gideon was trying so hard to be normal and his brothers knew it. Only a miracle could save Gideon from the hellish prison of his own guilt. They entered the armoury without seeing any other battle brothers which was unsurprising considering the upcoming war.

The armoury itself was deserted save for servitors going about their assigned tasks. Gideon walked over to an unnocuppied work bench and slid his sword from its scabbard. He laid it on the bench and took a whetstone from his pouch. He ran the stone up and down his blade. When finished he placed the blade on the bench before him and drew his bolt pistol. He racked the slide experimentaly and, satisfied that it worked, placed it on the workbench alongside his blade.

Lastly he drew his boltgun that had, until 5 years before, belonged to sergeant Azareal Omegus. As Gideon ran a hand over it he felt tears seep into his eyes and memories begin to surface. He blocked them out through sheer force of will. Once he was sure everything was in working order he sheathed his blade, holstered his bolt pistol and strapped his bolter into place. He stood and waited for his brothers to finsih their preparation...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"So Carius, my squad in the Third Company is not enough for you eh? Have your sights set on joining the first? And you Gaius have you forgotten that you can barely outshoot a guardsmen? What were you thinking talking to them? I should have both of you report to the Chaplains for this unseemly pride."

The voice came with cold hostility, no notion of doubt in the sergeant's voice yet even as Carius's mouth opened to assuage the sergeants doubts. It was an honour to be among the third, diminished and depleted as they were, yet who amongst the legion did not strive for better, ambition was a constant drive. It kept him training long into his rest hours, kept him reading before he slumbered, had sent him to the first company in order to strive to bond bridges between them.

Laughter sounded in the old ones voice, and Carius felt burning anger seep into his bones, the slightest of snarls rumbling in the tendrils of his throat. One should not fool with the chaplains punishment, for the burn of the chaplains gaze was enough to seer flesh from bone.

"Did you young ones think I was serious in that? I have done similar things in your position so do not worry and keep what they have said in mind. They have more expieriance than most of the Third. Maybe you could even prove yourselves worthy of being in the Third with this campaign."

The desire to snap, to bite back and tear out the throat of his enemy with well honed words flickered like flames in his eyes, yet he swallowed his pride, his breathing deepening eyes shutting for a single moment as he regained peace within.

Was he so prideful to think that he had already earned his place within the third by the crest upon his armour.

Aye he had earned it, yet he had not earned their respect, he was still but a child to them, talented yet a child all the same nigh on unbloodied and untried.

So he kept his peace, a small smile springing to his lips even as they strode

"I hold their words very dear, sir, for such advice is how the untried learn and survive becoming the tried. I must admit their advice on how to deal with a sergeant's poor jests has come to use far more quickly than even I could have expected."

the tinge of amusement faded away as his mind paused, focusing upon a question he had not asked

the question of what faced them, a system riddled to the core with infidels, with traitor's poisoned by the hydra's many heads. How could so few, even so few astartes fight against so many, warriors without number, screaming bloody murder to foul gods.

"Jest's aside sir, i do have a question about what lies ahead"

he paused his mind thoughtful

"They say a whole system has been compromised brother sergeant, which will be millions nay tens of millions of people. If such forces were arrayed against us normally we could go for the head and rend it from its serpentine body, yet we face a foe not known to stand a fight, a hydra that if you slice off its head 3 more grow in its place. How do you believe our Lord will go about this menace, will it end in exterminatus?"


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

_"Had any other man said that i would have ignored it, but since it was, as my oldest friend, who asked it I will think on the matter."_ Gideon finally replied after a pensive moment of silence. Malachi could tell that his friend would indeed consider his words, but as he had so many times before, Gideon would ultimately reject them. The fact that he still listened to him at all when it came to the topic of Omegus' death gave Malachi hope that one day his friend and brother would come out of this pall of depression that constantly surrounded him. Placing a hand on Gideon's shoulder, the other held up in a gesture of placation, Malachi said," As always that is all that I can ask brother," and he watched as Gideon donned the mask that he so frequently wore. The guise of normality and steady purpose that would have fooled all but his closest brethren.

Tiberius was walking behind them and Malachi matched Gideon's pace as they slowed to allow their brother to catch up. When they had fallen into step with Tiberius, Gideon asked, _"What are your thoughts on this assignment brother?"_ Malachi wondered what each of his brothers thought as well. It had been some time since he and his brothers of the Third had crossed swords with the forces of Chaos and the memory of his last encounter caused the large triangular scar in his shoulder to twinge in phantom pain.

"I think that we will be outnumbered 50 to one, that the Hydra's minions will only show their faces in the moment that is most opportune for them, and that our chances of success against a whole system of traitors and heretics is doubtful at best," Malachi said with a smile. "My kind of fight indeed," he finished his rumbling, deep voice barely concealing the anticipation felt. A fervent light kindled behind his eyes, the expectation of battle now causing his system to pump adrenaline and endorphins through his blood. It was always like this for him in the hours of preparation for war. 

As they entered the armory, which was empty save the mindless servitors that were loading and lifting crates of ammunition, Malachi watched as Gideon peeled off from the group to an arming station and began to double check his equipment. Malachi did the same. Removing his plasmagun from its maglocked position on his back, he quickly broke the weapon down into its component parts and made sure that each piece was functional and clean. Satisfied with the condition of the weapon he quickly reassembled it, inserted a fresh power core, and made sure that he had several reloads for the weapon on hand. 

Drawing his blade, thoughts of its former wielder floating through his mind he moved to the nearby practice mat, checked the activation tab for the weapons power field, and finding everything in order, he began to work through several practice routines and sword froms. Some of them taught to him by Omegus himself. Soon his blade was a blur of steel and blue energy, any who looked on would have seen a master of the art of the blade at work. Each movement sinuous and strong, his dexterity and speed belied by his bulk fully armored. He lost himself in the movement of the blade and the hum of the powerfield that surrounded it. 

Calm and centered now, he worked his excercises to a close, and sheathed his weapon. Walking back to the arming station he retrieved his plasmagun, locked it into place, grabbed a few extra grenades of both types and went to stand by the exit to the armory, waiting for his brothers to be ready as well.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius followed behind Malachi and Gideon, both talking in hushed voices, though Tiberius could tell what they were on about. Gideon would not forgive himself for not being allowed to stay and fight and die alongside Omegus and the other brothers that they had lost in that damned campaign. Malachi had always been there for Gideon, the two probably the closest brothers in the damned chapter.

They both spotted him and slowed their pace to match his, Gideon asking what they would expect when they got to their destination. Malachi answered, a smile on his face as he answered. Tiberius listened before answering,* "I believe we are going to bring glory to the third, though it will be one hell of a fight, and we could be fighting for decades."*

The group entered the armoury, each of his brothers peeling off to an arming chamber. Tiberius took a look around the armoury before he entered the arming chamber. The only creatures about were mindless servitors, seeing to wargear quickly. Tiberius turned his attention back to his weapons, his blade he sharpened with a whetstone, and after a few experimental swings with it, he placed it back where it belonged at his hip. His bolter he quickly cleaned and disassembled checking each component and ensuring that it would be in perfect working condition. He rebuilt it and mag locked it back to his leg. He grabbed all the ammo he would need loading a clip into his bolter already.

His power fist was in working order, and he finished to find Gideon waiting for him and Malachi to finish. He placed his helm on his head and nodded to Gideon, *"To war brothers." *


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

As Gaius was walking alongside Carius behind their Sgt toward the armory Gaius was contemplating the advice that he had recieved from the 2nd company. But his thoughts was interupted by Ezekyle when he said, "So Carius, my squad in the Third Company is not enough for you eh? Have your sights set on joining the first? And you Gaius have you forgotten that you can barely outshoot a guardsmen? What were you thinking talking to them? I should have both of you report to the Chaplains for this unseemly pride."

Instantly Gaius began to worry that he had made a mistake by talking to the 2nd and had infringed on his Sgt's honor and broken protocal. Gaius was about to respond and apologixe for any slight that he had caused and that he had meant do disrepect, but that he would subject himself to whatever penance that the Sgt thought was deserved.

But before Gaius could speak, Ezekyle spoke again. "Did you young ones think I was serious in that? I have done similar things in your position so do not worry and keep what they have said in mind. They have more expieriance than most of the Third. Maybe you could even prove yourselves worthy of being in the Third with this campaign."

With a sigh of relief that he had not insulted is Sgt's honor Gaius said, "It is my deepest desire and goal to earn my place in the 3rd and your sqaud Brother-Sgt. And I aim to earn yous and the older members of the squad's trust and respect in the coming fight. Count on me Brother and let me earn the respct of a fellow Angel of the Apocolypse in the fires of war and battle. I will noit disapoint."

"And as for my shooting, I believe I can beat a simple guardsmen, its their Stormtroopers that are as good as me," Gaius stated with a smile on his face, "but that is why I carry a flamer, so people cant say what exactly I was aiming at!!" After saying that Gaius chuckled slightly.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Everyone(Except Aron): All of you gather inside of the armoury and check over your wargear to make sure that it is all in working order and replay any parts that may need replacing along with stocking up fully on grenades and spare ammunition clips. Once all of your wargear has been fully maintenced you gather with the rest of your squad before marching through the ship to the Captains own room as you and the rest of your squad-brothers were told to meet him once your battle-gear was fully checked, as you make your way there you have time to talk amoungst yourselves and have abit of friendly banter and jabs at each other or you can walk quitely lost in your thoughts about the upcoming campaign an war against an entire star system which could see the still recovering Third Company crippled again by the sheer number of enemy forces there are to fight against.

----------------------------------------------

Everyone(Including Aron): The eight of you are gathered in the captains private chambers and looking around quickly you notice that his desk is covered with data-slates and like most cells that Astartes 'live' in is completely bare save for his desk, chair, armour stand and his cot(marines call their beds cots as its a simple bed). Next to Captain Tyrion stands Chaplain Boreas who is luckily unhelmed as the skull-faced helmet of the chaplains with their crimson eye lenses unnerves even the warriors of the First Company if they are forced to look at them too long yet the Chaplains storm-grey eyes have the same affect as his helmet does should you meet his gaze and hold it for too long and while you stand in the room your spines tingle at the very presence of Librarian Taelos whose steel-blue eyes flicker with wytch-light and a small presence is applied to your mind as if while the chaplain searches your soul the librarian searches your mind. Captain Tyrion however remains seated behind his desk as he finishes reading over the data-slate in his hand before placing it back down on the table and looking at all of you, those of you who have given the room another quick look around notice that another marine of the Third Company is stood to the left of you and your battle brothers and does not bare any markins of what squad he belongs to.

Pushing himself from his chair the Captain nods to each of you while speaking to the Sergeant and his three brothers directly. "Ezekyle, Giedion, Malachi and Tiberius. My brothers it is all good to see you again fully armed and ready for war as the last time I saw you all gathered this way was just after our return five years ago from the campaign against the Orks. I am sorry I have not talked with you all sooner as rebuilding the company was my top priority, may the Lion watch over you so that we will have time to talk like old friends some time in the future." The Captain then smiles at all four of you before he looks at the other four marines in the room and nods to each of them once again. "Now I shall get onto the main subject at hand as within the hour we will be entering real space and be fighting against an entire star system. Of all the squads currently in the third company yours is the last of them that is still understrength by three astartes and to adress this issuse I have decided that two of the marines standing within this room will be joining your squad for the time being. I firstly speak of Brother-Aron who has recently joined us from one of the reserve companies, I hope you make him most welcome within your squad Sergeant as you will need his bolt and blade in the upcoming campaign. Secondly I will be assigning Librarian Taelos to your squad for the inital part of the campaign to help boost your squads numbers until those scouts that have currently come along with our company are elavated into the devastor squads and those that are ready in the devastor squads can join your own squad in turn."

The Captain then paces around his desk to stand on the side that the eight of you are standing at the same time as Librarian Taelos steps toward from the corner of the room to stand with you. "Now my brothers I must quickly bring this meeting to an end so please go to hanger and prepare for re-entry into real space. May the Lion watch over you and his wrath strike down our enemies." With that the Captain hammers his fist on his chestplate and swiftly dismisses you.

(What do you think of two new members joining your squad? One of them being the company librarian! You now have time to talk to your new squad mates while you make your way to the hanger and you notice that all the other squads are standing to make there way there aswell. Be prepared for soon there will be war! Glory to the Lion!)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Gideon and Tiberius soon joined him at the exit to the armory, both purposeful and focused. Malachi saw Tiberius look at each of them nodded as his friend simply said,_"To war brothers." _ Clasping a hand to Tiberius shoulder Malachi responded, "Aye, to war my friends." 

As he spoke the door behind them opened to admit Sgt. Ezekyle and the rest of the squad. Their new brothers moving about the armory, quickly assembling their war gear and equipment. To Malachi they still looked young. Though he wasn't much older than they were the weight of his experiences always made him feel older. He liked the new group, feverent and steadfast they were and he would do all that he could to see that their transition into the squad was seemless as possible. It would not do to have a squad split by personalities and pasts. It would be like going to battle with a hand tied behind their backs. Nodding towards the newest members, Malachi faced Gideon and Tiberius,"What do you think of our newest brothers my friends? Personally I look forward to seeing their mettle tested in war."

Waiting for his brothers to answer Malachi continued to watch the flurry of activity now in the armory as the new arrivals checked their weapons and gear, stocking up reloads and grenades. 

When all were ready, Malachi fell into step behind Ezekyle as the squad made their way back through the ship to Captain Tyrion's quarters. To break up the silence that seemed to hang over the group, he turned to young Gaius and said to him, though he indicated the rest of the group as he spoke, "Though we are new to one another on the battle field, I have drank and eaten with each of you, and know you all to be good men. I recognize that past events color myself and my brother's perceptions of things, but I want you all to know that I am honored to fight along side of each of you, and that I know you will do the chapter and the company proud. Soon enough we will have experiences that will bond us together as our experiences years ago have already done with the four of us. We seek not to ostracize you my brothers, but the pall of saddness and memoory tends to overshadow our outlook on the now. we are a squad and we must fight and think together as one. I welcome each of you to the Third once again, and if you have questions about the past or the present I will do my best to answer them as I am sure my brothers will do as well. I want their to be no division amongst us, so speak your minds." Taking an opportunity to look each of them in the face, Malachi was satisfied that he had said his piece. "So brothers, Tell me what do you think of our current situation?"

He continued to walk as he listened for the other's responses and the squad soon found themselves entering Captain Tyrion's chambers. the captain was not alone, though he was seated at his desk, pouring over data slates and reports, seemingly taking no notice of the arrival of squad. Chaplain Boreas stood just behind the captain, and Malachi gave him a nod of greeting, meeting his storm-grey eyes without trepidation, though he noticed several of his brother tense as they too saw the stoic chaplain. However the Malachi's nerves began to crawl up and down his spine as he saw that the room was also occupied by Librarian Taelos. Malachi as a general rule didn't mind psykers, but it had been some time since he had been this close to one and the sensation always unnerved him. He wondered what this meeting would entail that would need all three of these mighty men to be present for it. He also noted that there was another marine, obviously of the Third Company, who stood in the corner of the room. He was unknown to Malachi and he bore no squad markings. 

After what seemed like an age, Tyrion finally stood from his chair and nodded to each of the battle-brothers before him, before addressing them, _"Ezekyle, Giedion, Malachi and Tiberius. My brothers it is all good to see you again fully armed and ready for war as the last time I saw you all gathered this way was just after our return five years ago from the campaign against the Orks. I am sorry I have not talked with you all sooner as rebuilding the company was my top priority, may the Lion watch over you so that we will have time to talk like old friends some time in the future."_ Malachi smiled and returned the captains words with a nod of his head and a smile. _"Now,"_ Tyrion continued_,"I shall get onto the main subject at hand as within the hour we will be entering real space and be fighting against an entire star system. Of all the squads currently in the third company yours is the last of them that is still understrength by three astartes and to adress this issuse I have decided that two of the marines standing within this room will be joining your squad for the time being. I firstly speak of Brother-Aron who has recently joined us from one of the reserve companies, I hope you make him most welcome within your squad Sergeant as you will need his bolt and blade in the upcoming campaign. Secondly I will be assigning Librarian Taelos to your squad for the inital part of the campaign to help boost your squads numbers until those scouts that have currently come along with our company are elavated into the devastor squads and those that are ready in the devastor squads can join your own squad in turn."
_
malachi took in Brother Aron, sizing him up as he did. Another new face, especially since they were about to embark into a treacherous battle zone. Against Chaos tainted Astartes no less.... It could not have been a worse time. "Ah well," Malachi thought, "At least it is a nother bolter at my back." 

As Taelos stepped around Tyrion's desk to join the squad, he found that the nervous feeling he had felt as he entered the room intensify. It would be nice to have the Brother-Librarian along for the campaign as his fighting prowess was mighty indeed, but Malachi didn't know if he would be able to get completely used to the man's presence. _"Now my brothers I must quickly bring this meeting to an end so please go to hanger and prepare for re-entry into real space. May the Lion watch over you and his wrath strike down our enemies."_ Tyrion finished the statement with a smart salute, fist to chestplate, and Malachi returned the gesture in kind and filed out of the room with the rest of the squad, Tiberius simple words, "To war Brothers", ringing in his ears. To war indeed.....


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Alecius was the last to arrive at the armoury, everyone else was deep into there own preparations. Alecius walked over to a workbench without a word, just nodding to anyone who caught his eye. He didn't join the few conversations that was happening among the squad.
With practised effeciency he quickly checked over his bolter invoking the rites he had learned from the techpriests, being the only one with a chainsword in the chapter, Alecius allready spent more time maintaining his equipment than most other tactical marines. So it had not been half a day since he last made maintenance rites on his equipment. His two boltpistols got the same treatment. The chainsword got most of his attention, disabling the sword, Alecius made sure every tooth of the chain was razor sharp, that there was no weak links in the chain and that the powerunit was at peak effeciency.

He then went over to the ammonition tables taking a couple of krak and frag grenades, several magazines of bolter ammo and even more boltpistol ammo. Alecius was now ready for war and proving that he was at least trustworthy and dependable in battle, if not honourable.

Alecius walk at the rear of the squad as they made there way to the captain's quaters. Listening quietly to Malachi talking to Gaius, thou he clearly indicated all the new brothers, as an attempt of bonding, a good attempt but even thou Alecius was young and experienced compared to the veterans, he still knew that the battlefield was where they would bond or die, he was convinced it was the only place that he atleast would make his position in the squad.

Entering the Captains quarters Alecius was very surprised to see that he was also in company with Chaplain Boreas and Librarian Taelos, senior members of the chapter each with centuries of bloodshed and experience behind them.
Alecius tensed as he felt the eyes of his seniors look at each of the entering marines. Alecius felt the storm-grey eyes of the chaplain pierce right into his soul, seeing his shame, knowing his shame and watching his ambition to become a true Angel of the Apocalypse.
The blue flickering eyes of the librarian which made it shiver down Alecius spine, something that unnerved him, this was a friend how would he react if he were to meet and combat a powerful enemy psyker.
And then there was the Captain who with his centuries of experience could judge most marines character simply by looking them over, or at least that was what the rumours was saying. Alecius was still wondering how his former Captain and sergeant, had been able to persuade Captain Tyrion to allow him to join the 3rd company.

But Alecius quickly realised that there was still surprises to come, the squad being reinforced by Librarian Taelos himself, and less surprising another young marine like himself, thou his abilities to forge a blade seemed to be very advanced.
Alecius was very relieved when the squad was dismissed, and they started to head for the hangar. War was what he had been bred and trained for, and where he could for a few moments of his life forget his shame. But suddenly Alecius realised that he was in doubt who was leading the squad, ordinarily the librarian would outrank the sergeant, but he had been assigned to the squad not the other way around.
_
"Excuse me brother sergeant and brother librarian but im unsure what the codex astartes dictate in the instance where a senior librarian has been assigned to a squad, and not the other way around. Thou im in no doubt that I have to follow the orders from both of you, what about in the heat of battle who's orders take presedence over the other. I apologize for my ignorance, but since I do not have the time to research the answer myself before we launch, I figured it was better to ask now than in the middle of a war."_


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Ezekyle walked along the corridors towards the armoury with Gaius and Carius who both responded very differently to his slight jest. Gaius was shocked and said that while he could outshoot a guardsman the stormtroopers gave him trouble and that is why he carries a flamer. Carius reacted by attacking verbally insuinating that the First had given him knowledge about how to deal with jests from his own Sergeant. After jesting Carius asked about the upcoming campaign.

_"It will be brutal. Make no mistake, either of you, the enemy is treacherous beyond reckoning and will do it's best to end our lives. We will be outnumbered but when are we not? Captain Tyrion will do his best to make sure that it does not end that way young one. He is very intelligent and will do his absolute best to end the hydra here. So we can do no less."_ Ezekyle said as they had reached the armoury. Walking towards the weapons rack Ezekyle quickly unsheathes his sword quickly making sure nothing is wrong with the blade. Sheathing it and breaking down his bolter he makes sure nothing has gotten inside any of the moving parts since the last maintnence. Mag-locking it to his right thigh Ezekyle brings up the pllasma pistol of Sergeant Omegus.

Gazing at it for a minute before checking it for any flaws Ezekyle headds over and grabs magazines for his bolter and flasks for the pistol as well as a few extra frag and krak grenades. Looking over his squad Ezekyle feels pride in his three brothers and some trepidation in facing the Alpha Legion with three new members to the squad. Shaking his head slightly he moved along with the rest and walked towards the Captains room as they approached Captain Tyrion's room Malachi's voice sounded behind him saying, *"Though we are new to one another on the battle field, I have drank and eaten with each of you, and know you all to be good men. I recognize that past events color myself and my brother's perceptions of things, but I want you all to know that I am honored to fight along side of each of you, and that I know you will do the chapter and the company proud. Soon enough we will have experiences that will bond us together as our experiences years ago have already done with the four of us. We seek not to ostracize you my brothers, but the pall of saddness and memory tends to overshadow our outlook on the now. we are a squad and we must fight and think together as one. I welcome each of you to the Third once again, and if you have questions about the past or the present I will do my best to answer them as I am sure my brothers will do as well. I want their to be no division amongst us, so speak your minds." * Smiling to himself Ezekyle turned his head and responded with, _"Carefull there Malachi. Young Carius has talked amongst the first and learned much on how to respond to any form of humor. He has a sharp toungue that he uses very well!"_ laughing at the end Ezekyle turns the cornere to the Captain's room.

Upon entering Ezekyle nodded towards Captain Tyrion in recognition of the one he recieved. Listening to the Captain explain somethings with only half an ear Ezekyle wonders who the one marine with no markings is and why Librarian Taelos and Chaplain Boreas are there. Meeting both of their stares behind his helmet Ezekyle gets the feeling the Chaplain is looking over his spirit while the Librarian is looking over his mind. The young marine was Aron and will be joining the squad along with Librarian Taelos. Exiting the room after saluting the Captain Ezekyle heads towards the embarkment area when Alecius asks about who is in charge. _"I will retain most of the command Alecius but will listen to any advice or warnings from Librarian Taelos as only a fool disregards what they say."_


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Aron Mathis*

Lord Tyrion shrugged him aside and bade Aron stand up, and to wait for the rest of his squad. Aron tinkered with a new project of his, a scope planned to be 10X more accurate than the current one, which would be followed up by an attachable longer scope, making his bolter resemble a sniper rifle. Aron quietly played with his creation while running over and modifying his plans for it in his head. He had made decent progress on it when the door opened, and whom he assumed was his new squad walked in. They were very different from each other, each uniquely different. One carried a chainsword instead of the normal sword. Three bunched together, and had very old looking armour. And then he noticed Brother Ezekyle, who apparently would be his new sergeant.

They file in one by one, each shooting Aron a questioning glance, and a respectful one to each of the leaders. Aron glances over to Chaplain Boreus, and shutters at making eye contact.

Finally, Tyrion stands up and addressed them.
"Ezekyle, Giedion, Malachi and Tiberius. My brothers it is all good to see you again fully armed and ready for war as the last time I saw you all gathered this way was just after our return five years ago from the campaign against the Orks. I am sorry I have not talked with you all sooner as rebuilding the company was my top priority, may the Lion watch over you so that we will have time to talk like old friends some time in the future."
Aron grimaced at this, remembering his first Sergeant. Tyrion went on.
"Now I shall get onto the main subject at hand as within the hour we will be entering real space and be fighting against an entire star system. Of all the squads currently in the third company yours is the last of them that is still understrength by three astartes and to adress this issuse I have decided that two of the marines standing within this room will be joining your squad for the time being. I firstly speak of Brother-Aron who has recently joined us from one of the reserve companies, I hope you make him most welcome within your squad Sergeant as you will need his bolt and blade in the upcoming campaign.”
Aron smiled slightly, but then the smile falters under the gaze of his new comrades. He then realized that there would be a second new member, but all the other marines had squad markings.
“Secondly I will be assigning Librarian Taelos to your squad for the inital part of the campaign to help boost your squads numbers until those scouts that have currently come along with our company are elavated into the devastor squads and those that are ready in the devastor squads can join your own squad in turn."
Aron, among the others, is extremely surprised, somewhat intimidated, and somewhat pleased by this turn of events.
"Now my brothers I must quickly bring this meeting to an end so please go to hanger and prepare for re-entry into real space. May the Lion watch over you and his wrath strike down our enemies."
_"Aye, to war my friends,"_ one marine responded.
Tyrion then dismissed the Marines, who left quietly.

Then the one with the chainsword spoke. _"Excuse me brother sergeant and brother librarian but im unsure what the codex astartes dictate in the instance where a senior librarian has been assigned to a squad, and not the other way around. Thou im in no doubt that I have to follow the orders from both of you, what about in the heat of battle who's orders take presedence over the other. I apologize for my ignorance, but since I do not have the time to research the answer myself before we launch, I figured it was better to ask now than in the middle of a war."_

Aron though quietly to himself, unsure of chapter doctrine, having immersed himself more in that of the Emperor and, mostly, in Omnissah. So, he quietly pulled out his scope and fiddled with it, waiting patiently for someone to answer. After all, patience is a virtue…


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Malachi clapped a hand on Tiberius shoulder guard, turning towards him he responded to Tiberius' statement with one of his own, "Aye, to war my friends." Tiberius nodded at him, glad that he did indeed have Malachi, Gideon and Ezekyle by his side. They were all brothers, and while one may need to be watched from time to time he knew that he could rely on each of them with his life. The door to to the armoury swung open, Tiberius turning his cold gaze, red lenses seeing everything for him, as he regarded the Astartes that walked through the door.

He knew which astartes had been assigned to the squad, and he was still left wondering a bit to why such Astartes were with them. They had one who couldn't make his own blade, and as such had a chain blade at his waist, one who couldn't outshoot a novice, and one who sought glory. He wasn't best pleased, but with the right teaching and with the Lion's help, then they would temper them into proper Astartes of the third company.

"What do you think of our newest brothers my friends? Personally I look forward to seeing their mettle tested in war." Tiberius turned his gaze to Malachi before speaking, *"Brother, let us hope that even with their, unique flaws and abilities, we will be able to overcome our enemy. The lion guides us, and let us hope he is with us on the battlefield."* With that Tiberius was silent, waiting and watching as his brothers got their wargear ready. When they were ready to leave he clapped Ezekyle on the shoulder nodding to him as he took up a position on his left, Malachi taking one on his right, allowing space for Gideon in the middle.

As they walked Malachi spoke up, trying to reassure their new brothers that they would work together, and that he would try and ensure that they fought as one. Tiberius ignored this, set on the task ahead as they neared the captains quarters. They came in, Tiberius saluting the Captain, the Librarian Taelos and Chaplain Boreas. He had fought alongside each and everyone of them, and had nothing but respect and praise for them and their abilities. 

The captain spoke to the four of them first, Gideon, Malachi, Ezekyle and Tiberius, lamenting that he hadn't had time to talk to them in a while, but would do so at the end of the campaign. Tiberius nodded, a smile behind his helmet. Finally the captain indicated another marine, and seeing how their squad was the last under-strength squad assigned him to them, as well as having the Librarian accompany them. Tiberius almost sighed in relief, Taelos would help lead and guide them to victory.

As they walked towards the drop Tiberius found himself matching Taelos pace for pace and spoke, *"Brother Librarian, it is good to have you alongside us again in the fires of battle, I must admit that your presence has calmed a few of my doubts of the coming campaign, and that of my doubts of our newest members. With the Lion by our side how can we fail?"* He spoke so only he and the Librarian could hear, it was a private convosation, but he had no doubt that the Librarians response would be loud enough for the whole squad to hear.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

As Gaius and the others reached the armory he went straight to his locker and started to pull out his weapons and started to administer the weapons rights. He maglocked his left hand blade to his left hip, and put his sheathed short-blade on his right hip. He then pulled out his flamer and took the ignition assembly apart and made sure that the flame would light when needed. After reassembying the flamer and maglocking the flamer to his back he headed over to the ammunition locker and grabbed several frags, a krak, and 2 extra fuel containers for his flamer. After he and everyone else was equiped they all headed to the captains office.

On the way Malachi loked at him and said, "Though we are new to one another on the battle field, I have drank and eaten with each of you, and know you all to be good men. I recognize that past events color myself and my brother's perceptions of things, but I want you all to know that I am honored to fight along side of each of you, and that I know you will do the chapter and the company proud. Soon enough we will have experiences that will bond us together as our experiences years ago have already done with the four of us. We seek not to ostracize you my brothers, but the pall of saddness and memory tends to overshadow our outlook on the now. we are a squad and we must fight and think together as one. I welcome each of you to the Third once again, and if you have questions about the past or the present I will do my best to answer them as I am sure my brothers will do as well. I want their to be no division amongst us, so speak your minds." 

Gaius responded with a nod and said, "It is my wish as well my brother to prove myself to you and the third and to make our bonds." 

When they reached the Captains office Gais noticed that there were others in there as well. Behind The captain was the comanies chaplain, which always made Gaius anxiuos. But to add the the tenseness that he was feeling their was Librarian Taelos. There was also another marine from the 3rd.

The captain then started speaking and said, "Ezekyle, Giedion, Malachi and Tiberius. My brothers it is all good to see you again fully armed and ready for war as the last time I saw you all gathered this way was just after our return five years ago from the campaign against the Orks. I am sorry I have not talked with you all sooner as rebuilding the company was my top priority, may the Lion watch over you so that we will have time to talk like old friends some time in the future. Now I shall get onto the main subject at hand as within the hour we will be entering real space and be fighting against an entire star system. Of all the squads currently in the third company yours is the last of them that is still understrength by three astartes and to adress this issuse I have decided that two of the marines standing within this room will be joining your squad for the time being. I firstly speak of Brother-Aron who has recently joined us from one of the reserve companies, I hope you make him most welcome within your squad Sergeant as you will need his bolt and blade in the upcoming campaign. Secondly I will be assigning Librarian Taelos to your squad for the inital part of the campaign to help boost your squads numbers until those scouts that have currently come along with our company are elavated into the devastor squads and those that are ready in the devastor squads can join your own squad in turn. Now my brothers I must quickly bring this meeting to an end so please go to hanger and prepare for re-entry into real space. May the Lion watch over you and his wrath strike down our enemies."

Gaius was both suprised and nervous that the Librarian was going to be joining them but thought that he might be good to have another brother with them.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The other youngster grovelled, his words firm and filled with desire to impress and aid, his words subservient and sniveling. An astartes should defer to his superiors at all times yet if they whimpered and growled like scalded dogs, how would they ever improve.

The old ones were not heroes yet, but troops of the rank and file, yet he aimed so much higher.

His own jest was met with a shrewd glare, the sergeant's eyes fixing upon his with a blank stare as if he judged their response yet he made no comment, his eyes deadened, suddenly turning curious at his second request. His words were carefully weighed, yet they left little of the tactical insight he had hoped to gleam, his words more like a chaplain than a warriors. 

Was it that he did not desire to show more, that he hid it from Carius's inexpert ears or was he destined to be a file officer, strong with people yet little between the ears?

His musings carried his feet to the armory where they found the elders battle ready practicing with grandiose sweeps of their glittering swords. Carius chose not to engage, to merely allow them their time and space, to bother them no more with questions and focus upon donning his armor with speed and efficiency.

Half clad in midnight blue, his mind was disturbed by the seering sensation of eyes upon the back of his neck, looking up to find the seering cold gaze of brother Tiberius as he muttered to his fellow elder brothers eyes sweeping the newcomers as they stored and checked, the cleft between the squad ever so visible.

Of all the elders he was the only one to treat them with outright disdain. Gideon ignored them to allow his bitter depression to fester, Malachi attempted to ingratiate them and bond with them from atop a pedestal of self righteous adoration of his own voice. Indeed his voice was ringing out in glowing tones, addressed to Gaius yet loud enough to carry across the whole room, his words like the welcome of a king as he welcomed a nobleman. Yet Tiberius, his eyes sent rivers of indignation flowing up his spine to his fists enough to make him desire to smash the look from that self righteous face.

Strange in truth, he doubted them as much as they doubted him, yet his heart burned to befriend them, to be considered a comrade rather than a burden to be carried along in their wake. This first engagement could not be more important, his first impression in battle laid new import by the first companies champions words.

Standing fully clad he heard the sergeants words his chuckle echoing in Carius's twisted smile

"Careful there Malachi. Young Carius has talked amongst the first and learned much on how to respond to any form of humor. He has a sharp toungue that he uses very well!"

He echoed the sergeants chuckle, whatever lay between his ears, he knew his warriors, knew clever ways to respond and how to ingratiate, the mark of a good sergeant.

His words were half a internal prayer half to the room at large
"Then may the lion guide my blades with as much speed as he does my tongue, lest i may loose us of it in the battle to come."

________________________________________________________
The Captains words were short and without inflection or interest, his desire to ensure all squads were ready for the world below ensured by the addition of a librarian into their midst, the psyker's grim gaze lingered upon Carius's own and he let his head fall in deference. 

He was not afraid of those that wandered the aether as many were, his very entry to the astartes watched and aided by the chief librarian, his sage council often anathema to the doubts and pressures that had weighed upon him in training. 

He knew this librarian by reputation, his power well respected, his fame leading to whispers that he would one day become head librarian once Syth sat in the halls of the lion.

They departed together the librarians ear bent by Tiberius in hushed tones whilst the new marine listened as the chain of command was question, the sergeant once again showing his wisdom and shaking the core of Carius's judgement by staking his control in the squad yet assuring the librarians advice would be headed.

Words slipped from quiet lips even as they moved
"He who disregards the words of those that ride the madness of the aether are as mad as the madness."

He let out a low chuckle, the beats of his twin hearts beginning to thunder as adrenaline seeped through his system. War was coming, the moment that would see the squad bound in blood or cleft in twain by cold steel.

The rhythm of his footbeats echoed the thudding of his heart and he echoed brother malachi's words with a low his "To war"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Everyone: Librarian Taelos walks near the front of the group beside Tiberius and Ezekyle as he listens to the questions asked from the younger members of the squad and the question that Tiberius has asked him, and true to what the power-fist wielding astartes thought Taelos does answer out-loud for the entire squad to hear. "To your question Brother Alecius. You should know that our chapter only follows the codex in a few select principles when it comes to our organisation, how our chapter does war, how many astartes there are per company along with other things, therefor you should know we rarely follow the Codex Astartes laid down by the Primarch of the Ultramarines chapter, Roboutte Guilliman as we are the Children of the Lion and will follow his teachings not those of another. As for your question Tiberius, even with the Lion on our side we can fail because we fight an enemy who is not as straight forward as the World Eaters, as predicatable as the orks, but we fight an opponent who may aswell be shadows in the way that they operate and wage war and as you know the Hydra is a multi-headed beast that when it loses one head it grows to more. The Alpha legion are the same as their symbol suggests, we must not underestimate them or we will surely fail." With that the Libririan goes silent as you make your way to the hangers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everyone: All nine of you gather in one of the hangers of the battle-barge when you hear the voice of Captain Tyrion echo over the vox through-out all of the ship. "Re-entry into real-space in five minutes, re-entry to real space in five minutes. All crew to stations and all Astartes to the hangers." Listening to the Captain you all move over to where the safety harnesses are attached to the walls with other members of the company strapping themselves in ready for re-entry into real space and once you have strapped yourself in you stand there for the next five minutes in silence(or talking to each other) while you wait.

After waiting for five minutes you feel the entire ship lurch forward and back as you guess that you are now back in real space and within the Charcharon system at which point you start you unbuckle yourselves when the warning sirens/klaxons blare into life and Captain Tyrion's voice echo's over the vox again. "All crew to battle-stations! Enemy fleet inbound. They were waiting for us to make re-entry!" The Captain then orders half of the company to prepare to repel invaders while you hear the captain give the other have of the company seperate orders. "The second half of the company make your way to the boarding pods and prepare for ship-to-ship battle! While our opponents are renegades that doesn't mean their ships need to be destroyed. Get to the boarding pods and prepare to capture the enemies ships!" With haste you and the res tof your squad sprint your way from the hangers to the level below where the boarding pods are located and strap yourselves into them and await new orders. 

The next fifteen minutes are filled with silence as the the two fleets approach each other with caution but once they are within range of each other they open fire, you can feel the ship jerk left and right as the void-shields of the battle-barge take heavy fire as it appears the renegades and traitors know that an entire company of Astartes are on board and while the ship continues to jurk about making you yourself jurk slightly in your restraint harness you can feel the ship vibrated as it unleashes its own mighty weaponary at the opponents ships. Over your squad vox you hear the voice of the captain crackle into life and say the name of several squads before saying your own. "...and squad Ezekyle you will be boarding the Tyrant Class Incendium and taking our its bridge, gun decks, warp drive, navigator and plasma-reactors. You will be launching after their shields are down and we are within range. Tyrion Out." With that the captains voice disappears and the voice of the other sergeants discuss over the vox at who will be going to which location with it being decided that Squad Ezekyle will be heading towards the Bridge in an effort to take out the commander of the ship.

After a few more moments you feel the ship jurk again and vox chatter saying that the battle-barge has been damaged and has been hit by boarding pods but before you can say anything the boading pod you are in shudders into life and you feel it leave the safety of the ship and hurtle through the void towards its intended target. While you are within boarding pod what do you think and feel about what is going on? For some of you this is yor first ship-to-ship boarding action and have only fought in ground battles do you ask the Sergeant or perhaps even the librarian what will be the first thing to do when you breach the enemies hull?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After what seems an age in the void you feel the boarding pod slam into the hull of the ship and bore itself through its armoured skin and deep inside and once at a reasonable distance within the ship the dim red light within the pod turns green as the hatches open and allow you our. Disengaging your harness you exit the pod and look to see the mangled corpses of crew about you clearly that didn't know that they were about to be hit by a boarding pod and all the debris that came with it. Luckily all of you have your helmets on so all of the oxygen within this section of the ship vents out through the hole caused by the pod and luckily the artifical gravity remains intact so there is no need to activate the mag-locks on the bottom of your boots. Over the voice you hear Librarian Taelos curse and walk over to Ezekyle. "It appears that we have landed near the rear of the ship Sergeant judging by the sign on the wall" The Librarian guestures to a sign that indicates this section of the ship is near the engines. "Shall we make our way to the main objective or help out squad Lysandred with taking the warp engines and plasma-drives." The Librarian then turns to look at Carius "And I would suggest using your bolt pistol and sword in here Brother-Carius as your melta could very well kill us all." 

After your sergeant decides what to do you all make your way into the next section of the ship which remains intact though all the time you are walking and scanning for enemies the ship shudders as it continues to fight against the Astartes ships. Upon entering another of the long corridors you can see that at the other end there is a make shift barricade infront of a set of heavy double doors and infront of them are a group of renegades that could possible number in their seventies(its a very long corridor) and upon seeing you the leader shouts. "Oh crap its the Astartes! Kill them! Kill them now!" and at his command las-shots whip across the gap between you and your enemies and harmlessly pitter against your armour however it seems that you have met your first opponents of the campaign and atlast get to experience some real combat.

(Going to leave this pretty much up to you how to kill them, as they are basic humans feel free to kill them as you like but theres 9 of you including the librarian and around 70 of them so thats about 7-8 for each of you. Any questions pm me.)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

“To war,” Gideon said simply and placed his helm upon his head. The HUD sprang into life giving his bio readings and locations of his squad members. He turned them off, his squad was all around him and he had no need of it. Something flashed in a corner of the screen and he frowned, focussing on it. The file opened and an image flashed up of a young marine who had been added to their squad list. However the information would take time to download and Tyrion would surely be telling the squad of the marine anyway and so Gideon ignored it. He strode down the corridor in the centre of his friends, Tiberius to the right, Malachi to the left and Ezekyle in front. Malachi spoke to Gaius, one of the young marines, speaking of how he hoped they would bond soon. Gideon smiled at that. His friend was what held the squad together, he and Tiberius being able to shrug off their guilt the easiest, although Malachi was the only one who tried to link the squad along with Ezekyle.

Gideon removed his helmet just before they entered Tyrion’s quarters and stepped through the door last. He stood in the shadows behind his squad, his features concealed by the hood of his robes. To his surprise Chaplain Boreas and Librarian Taelos where also in the room. Gideon smiled at Tyrion, nodded to Boreas and gave a half bow to Taelos. None of the 3 took offence at the honour accorded to them, he was merely addressing them in order of comradeship. Tyrion was a friend, Boreas a comrade and Taelos a figure of awe and superstition to a warrior born on a death world. Tyrion spoke and as he did so Gideon noticed a fourth marine, a young warrior adjusting his bolter in the corner. It was the marine whose file had popped up in his HUD.

Tyrion stood and began to speak, saying "Ezekyle, Gideon, Malachi and Tiberius. My brothers it is all good to see you again fully armed and ready for war as the last time I saw you all gathered this way was just after our return five years ago from the campaign against the Orks. I am sorry I have not talked with you all sooner as rebuilding the company was my top priority, may the Lion watch over you so that we will have time to talk like old friends some time in the future. Now I shall get onto the main subject at hand as within the hour we will be entering real space and be fighting against an entire star system.”

“Of all the squads currently in the third company yours is the last of them that is still under strength by three astartes and to address this issue I have decided that two of the marines standing within this room will be joining your squad for the time being. I firstly speak of Brother-Aron who has recently joined us from one of the reserve companies, I hope you make him most welcome within your squad Sergeant as you will need his bolt and blade in the upcoming campaign. Secondly I will be assigning Librarian Taelos to your squad for the initial part of the campaign to help boost your squads numbers until those scouts that have currently come along with our company are elevated into the devastator squads and those that are ready in the devastator squads can join your own squad in turn."

Gideon was not that surprised that Taelos would be joining them. He was rarely seen save in the heat of battle and for him to have attended this meeting he must have had a reason, that reason being to increase their squad size to almost full capacity. "Now my brothers I must quickly bring this meeting to an end so please go to hanger and prepare for re-entry into real space. May the Lion watch over you and his wrath strike down our enemies." Tyrion finished, hammering a fist into his chestplate. The squad returned the gesture and the librarian slipped silently from the chamber, followed closely by Ezekyle who brought the rest of the squad.

Gideon was silent for the walk to the hangar, lost in his own world although he could still hear the others talking. He could only just make out Tiberius speaking to Taelos while the words of Malachi, Ezekyle and the younger squad members were easy to hear. Taelos’ response was brief and to the point although Gideon thought it was a bit harsh. Most of the younger marines first campaign as a tactical squad and they were getting a stern lecture about failure from a grim librarian who, even to the older marines, was a figure of awe.

The squad entered the hangar in silence and Gideon stood to one side with Ezekyle, Tiberius and Malachi while the recruits huddled on the other with the librarian in the middle. Though it was a gap of a little over a metre it felt like a mile wide, such were the differences between the separate groups. A voice over the intercom ended the uncomfortable silence. "Re-entry into real-space in five minutes, re-entry to real space in five minutes. All crew to stations and all Astartes to the hangers." It was Tyrion and when he had finished Gideon walked over to the safety harnesses and strapped himself in.

The next five minutes passed quickly and Gideon felt the ship lurch as it re-entered space, leaving the turmoil of the Warp behind. Gideon quickly unstrapped himself but paused to listen to a second warning. "All crew to battle-stations! Enemy fleet inbound. They were waiting for us to make re-entry!" The Captain then proceeded to order half of the battle company to repel boarders before giving separate orders to the other half which included Gideon and his squad. "The second half of the company make your way to the boarding pods and prepare for ship-to-ship battle! While our opponents are renegades that doesn't mean their ships need to be destroyed. Get to the boarding pods and prepare to capture the enemy’s ships!"

Gideon reacted instantly and sprinted for the access hatch to the lower deck where the boarding pods were located. He skidded to a halt and grasped the handle. Pulling open the hatch and hearing the ladder thud into the ground he leapt down. He grasped the ladder halfway and slid the rest of the way to the ground. Turning he surveyed the hangar. He swiftly sprinted for the nearest pod and opened the hatch. He climbed in and strapped himself in. He was quickly followed by the rest of his squad. Gideon pulled his helmet down over his head and heard the tell tale hiss followed by the lighting up of his HUD signifying that it had sealed.

They sat there for fifteen minutes, Gideon’s hand constantly in motion, clenching and unclenching. During that time the ships approached each other warily and suddenly they opened fire. The cruiser rocked under the constant bombardment. The vox crackled and Tyrion spoke. He gave orders to several other squads before reaching their own. "...and squad Ezekyle you will be boarding the Tyrant Class Incendium and taking out it’s bridge, gun decks, warp drive, navigator and plasma-reactors. You will be launching after their shields are down and we are within range. Tyrion Out." The captain’s voice cut off and soon afterwards Gideon felt the pod shudder as it was launched into space. The silence was occupied by other sergeants discussing who will be going where and finally it was decided that Gideon and his squad would be taking the bridge.

Gideon was outwardly calm, the only sign of his unease being his clenched fist. Though he had experienced his fair share of boarding actions there was still something about space combat that unnerved him. After what seemed like an age the pod slammed into a ships hull. Gideon heard a faint whine as the plasma cutters in the pod’s tip dug through the ship’s armour plating. After less than a minute the lights flashed green and the pod’s nose and rear hatches opened to reveal the ship’s interior. Gideon released his harness with an ease born of experience and was first out into the corridor. The crew were dead, killed by the pod as it entered the ship and there was no air. Thankfully they all had helmets. Gideon heard Taelos curse over the vox before speaking to Ezekyle.

"It appears that we have landed near the rear of the ship Sergeant judging by the sign on the wall" The Librarian then gestured to a sign that indicated that the section of the ship in which they stood was near the engines. "Shall we make our way to the main objective or help out squad Lysandred with taking the warp engines and plasma-drives." The Librarian then turned to look at Carius "And I would suggest using your bolt pistol and sword in here Brother-Carius as your melta could very well kill us all." Gideon sheathed his sword and unstrapped his bolter while he waited for Ezekyle to decide.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Aa Ezekyle walked along the hallways towards the hangar with his closest brothers to the sides and rear. Hearing the words of Librarian Taelos Ezekyle nods in recognition of the mans knowledge. Looking over his squad Ezekyle harbours doubts about assigning a new marine to the squad right before going into battle with the cursed Alpha Legion and will keep an eye on the marine. Reaching the hangar Ezekyle salutes some of the other Sergeants before taking up position with his squad. Hearing the Captains voice over the ship comm that re-entry into real space is in five minutes Ezekyle goes to the wall with the squad and straps into the harness. Waiting there with his bionic leg starting to shake a bit as the ship thrusts itself from the warp the metal shaking and straining from the malevolent energies that had tried in vain to keep it in the immaterium.

*"All crew to battle-stations! Enemy fleet inbound. They were waiting for us to make re-entry The second half of the company make your way to the boarding pods and prepare for ship-to-ship battle! While our opponents are renegades that doesn't mean their ships need to be destroyed. Get to the boarding pods and prepare to capture the enemies ships!" * Captain Tyrion ordered over the ships vox. Unstrapping himself from the harness Ezekyle called out for his squad to hurry to the boarding torpedoes one deck below. Sprinting there himself as the last of the squad unstraped themselves he makes for the torpedoes at his fastest speed. Getting to one he waves the rest of the squad into it before entering himself. Sitting near the impact point of the torpedoe he hears his orders over the vox, *"...and squad Ezekyle you will be boarding the Tyrant Class Incendium and taking our its bridge, gun decks, warp drive, navigator and plasma-reactors. You will be launching after their shields are down and we are within range. Tyrion Out."* Ezekyle confers with his fellow Sergeants and it's decided his squad will take the bridge of the enemy. 

Ezekyle asks the younger members of the squad if they have any questions about what to do when they enter they enemy ship. Waiting for their questions or silence he cocks his head to the side as he recieves word of thier target. Remembering his first taste of space warfare shortly after the Waaagh! and his first battle as Sergeant.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Malachi listened as the Brother-Librarian spoke, nodding his head in agreement. The Sons of the Hydra were indeed a troublesome foe, never attacking or acting as one expected them to. This conflict would indeed test the squad's mettle and fortitude. Malachi fell into step along-side Gideon and they made their way to the hangar in silence, Gideon lost in thought, and Malachi pondering how best to breach the divide between the members of the squad. Though no solution other than the fires of war seemed to present itself.

As the gathered in the hangar Captain Tyrion's voice echoed out over the vox,_ "Re-entry into real-space in five minutes, re-entry into real-space in five minutes. All crew to stations and all Astartes to the hangars." _As the the captain was speaking Malachi made his way over to one of the walls, and strapped himself into one of the alcoves located there. Emerging from the warp was always an unpredictable affair. Sometimes it was as if nothing had changed, the ship riding out of the immaterium into real-space as smoothly and effortlessly as rolling marbles on glass. Other times the ship would buck and heave, buffeted by unseen forces as it tried to push its way out. 

Sure enough after the passage of time indicated the battle-barge lurched, swaying forward and backwards with enough force that Malachi would have been hard pressed to keep his footing had it not been for the safety harness. The motions of the ship quieted and Malachi popped himself free of his restraints. As he did warning claxons began to sound, information began to stream across his heads up display, and Captain Tyrion's voice, now full of anger, rolled across the vox once more. _"All crew to battle-stations! Enemy fleet inbound! They were waiting for us to make re-entry!" _Orders began to filter across the HUD, each confirmed by Tyrion's voice, as he sent the first half of the company to repel invaders. _"The second half of the company make our way to the boarding pods and prepare for ship-to-ship battle! while our opponents are renegades that doesn't mean their ships need to be destroyed. Get to the boarding pods and prepare to capture the enemies ships!" _

Malaci saw Gideon and Ezekyle, followed by the rest of the squad peel off and make their way to the access hatch for the ladder to the lower level, and Malachi followed. Jumping through the hatchway, landing effortlessly, and taking off at a sprint to towards the Boarding Torpedo that Gideon and the rest now entered. He ran into the torpedo and strapped himself in across from Gideon, his hearts now pumping, excitement for the coming battle mounting. It had been some time since the squad had been involved in a boarding action, but he remembered it well. The bodies of the poor saps cut in half by the impact of the torpedo, surprised enemies mowed down by the bolter fire of the disembarking marines. 

The wait seemed to last an eternity, the ship occasionally bucking and jerking as the heavy void shields took heavy fire. Finally Captain Tyrion's voice echoed in the vox once more naming several squads before mentioning Malachi's, _".... and Squad Ezekyle you will be boarding the Tyrant Class Incendium and taking over its bridge, gun decks, warp drive, navigator, and plasma-reactors. You will be launching after their shields are down and we are within range. Tyrion out."_ The captain's voice was replaced by the chatter of the squad sergeants as they divied up tasks and objectives. Malachi smiled when it was decided that his squad would be taking the bridge. Quite an honor for a new squad. He hoped this experience would be exactly what the squad needed to mend the gap between them. 

Malachi was glad to hear the whine of the torpedos turbines flaring to life, for it meant that the wait was over. Making sure his harness was secure, Malachi was forced against the wall of the tube as the torpedo rocketed from its launch tube and soared through the void, sheer acceleration keeping him immobile where he stood._ "At last brothers the enemy will taste our steel and meet their deaths at the ends of our bolters! For the Emperor and for the Lion!"_ He roared into the vox as the torpedo smashed into the side of the ship that was their objective. With a grinding sound the plasma cutters and drills at the front of the craft went to work and in short order, with a his of hydraulics and the scream of tearing metal, the front of the tube flew open and the harnesses holding the Astartes in place retracted. Unlimbering his plasmagun Malachi followed Gideon out of the tube and scanned for enemies. He found plenty of bodies, but both his eyes and his HUD indicated that the chamber was free of life signs save his squad. The red light of emergency beacons flared inside the cramped space, casting a distrubing glow on the mangled corpses of the renegade troops who had been unlucky enough to be in the path of the boarding torpedo. A loud hissing sound marked the oxygen in the room escaping through the gaps between the hull of the enemy ship and the sides of the boarding craft, though thankfully the artificial gravity still seemed to be intact. 

_"It appears that we have landed near the rear of the ship Sergeant judging by the sign on the wall,"_ Brother-Librarian Taelos said indicating the direction he was looking. _"Shall we make our way to the main objective or help out Squad Lysandred with taking the warp engines and plasma drives?"_ he asked looking to Sgt. Ezekyle. Malachi leaned over to Gideon and said, _"As long as it gets us into the fight, I care little which way we go, though if taking the bridge was to be our objective one should think we should head that way."_

Following Ezekyle's lead, Malachi walked through the hatchway into the adjoining chamber that was untouched by the impact from the boarding torpedo and free of enemies. At one point Malachi needed to brace himself against the wall as the ship jerked and tossed at the impacts from the barrage of fire from the battle-barge. Taking point, Malachi stalked forward, plasmagun up and ready should they encounter resistance. Turning into a long corridor Malachi saw barricades and renegade soldiers moving around in preparation._ "Enemies ahead," _he bellowed and quickend his pace down the hallway. He heard one of the soldiers call out to his fellows_,"Oh crap, its the Astartes! Kill them! Kill them now!"_ and he leveled his plasmagun, aimed at the man's head and fired off a well aimed shot. The searing bolt of plasma took the man in the open mouth and his head vaporized, his lifeless body falling to the deck, still and unmoving. His compatriots opened fire on the charging Astartes, and Malachi laughed as the las rounds impacted his armor, leaving nothing but a faint burn marks for their efforts. Two more fell, plasma searing through ones chest into the man behind him, before Malachi was among them. He maglocked his plasmagun, to dangerous a weapon to use in close quarters and murmuring the name Omegus, drew his two-handed relic blade, its powerfield flaring to life as it left the scabbard. 

Sweeping out to the side Malachi took one soldiers arm at the shoulder, and in with a reverse strike sheared through his body at the waist, the man's petty flak armor useless against his mighty blade. A two-handed upwards swing split another from groin to gullet, the stink of singed meat and vicera filling the hallway. His sword flashed as he spun to meet a soldier who had rushed him from behind, and with a wet snicker-snack, the unfortunate man fell in three pieces to the deck. 

More rushed him as his brethren joined the fight and Malachi found himself assailed on all sides. A smile of pure joy, the exhiliration of combat filled him as he parried two blows aimed at the soft armor at his knee joint, and laughed as the man cried in pain as Malachi launched an armored fist into his face, bones shattering. Before the man fell a contemptus flick of Malachi's sword took his head from his shoulders. All around him combat roared as 9 Astartes met a company of renegade soldiers. Malachi almost felt bad for them as the fell in droves to his brothers assualt, almost but not quite. With a roar he threw himself back into the fray, sword flashing in a controlled whirlwind of death.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Aron Mathis*

Aron sat in the pod, contemplating the Librarians words. How could they fight shadows? It was like fighting technology. It is everywhere. He shuddered, thinking about what would happen should Omnissah grow angry with humans and destroy them. Around him his new battle brothers sat in silence, and for this he was glad. He needed it right now, to prepare for battle. For some reason though, he felt strangely comfortable in the pod. It seemed natural to fight ship to ship, even though he never had before. It was surface fighting that confused him. He could navigate ships easily. All it took was a little concentration and he could feel the entire ship around him.

Then, Aron felt impact. He could hear the machine spirit of the enemy ship screaming in protest, but he laughed. The foul thing deserved it for serving such dark masters. The Librarians voice sounded out above the crash of battle. "It appears that we have landed near the rear of the ship Sergeant judging by the sign on the wall". Aron laughed to himself. He knew that already. "Shall we make our way to the main objective or help out squad Lysandred with taking the warp engines and plasma-drives?" Aron had no preference, as long as the enemy ship burned with its traitor masters.

They progressed past the dead crew members, to a new section where there was once again air. A traitor guardsman stuck his head in through the door, looked at them, and then yelled out "Oh crap its the Astartes! Kill them! Kill them now!" Aron smiled. Finally, some action.

Aron took aim carefully, shooting the man’s head off in a blink of an eye. The others followed through the door, about seventy or so of them. Aron shot the ceiling above them twice, and a small section of it fell on three guardsmen, taking them out. Aron shot efficiently, not wasting a shot. He noticed his brethren fighting hand to hand. He decided he might as well give his fang some action. He rushed into combat with his sword, slashing apart the sword of one before cleanly removing his head from his body. He then jumped back to avoid the swirling Malachi, and then headbutted a guardsman, knocking him out. He finished the man off with a stab, before jumping back in, the wolf inside reveling in the taste of blood.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Alecius kept quiet, he had received the answer to his question of who was leading the squad. That he was to listen to the librarians council was not news to Alecius, but showed that he and probably the other new members was still seen as inexperienced kids. War, battle and loss had probably displaced the memory of youth among the angels in the four veterans.

As the ship entered realspace, as so often before battleplans was ruined on contact with the enemy. As alarms was blaring and new orders from the captain was given, it was clear they had fallen into a ambush. But Alecius was confident that was also a mistake from the enemy, as he knew marines just fight that much harder and determined when they were backed into a corner.

Alecius followed the squad to the boarding torpedo, strapping himself in checking that his equipment was ready for battle yet again, making a system check of his armour. As the HUD displayed the green rune that everything was in optimal working condition, Alecius prepared his two bolt pistols which he figured was the best option for him on the cramped confines of a former imperial warship.

The whole wait and the trip in the boarding torpedo was very exhilarating for Alecius, it was his first time for all of it. But he had no fear of death, just fear how he would be judged. So he prayed to the emperor and his primarch for the opportunity to prove himself, and that they would not let him die in the torpedo on route, as he finished his prayer the torpedor plowed into the ship, carving its way deep into his hull. Delivering nine marines into the gut of the warship. Alecius just followed the orders he received it, it was not his place to come with advice or observations about the situation. There was no guarentee that any of the squads had hit there designated destination, so it was only logical to head for the nearest objective on the list.

As they made progress through the ship they suddenly found themselves facing 70 or so enemies, all humans, none had visible mutation but they were enemies, and as the first of them spotted the marines and was shouting up and his head was vapourised Alecius open fire with his two bolt pistols. Hitting his first two targets square in the chest, the explosive bolts making horrific instantaneous kills. Then the return fire started, ordinary lowpowered lasbolts, that just glanced of the powerful power armour of the angels of the Apocalypse. As the squad moved in, some of the angels charged into melee, drawing there powerful blades. But Alecius stayed to the left, picking of the enemies that tried to circumvent his brothers, or simply tried to flee the pure massacre they were subject to.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Waiting in the boarding torpedo Ezekyle dredged the layout of standard imperial cruisers from the depths of his mind. Feeling the ship shudder from firing massive cannons and shake from impacts he rides it out in firm belief that they will at least see combat. feeling the massive shock from being fired into space as they neared the quarry he felt elation spread throughout his body at the prospect of fighting beside brothers once again. Expecting to wait longer than expected as space travel is always dangerous in torpedoes he is slightly surprised that he feels the bone jarring force of it connecting with the ship. As the torpedo blows open Ezekyle rushes through covering the area expecting resistance and finding none. Librarian Taelos walks over to a wall and says, *"It appears that we have landed near the rear of the ship Sergeant judging by the sign on the wall, Shall we make our way to the main objective or help out Squad Lysandred with taking the warp engines and plasma drives?" *

_"Sergeants Lysandred this is Sergeant Bethor we have missed our entry mark and are close to your objective. Do you require any assistance?"_ Ezekyle quietly voxes to Sergeant Lysandred. *"Sergeant Bethor yo may help out if you and your new squad can keep up. That is if we leave anything for you to do if you don't hurry up!"* he voxes back with humor in his voice. _"Agreed Sergeant will rendezvous shortly with you and will try and leave something for you to do as well."_ Ezekyle responds over the vox before calling to his squad with some humor in his voice, _"squad we go to help Sergeant Lysandred. Make haste or he will leave nothing for us to do!"_

Along the way towards Squad Lysandred they are ambushed by traitor guardsmen who shout out to kill them. Stepping to the right and bringing his bolter up Ezekyle shoots one in the chest and turns and drills another one in the head before the body of the first slumps to the ground spraying blood and body parts around it. Making sure to take careful aim he drops three more in quick succession. aiming carefully to miss his brothers that have engaged in close combat Ezekyle kills one with a shot to his stomach that rips the man in half and shoots another in the head. Looking over the squad for any damage or wounds Ezekyle says _"Squad status? Reload and move towards our brothers."_


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The world rocked and quivered, the monotonous silence that had filled the ship before suddenly but a welcome memory as forces beyond his control took his life and danced with it, tossed it across the abyss. He could feel the power in the vessel in its every vibration, the buck of its own mighty lances, interspersed by the thudding jerks as enemy weapons hit home only to splinter upon the great shields.

Powerless, it was not a new experience, yet no more welcome than it had ever been and his face contorted his breathing short and shallow even as they tossed and turned as if cast upon a stormy sea.

"They know lions come for them," he hissed, his voice low and uneasy, his words in little more than a whisper, his mind filled with vivid pictures and flickering colours as bright lances of light tore through the obsidian emptiness.

Then the ship jerked, slammed by multiple impacts and he instinctively braced himself as the torpedo in which they resided bucked, suddenly propelled through space and he snarled.

One of those lances, just one.... and it was all over, no time for glory, his name placed in dull bronze in the halls of the lion.

He had so much to do, so much burning ambition to sate.

The twin blades at his hip pulled at him, he would take his first kills with these blades, they would taste the first blood.

His helm slipped into place, the gentle hiss of decompressed air sealing him in its sterile environment winking lights and icons flickering across his vision, statistics and facts soothing his nerves.

He was prepared, his mind at one with the seas of battle, he was ready to be unleashed, a lion ready to escape his cage and stalk, hunt and kill. 

He was at peace and then the world split with rending metal, the pod tearing through steel with ease to bore deep into the heart of the ship.

They disembarked with a, rush weapons live and active, expecting to find resistance, though they found none. Behind them the librarian strode forth serene and untouchable his stride laden with purpose his voice dominating the corridor, echoing with a rich power.

"It appears that we have landed near the rear of the ship Sergeant judging by the sign on the wall, Shall we make our way to the main objective or help out Squad Lysandred with taking the warp engines and plasma drives?" 

Then the solemn eyes turned to him eyes moving to the bulky power pack upon his back, the great multimelta clasped securely to it.

"And I would suggest using your bolt pistol and sword in here Brother-Carius as your melta could very well kill us all."

he met the librarians gaze eyes moving to the twin blades, his blades, those he had forged with blood and sweat, made for him, part of him, like the fangs of a lion.

"A lion should always taste blood, the first time." he responded the blades coming up to cross his chest even as they pushed on forward. It had been an honour to be allowed to keep his multimelta to be entrusted with the squads heavy weapon, the great bulk a hinderance to most angels natural grace, their style elegant with many a flourish and twist of their sword.

Yet he bore no elegance, his reliance on momentum and power, the multimeltas great weight adding more mass to his stocky frame, more power to his charge.

They rounded the cornor to find a make shift baricade, sheet metal surrounded by floods of treacherous guardsman, eyes suddenly wide as Gods appeared before them, their leaders cry a shrill squeal of terror and desparation punctuated by the seering his of lasbolts.

Others stopped to take aim and many a round found their mark, yet Carius was already barrelling forward hunkered low the twin blades clasped in hand which pumped up and down as he catapulted forward, a torrent of snarling momentum, a lasbolt careened off his shoulder guard as white hot plasma flashed over his shoulder and the guardsman nearest him toppled a smoking hole torn in his chest, the angle of Carius's run changing, his body hunching over even as a section of the ceiling toppled to crush 3 guardsman.

A guardsman standing straight before him blasted on full auto, lasbolts slamming into his armour yet his sheer force was too great, the stocky mass of lethal power too great and the eyes of the doomed widened his body braced,straightening and stiffening for tremendous impact.

He never felt the impact a single blade whipping out to rend his throat with a spray of bright red viscaera the impact sending the suddenly limp body flying backwards, knocking another to the ground, head cracking against the metal floor a cry of shocked pain carressing Carius's ears

"Scream in fear" he roared "the Lions have come to reclaim the jungle" 

The second blade lanced deep into the nearest guardsman open screaming mouth even as he raised a bayoneted blade, withdrawing with a flick of his wrist to send scarlets flecks over his helm.

He was amongst them now, in his element, amongst troops his body catapulting forward, blades flashing strong calm strokes slamming into necks and chests, rending through garments to sheer at the flesh beneath. A blade snapped against his armor and his elbow sent the offender spinning back with a great crack of fractured bone, body falling only to come to rest neck twisted grotesquely, the blade flashing out with a backwards stab to pierce and eyes socket and send a body to the floor, neural spasms sending his limbs jerking frantic possessed undulations.

Now other astartes were closing in upon him, boots clattering upon the iron floor the air punctuated by death screams and splatter of blood on metal.

The last pair before him cowered backing away and the servos of his armour spurred him forward even as they stumbled backwards, his blades stretching wide, unfurling like a grotesque angel of death

A double sweep and a pair of heads clattered to the stone before him bodies lingering for a moment before joining the wide staring eyes at his feet.

"When mortals meet gods" he hissed


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius nodded at the Librarians sage words before responding, *"You are right brother, the Hydra will be a fearsome opponent for us to overcome."* He stayed silent for the rest of the journey, though his heart called for war. He wanted nothing more than to slay the enemies of the chapter, however he knew he would have to be patient and try and out think his opponent, though that would be difficult against the Alpha Legion, always being more than one step ahead of their enemies.

Tiberius waited in silence as the Captain rang out orders to the various squads waiting as they exited the warp. Tiberius wasn't surprised when it was found out that an enemy fleet was waiting. Tiberius followed his sergeant to the boarding torpedoes and stayed silent throughout his journey, his one good eye sorting through information quickly as they were sent their orders. 

He quickly exited the pod as it plowed through the armour hull of the ship. He scanned the corridor before the Librarian spoke, pointing out that they were a fair distance from their objective, but close to another squads. Tiberius thought it was wrong that they weren't going straight to their objective, and would tell Ezekyle via private vox. *"Brother sergeant, I hate to be the naysmith, but surely we should head straight to our objective, cut of the head of the resistance aboard the ship. I will follow you into hell brother, you know that, just thought you should know what I thought brother."*

Tiberius followed his squad, acting as a rear guard for the squad as they forged on. He cared not for glory and recognition like some of his brothers, or redemption like others. He simply existed for the chapter and the Lion. The group rounded a corner, and Tiberius heard the astartes break into a run. He turned, seeing most of his brothers charging towards the enemy, killing one or two of the humans that faced them, and then around five in close combat. 

Tiberius drew a bead on an enemy, his sight linking to his helmet via his one good eye. He opened fire, blowing the head of his first target, before switching targets. He stayed back with his sergeant, covering his brothers with his bolter. He did itch to use his blade and powerfist in close combat once again, but he decided to stay out of it, in case his fist hit any of his battle brothers. 

Tiberius killed his second and third target in a manner of seconds, blowing ones ribcage out and detonating the others head. Lasfire filled the corridor as the panicking renegades fired wildly at the astartes. Tiberius felt impacts over his armoured form, but shrugged them off. The weakened las round wouldn't be able to penetrate his armour. He crouched, aiming down his sight and loosened three shots in quick succession, catching a group of fleeing renegades with their backs turned. It wasn't a glorious battle, in fact he mowed down a group of three fleeing, but it had to be done in the name of the Lion. 

The last one he killed seemed like a mercy killing, blowing him apart with two shots before any of his brothers could tear him limb from limb, and he stood seeing his brothers deal with the last of the renegades.* "There was no glory in this battle, only duty to the Lion."* He said to the squad as he moved to catch up, nodding at Malachi and Gideon as he awaited the order to move out.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

OOC: If you haven't kill your 6-7 opponents then i suggest you do it in in this update along with the following.

Everyone: After the quick and bloody skirmish you each have a quick check of the bodies to make sure your enemies are dead before turning your attention to Sergeant Ezekyle as Tiberius suggests that you should head towards your main objective instead of moving to help Sergeant Lysandred with his but before the sergeant can answer Librarian Taelos cuts in. "Staying as a whole squad means that we will neither be able to take out own objective and help Sergeant Lysandred with his. I suggest that we split into two groups with Sergeant Ezekyle leading Brother-Gideion, Alecius, Gaius and Aron to help take the warp-drives and plasma-generators while the second group will consist of myself, Brother-Malachi, Tiberius and Carius and that our group will head towards bridge. Does this suggestion agree with you sergeant?" The Librarian then turns his blue-witch-light gaze to you for your answer before moving towards the door.

Everyone(If Seraph keeps the squad as a whole): Your squad remains as a whole and you make your way through the hastily constructed barricade into another hallway which unlike the previous one isn't defended at all so you are able to run from one end to the other unhindered and through the next set of doors which leads to a T junction in the ship, one which leads down towards the engine rooms and the other into the upper levels of the ship towards the gunnery decks which are on the way to the bridge. It is here that Sergeant Ezekyle must make his choice whether to head down into the engine section and help Sergeant Lysandred with his objective or head up into the gunnery decks and onwards towards the bridge. (If the group stays as a whole then use either of the following updates depending on if you go to the engines or bridge. Seraph i suggest posting your answer in the recruitment first incase others wish to post before you. So simply post in the recruitment either: Squad-Whole-Bridge. Squad-Whole-Engines. Squad-Split.)


Ezekyle: Gaius: Gideon: Alecius: and Aron(If Seraph splits the group): The five of you head off down into the engine decks and on the way you pass the bodies of multilated and barely recognizable humans missing limbs and with large portions of their bodies missing, you can instantly tell by the bullet casings that these wounds were dealt by astartes pattern bolt guns and judging by how the blood if still wet it didn't happen that long ago which spurs you into sprinting faster to try and catch up with sergeant Lysandred. After several minutes of running you start to hear the sound of bolter fire from up ahead and around the next corner, and upon reaching the corner you round it to fine a door that has been blasted off its hindges and in the huge room beyong you can see the flashes from the nozzles of bolters in the slight gloom and the shouting of both Astartes and humans. Making your way into the room with both haste and caution you see that Squad Lysandred is engaged in a heavy firefire with what appear to be stormtrooper veterans which are in exellent cover on the otherside of the room and with the aid of ceiling mounted turrets they have squad Lysandred pinned down in their part of the room. It is time you aid your brothers in taking down these rebel veterans and on a quick glance you estimate to be over a hundred of them but with the constant shooting you are un-able to tell exactly how many there are. (Like the previous update you can 1 shot kill them but don't expect to be charging into melee or you will get shot, also there are alot more opponents now so no killing them all in 1 go.)


Carius: Malachi: and Tiberius: (If Seraph splits the group): The four of you make your way through the oddly empty hallways as the ship continues to jarr and rock under the fire of the Astartes fleet which seems to have lessened due to your presence onboard the ship and as you continue to make your way through the halls you feel vibrarions running through the decking and into your feet as you approach the first of the gunnery decks. Blowing upon the door with grenades(or letting Ramo rip the door of its hindges, i suggest you consult each other in the recruitment thread at which you wish to do.) you make your way into the first of the gunnery decks and see that many surprised workers turn their heads to look in your direction and remain stock still in complete awe and fear as the Adeptus Astartes appear in their presence before shouting and screaming as they scatter to find what ever hiding place they can find but while they scatter the doors on the opposite side of the deck open to allow the entrance of combat servitors armred with power-claws, chainsaws and other equipment that could do some damage to astartes power armour, you even notice that one of them has a heavy bolter instead of a left arm and decide it best to head for cover and taking out the opponents at range. (Like the previous update you can 1 shot kill them but don't expect to be charging into melee or you will get shot, also there are alot more opponents now so no killing them all in 1 go.)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

After the short one-sided skirmish Ezekyle looked around making sure the enemies were dead as Tiberius voxed him saying that they should head to the bridge. However the Librarian had said *"Staying as a whole squad means that we will neither be able to take out our own objective and help Sergeant Lysandred with his. I suggest that we split into two groups with Sergeant Ezekyle leading Brother-Gideion, Alecius, Gaius and Aron to help take the warp-drives and plasma-generators while the second group will consist of myself, Brother-Malachi, Tiberius and Carius and that our group will head towards bridge. Does this suggestion agree with you sergeant?"* looking at him before rsponding Ezekyle works over the advantages of it and disavantages.

_"Agreed Brother-Librarian. May the Lion watch over you brothers!"_ Ezekyle says before saluting and moving off towards Sergeant Lysandred. Hurrying along the corridors he notices several bodies ripped apart from bolt rounds the blood still shining wet indicating that they were killed recently. After several minutes of running Ezekyle hears the report of bolter fire coming ahead of them. _"Double time, we need to get there."_ Ezekyle tells them increasing his own pace. As they round a corner they come upon a door that is blasted off it's hinges with the bark of bolter fire and flashes from firingalong with the shouts of both humans and Astartes. Making his way past the door and into the room Ezekyle grabs cover immediately and looks over the room. Seeing Sergeant Lysandred taking cover with his men in one corner and the enemy, which appear to be Storm trooper veterans approximately one hundred in number, in excellant cover opposite them with ceiling mounted turrets giving supressing fire.

_"Brother-Sergeant Lysandred this is Sergeant Bethor we are in the room with you. Looks like you could use some help after all though huh? What's you're situation? Any men wounded?"_ Ezekyle voxes him. Unhooking a frag grenade from his belt and pulling the pin Ezekyle throws it into the mass of enemies. However only three are killed as they moved immediately after the grenade hit the deck. Sighting down his bolter he calls out to the brothers with him, _"Use cover and bolter fire to take them out! They will not stall the fury of the Angels of the Apocalypse anymore!"_ punctuating this Ezekyle shoots one in the chest causing him to explode in a fountain of blood. Taking aim at another he calmly sends a bolt down range taking the traitor's head off. Shooting at another target Ezekyle puts two rounds into him with a double tap of his bolter Making a very messy stain marking his death.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon rounded the corner at the rear of his squad, bolter already raised. He spotted Aron pausing before each shot and shook his head sadly. Accuracy counted for nothing if the enemy shot you before you opened fire. Gideon swung round almost leisurely and with no apparent effort put a bolt round through the forehead of a man about to stab Malachi in the back. Within 3 seconds another enemy lay dead. 1 charged Gideon and he stepped calmly forward, slamming the butt of his weapon into the man’s face, rocking his head back and snapping his neck with a horrible crunch. He stepped forward, still firing, the bolts hammering into a man’s limbs before a final one ended his misery. Gideon strapped his bolter to his back as 2 enemies charged him. He drew ‘Retribution’ just as they reached him. He stepped to one side and slammed the blade through the back of 1 of them. The 2nd swung a whirring chainsword at Gideon who stepped back before the shrieking weapon.

The Angel of Apocalypse stepped back at pace at a time as the man swung forward. Then he slipped on a pool of blood and fell. The man cried out in triumph and raised the chainsword high. Elation turned to horror on the man’s face as Gideon sword tore through his chest to erupt from his back. The slip had been faked to draw the enemy onto his blade. Gideon leapt forward and slammed his armoured head into the face of another traitor, knocking him back into Malachi’s spinning blade. Gideon whipped his bolt pistol from its holster and shot a cultist wielding a lasgun in the face without thinking before taking up his normal position, side by side with Malachi and the other members of his squad.

Within a short space of time the cultists were massacred. The squad gathered as they discussed what to do next. Taelos spoke, saying "Staying as a whole squad means that we will neither be able to take out our own objective and help Sergeant Lysandred with his. I suggest that we split into two groups with Sergeant Ezekyle leading Brother-Gideon, Alecius, Gaius and Aron to help take the warp-drives and plasma-generators while the second group will consist of myself, Brother-Malachi, Tiberius and Carius and that our group will head towards bridge. Does this suggestion agree with you sergeant?"

Ezekyle agreed readily enough and Gideon reloaded his bolt pistol and holstered it. He wiped his sword clean and sheathed it before equipping the bolter that had once belonged to Azareal and reloading it with loving care. He then followed Ezekyle to the engine room. On the way they passed stains of blood and bodies torn apart by bolter fire. They quickened their pace, arriving at the engine room in the midst of a large fire fight. They ducked into cover as Ezekyle spoke with sergeant Lysandred before voxxing the squad telling them to stay in cover. Gideon watched as Ezekyle opened fire.

He noted the flaws in his performance and mentioned them to the sergeant. “That last target required only one shot Ezekyle. Also lower your aim slightly and shift it to the right as your bolter seems to be firing slightly to the left of where you aim,” he said quietly. With anyone else this could have been considered a grave insult but Malachi, Ezekyle and Tiberius had learned to listen to Gideon when it came to the subject of ranged combat, just as they listened to Malachi when fighting with their swords. Ezekyle was the tactician and Tiberius was the advisor. These were not insults but the truth. Malachi and Gideon excelled at one particular branch at warfare, Tiberius always advised as he saw it and Ezekyle was the one who had been chosen for sergeant in recognition of his fine tactical mind.

Gideon popped out of cover and opened fire. He did not waste ammo, every shot claiming another life. However the tide of enemies seemed endless as they just kept coming. Gideon only hoped they could defeat them or at least hold them off for long enough to plant the charges needed to sabotage the engines…


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Before Ezekyle could respond to Tiberius' comments the Librarian spoke, saying that they should split the squad, and that he would lead Malachi, Tiberius and Carius to the brdige if Ezekyle agreed. He did agree and quickly saluted the other before leading his combat squad to the embattled brothers in the engine room. Tiberius opened the vox before they left, *"Good luck brothers, may the Lion aid you in your hunt."* 

With that the small combat squad headed through the deserted corridors quickly, Tiberius remaining at the rear of the formation to ensure that nothing came up behind them without him noticing. He was glad that he had Malachi by him, knowing that the fight on the bridge would be close quarters. It also made sense for the young Carius to come with them, his skill with his own blades were impressive.

Tiberius turned his attention back to the present, as they passed through the ship meeting no more opposition. Soon the floor started to vibrate, and Tiberius realized that they must be getting close to the gunnery decks. Soon enough they were standing outside huge metal door, obviously the gunnery decks were behind it. *"Brothers, if you don't mind I will save you your grenades for later use."* Tiberius said, stepping up past his brothers to the door, his fist activating, lightning dancing across it.

He thought back to his convosation with Omegus, when he asked him about the fist. Cumbersome weapon. However able to destroy a tank with ease, a door would provide no opposition.

He grabbed the door, digging his fingers in before pulling it straight off its hinges. He threw it forward into the room before he and his brothers entered. Gunnery crews stopped to regard the Astartes with fear, before screaming and shouting, trying to find a place to hide from the wrath of the Lions angels. 

Tiberius was about to open fire when the door opposite them opened, and a whole host of servitors, armed with a variety of close combat, and deadly weapons spilled out, heading straight towards the group of marines. Tiberius brought his bolter to bear, lining up shots on the foul enemy. He fired in bursts, aiming for their heads but also blowing limbs off of them. The first one that charged him he took its head off cleanly with one shot, but the next to he fired in bursts, the servitors screeching as they charged. He and his brothers would have one hell of a fight on their hands.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

As Alecius together with his brothers massacred the remaining mortal human opposition, Alecius could only wonder why they would betray the imperium and there emperor. The judgement for such acts was clearly swift and brutal, and only death was the just reward for such cowardice.

Reloading his bolt pistols, he received the orders of moving of towards the engines following the sergeant. The librarian going for the bridge with his team. Somehow Alecius felt oddly relieved by this, somehow there had been a weight on his soul in the presence of the librarian. Which lifted as the groups split up.

Moving through the corridors of the massive ships, it was clear that Lysandreds squad had been there first, piles of dead traitors littered the floor together with the spent shell casings. The combat squad quickening its pace to catch of with the other squad. Soon the sounds of roaring bolters and the tell tale crack of lasguns could be heard by the marines enhanced hearing.
Bursting into a room, hundred or so traitors was firing at the squad Lysandred. There fire drawn to the other marines, meant that Alecius and the others could get to cover before what looked like stormtroopers could but on fire power on the new arrivals.

Throwing himself behind a column, Alecius could quickly get a better view of the opposition. Several ceiling mounted guns was firing at the marines, there higher position meant they could easily shoot over most of the cover the marines used, and then there was the hundred or so stormtroopers that used there available cover well, and used disciplined fire to keep the marines in check. But it didn't stop the marines from making the guardsmen pay for it with precise bolter fire. Throwing a frag grenade into the throng of guardsmen, killing two but wounding several guardsmen, Alecius mag-locked his pistol and took his bolter.

Shooting four rapid shots in the direction where Alecius had just thrown his grenade, several guardsmen ducked behind cover, which opened up for a lane of fire behind them. Where two quickly aimed shots took care of a couple of soldiers. Which made several soldiers shift position, to increase the cover from the new direction where they received fire. Which lessened the fire that Squad Lyssandred received for a handful of seconds, giving them plenty of time to take out a few of the ceiling mounted turrets.

Alecius was forced behind his cover as a dozen or so lasguns started to fire in his direction, but not before he had shot a couple of traitors more, with precise bolter fire.
Alecius gave up a little prayer that the traitors didn't have any heavy or special weapons they could bring into the fight, it seemed like a standstill. Alecius was certain they would break through, but the faster they could cribble the ship, the sooner the pressure on the battle barge Lion's hour could be lessened.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

With a final, quick slash across the downed soldier's throat, Malachi sent the last of the injured soldiers, that he could see, to meet his dark gods. With a vicious sneer at the man and his fellows, he hoped that whatever hell the man's soul now fled to was the very epitome of torment. His usual easygoing manner evaporated in the midst of oathbreakers and traitors. He felt no pity, no remorse, only spiteful contentment at their demise. Tearing a scrap of fabric from the corpse in front of him, he carefully wiped the blood and gore from his precious blade, inspecting it in the cold light of the hallway. Being satisfied that no foul taint of the traitor guardsman remained, he sheathed his blade and rose from his kneeling position at the man's side. 

Gideon, as always, was there beside him, and as always Malachi was glad to find him unharmed, though their current oppoent posed very little risk to them. The opposite side of his coin, the marksman and the bladesmith, a lethal combination and this time had been no different. Guardsmen he had not seen, that had some at him at odd angles attempting to flank him, lay dead with shots from his friend's bolter sneaking through the melee to find hearts and heads as effortlessly as Malachi's blade had cut the guardsmen to bloody ribbons. 

Malachi took in the rest of the squad and as Tiberius approached him, he took his plasmagun in hand once more and checked to see that its power core was still optimal. He had only fired a few shots, but plasma weaponry was so unpredictable sometimes, he supposed that is why he was so found of the weapon he had earned so many years ago. Though he could not see his friend's face, he could sense Tiberius' disgust at the slaughter they had just met upon the fools that stood against them, and sure enough Tiberius spoke the words Malachi could read in his quite stance_,"There was no glory in this battle, only duty to the Lion."_ 

Malachi nodded slightly in agreement thought he said_," They choose their path brother. Each of the servants of the enemy that we slay weakens their power, and forces them to react to us, instead of we to them. There may not have been much glory in the challenge they provided, but in each victory some small glory can be had. If only that we serve and fullfill our purpose as best as we can."_

Their conversation was halted as Brother-Librarian Taelos spoke, _"Staying as a whole squad means that we will neither be able to take out own objective and help Sergeant Lysandred with his. I suggest that we split into two groups with Sergeant Ezekyle leading Brother-Gideion, Alecius, Gaius and Aron to help take the warp-drives and plasma-generators while the second group will consist of myself, Brother-Malachi, Tiberius and Carius and that our group will head towards bridge. Does this suggestion agree with you sergeant?"_ 

Malachi was always leary of splitting the squad, being of the opinion that they were stronger together than they were apart, but he could see the wisdom in the Librarian's words and knew that Ezekyle would as well. Sure enough his old friend quickly issued orders and set off down the hallway towards the engine rooms with his selected marines, and he watched them go echoing Tiberius statements of good luck and entreaty to the primarch. Readying his plasmagun he took off down the hallway after Librarian Taelos. 
The corridors were deserted as they passed quickly through the ship, Malachi once again taking point next to the venerated Librarian. Though he always put himself to the fore, it was not first contact and glory he sought, he just knew that his choice of ranged weapon was just as dangerous to his brethren as it was to their enemy. Having a clear line of sight was paramount when firing a weapon that could sear through power armor like a hot knife through butter. That it put him closer to unleashing his blade on the enemy was only a pleasant side effect. As they ran he took in Brother Carius. The young marine carried the heavy multi-melta with apparent ease, and Malachi had seen him wield his dual blades with great effiecency in the last battle. The battle-brother's strikes were clean and decisive, no effort or motion wasted. The sight had bumped his opinion of the quick tongued brother up a couple of knotches. It was also good to have Tiberius beside him, confidence in their ability to work together outweighing his trepidation at journeying with two marine he hadn't really fought with before. Though he did not doubt their skills, he was just unfamiliar with them and they with him. 

Rounding a corner Malachi began to feel the vibrations of the gunnery decks and knew that they were drawing close the their objective as the Librarian unlimbered his force weapon, and slowed to a halt in front of a heavy door that barred their path. _ "Brothers, if you don't mind I will save you your grenades for later use",_ Tiberius said and without a seconds hesitation the mighty power fist his brother bore activated, lighting dancing across the surface of the weapon. With apparent ease Tiberius sunk the fingers of his fist straight into the reinforced steel of the door and with a grunt of effort ripped the thing from its hinges, tossed it into the deck beyond, and led his brother's through the opening with swift purpose. Malachi raised his gun and saw that like frightened children the crewman on the gunnery deck scrambled and ducked for cover, cowering in fear of the the Astartes now suddenly in their midst. Without a good target Malachi dared not fire as a stray plasma round could ingnite the munitions that littered the room in stacks and crates. 

Before he could think any further on this a door to the rear of the deck opened and from it came a flood of combat servitors, some armed with flickering power claws, roaring chainblades, and even a heavy bolter that opened fire as soon as Malachi and his brothers came into view. Dropping into a crouch and sliding to the side, he felt the heavy impact of the heavy bolter shells on the deck where he had just been standing, and as the servitor rotated on its tracked carriage, Malachi raised his plasmagun and fired of two shots in the things direction. Both found their mark and with with a metallic whine and the grinding of gears the thing stopped moving, smoke and viscous fluids seeping from the neat wholes in its chest and head. Glad that threat was dealt with, Malachi went about methodically choosing and eliminating targets, and enemy servitors dropped with each of his shots but they seemed without number as the charged closer to the Astartes, wicked power weapons and crushing claws snapping and flickering, mindless screeches filled the air as they sought to spill Astartes blood.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

His blood was up, the slightest of snarls fading from his face, hearts thumping, the adrenaline coursing through his veins taking his senses to a new plane. They consolidated together surrounded by blood stained floors and dismembered limbs, his hearts settling to a gentle rhythm, breathing deep and rasping.

"There was no glory in this battle, only duty to the Lion."

The voice of brother Tiberius caressed his ears, low and slow yet it set a brand of burning irritation against his skin yet Brother Malachi stole the words from his mouth and he settled uncomfortably his tongue eager 

"I fear you will find little glory upon the world below if you seek the slaughter of astartes or other more worthy foes." a growl erupted from his throat the feral snarl of a lion denied its prey

"The serpents were never the type to meet others head on."

Consultation between the Sergeant and the Honoured Librarian lead to the squad being left in twain, Carius curious how the librarians eyes flittered upon, how he kept him by his side in their trekk for the bridge. It was a sensible split, his multimelta put to better use further from the plasma drives and he left his brothers to trott between the two honoured brothers alongside the librarian blades seethed one hand on his multimelta the other on the pistol at his hip.

They passed through with little interruption, their trot carrying them through corridor after corridor, perhaps another had cleaned these halls before them, or perhaps the enemy mustered elsewhere.

Their path toom them towards the gunnery decks a great door appearing before them as tiberius pushed forth a snarl upon his lips he rent the door in twain with his great power fist the energy field crackiling even as they pushed forwards.


Serfs scattered before them, screams of horror arising even as the door behind them opened and servitors trundled in a great mass of weaponry encasing their form even as they turndled forwards chainblades whirring into life and to Carius's distaste power claws flickering with disruption fields, a heavy bolter whirring to life forcing them to move for cover.

The librarian sliding in next to him his great staff crackling with electricity as his choler raised in the heat of battle. His multimelta was familiar in his hands, a searing beam of heat that would flay the life from these bastards yet he could only cull one at a time, the beam tearing through them doing little to stem the tide. Even as bolter fire tore some apart his mind dwindled into the past to a conversation and trial he had with the chief librarian.

A small smile lit his lips and he hissed to the librarian next to him. 

"brother librarian. I have an idea how to put my multimelta to better if at least safer use. However it requires your cooperation."

Those baleful eyes turned upon him with the slightest of nods

"The multimelta is a heat wave, a force shield with a small gap will create a dispersion pattern which will cause the heat to spread and hit a wider area."

Without a word the librarian's staff raised, a flickering shield of deep blue appearing, the slightest of gaps held sliced in midair and Carius popped forth, aiming carefully, he held down the trigger, aiming for the tiny window in the air, seeing heat ripple off the shield inches away, the librarian giving a little snarl of exertion and irritation.

He adjusted his aim, a second burst slamming through the slit and he held the trigger watching the wave of blistering heat kiss the skin of the servitors, expanding and waning, their baleful pale skin blistering and bubbling, electrical wires suddenly revealed, crackling with sudden pulses of electricity. The sizzling of skins was suddenly overpowered by the howling screams of other serfs as the heat crashed against their skin, seering the flesh from their bones.

"That plan reeks of Syth," hissed the librarian with the slightest of smiles

Then the shield flickered and died even as the remaining servitors came on and Carius drew his twin blades with the smallest of smiles

"The application was Syth, but the idea, that was all me brother"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ezekyle: Gaius: Gideon: Alecius: and Aron: Sergeant Lysandred replies over the vox network. "Negative Sergeant Ezekyle, no wounded to report atleast not serious wounds. Only minor cuts from flying sharpnel but nothing we can't handle but the amount of cover the heretics have is making our job difficult. So I suggest that one of our squads provides covering fire while the other charges the enemies lines. Now sergeant which would you prefer?" Even though this question was directly at Ezekyle it was over the vox-network for both your squad and Sergeant Lysandred's so feel free to voice your opinion. 

If Squad Ezekyle provides covering fire: You remain behind cover with the rest of your squad laying down surpressive fire to give Sergeant Lysandred and his squad time to prepare to charge the enemies lines. After a moment or two you hear Sergeant Lysandred shout "For the Lion!" as he bursts out of cover his bolt pistol barking off shots into those renegades who try to move out of cover and shoot him with his power sword in his other hand and then you hear the voices of nine other marines echo their sergeants battle cry and charge out of cover aswell drawing their own pistols and blades though some of them draw their huge two-handed swords and charge straight into the enemy lines. As you continue to fire at those renegades who move out of cover and away from the Astartes who have now reached their lines and started to butcher them you hear Lysandred call over the vox to all of you. "Come on you lazy lot! Theres plenty here for all of us and im sure you would prefer to use your blade rather than your bolter!". If you decide to stay in cover and shoot then that is up to you or you could draw your blade and charge into the enemies in which case you will find that the Renegades do not run from you but instead try to take you out by staying in groups.(theres plenty of enemies for you to kill)

If Squad Ezekyle charges: All of Squad Lysandred stands up out of cover and unleashes a hailstorm of bolt shells to keep the renegades in cover and pinned down giving you time to draw your blade(or blades) and charge across the room into the enemy(I want you all to shout: For the Lion!, when you do). Once you reach the other side of the room you crash through the cover the heretics were hiding behind and set about slaughtering the nearest enemies to you which firs tof all makes the humans flee from you before they regroup in small groups and make a counter charge at you. Each one of the veterans if wielding something similar to a chainsword but each has been built for an ordinary human to use with the same ease as an Astartes can use one of their own blades. Those veterans that you miss seem to be picked off by Squad Lysandred so you have no need to worry about getting attack from behind so slaughter to your hearts content. 

Carius: Malachi: and Tiberius:: Thanks to the combined efforts of Librarian Taelos and Battle-Brother Carius the oncoming servitors and renegade guardsmen are severely reduced but still they come on meaning once again you need to resort to using your blades. As you battle the oncoming servitors(up to you how you fight them.) you see Librarian Taelos march passed you all towards an oncoming rush of tratior guardsmen before stopping and drawing his force sword along with holding his force staff in his left hand, after a few moments the air in the room chills and a shiver is sent up your spine as you feel the use of psychic power being used and see Taelos thrust his staff towards the oncoming traitors and blue lightning spring forth from the head and into the heretics but unlike normal lightning this doesn't wound them physically but instead shreads there minds as you can see them all one by one fall to the blood as the light of life in their eyes disappears. As you watch the librarian's power in awe you almost forget you still have opponents to fight and turn to see a combat servitor infront of you with four arms each one ending in a puzzling saw blade.(Deathbringer: Your servitor instead has two electro-flails for arms instead. Lord Ramo: Your servitor has two large hulking power claws instead of arms/hands. So the 4x buzz-saw servitors belongs to Midge.) OOC: Now you have individual opponents not 1 shot killing then.


OOC: Jamob when you post i would also include the previous update if i was you.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Aron Mathis*

Aron spit out blood from his mouth, not his own, and wiped off Fang carefully, making sure not a hint of traitor blood remained. The Angels walked through the bodies, making sure each was dead and would not pose a threat.

After being satisfied there were no survivors, Tiberius mentions blowing the warp drive and ignoring their brothers. Before he can finish, Librarian Taelos cuts in, saying "Staying as a whole squad means that we will neither be able to take out own objective and help Sergeant Lysandred with his. I suggest that we split into two groups with Sergeant Ezekyle leading Brother-Gideion, Alecius, Gaius and Aron to help take the warp-drives and plasma-generators while the second group will consist of myself, Brother-Malachi, Tiberius and Carius and that our group will head towards bridge. Does this suggestion agree with you sergeant?"

"Agreed Brother-Librarian. May the Lion watch over you brothers!" came the reply. As they marched through the deserted halls, they heard the sound of gunfire ahead and picked up speed. They were close.

Ahead is a door, blown open by something, and inside squad Lysandred is pinned down by about a hundred enemy veterans. For every shot the Astartes take a soldier falls, but there are so many of them it hardly seems to matter. Squad Ezekyle runs in and takes cover, firing back at the traitors. Bolter, las, and the occasional melta shot fill the room, as traitor after traitor falls to the heavy fire. Aron himself kills with each shot, hitting with deadly accuracy. Only an Astartes would criticize his speed and accuracy, and even then only someone very experienced. Perhaps Gideon… certainly none of the others. In this moment, he truly was an Angel of Death.

The Astartes kept up the heavy stream of fire, but were barely holding. There was no way they could keep this up forever. Eventually the guards would get lucky or bring reinforcements of some kind. They knew they would have to do something soon, but what?

(ooc I will post the new update when a decision is made... sorry again this was late)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Malachi braced himself as a wave of flickering blue power and pure heat washed through the room. It seemed as if young Carius and the Brother-Librarian had found a way to spread the output of the powerful multi-melta over a wide area and Malachi watched as the servitors that had been rushing them started to twitch and smoke, parchment like skin peeling and burning, electrical components melting and sparking. What had once been a horde of the mechanical foes had been reduced to a handful of the droning machines. Malachi looked around and was thankful that he wore his helm. The bodies of the renegade crew burned, others mere piles of liquid goo. 

With a roar Librarian Taelos rushed past him into the charge of what remained of the traitor guardsmen, his lips pulled back in a vicious snarl, eldricht power playing around his force sword and staff. Malachi could feel it building, a bone numbing cold as if the room had suddenly been plunged into a bucket of ice water. In his gut he could feel the build up of power and he saw that energy coalescing around Taelos as the Librarian thrust his staff towards the oncoming traitors. Cerulean lightning sprang forth from the head of the staff and enveloped the group of men. Malachi expected to watch their armor and flesh singe and burn at the lightnings touch, but it seemed that the Librarian was assaulting their minds. The men screamed, clawing at their eyes, blood pouring from their noses and ears as they feel one by one, lifeless to the deck of the tainted ship.

Such was his awe at the librarians power, that he almost missed the roaring sound of a buzz-saw, an he threw himself into a forward roll, relic blade springing to his hands and flashing backwards, he felt the blade collide with something metallic and spinning to face his opponent he found that one of the servitors that had survived the melta blast was on him, four arms tipped in wicked spinning blades thrusting forward faster than he could have imagined from the automaton. Malachi laughed as his blade flashed and dipped, parrying the robotic arms, letting none of the attacks reach his body. Catching one of the arms on the hilt of his sword, he activated the power field housed in his weapon and watched as with a twist of his wrist the blade sliced clean through the metal armature. Still the thing quested for him, its remaining arms flashing in and out even faster than before, Malachi's blade now a blur of steel and flickering blue energy, each parry finding its mark and every one of next three counter attacks finding one of the robotic arms in a joint, removing it cleanly. The thing rushed at him, throwing its heavy metal bodies forward in an effort to crush him, taking his sword in and underhanded grip, he spun as it came, whipping the heavy blade across its throat, removing its head in a spray of fluids and sparking wires. Now standing behind it, Malachi rocked it with a heavy kick to the middle of its back and the thing toppled end over end into the wall of the hangar. Turning back to the rest of the battle, Malachi sought for a new opponent, his bloodlust up, his thirst for battle unquenched.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

*"Negative Sergeant Ezekyle, no wounded to report atleast not serious wounds. Only minor cuts from flying sharpnel but nothing we can't handle but the amount of cover the heretics have is making our job difficult. So I suggest that one of our squads provides covering fire while the other charges the enemies lines. Now sergeant which would you prefer?* Sergeant Lysandred had reported back after he had voxed. 

Ezekyle took a moment to look over the battle field efore voxing back, _"It would make more sense for your squad to give covering fire Sergeant Lysandred as you have a full squad and I only have a combat squad. May the Lion himself witness our deeds here Brother."_ turning to his squad Ezekyle says over external vox, _"We charge the traitorus guardsmen and make them pay with their lives! Sergeant Lysandred and his men will give covering fire while we charge. For the Lion brothers we will not fail!"_

Standing up and charging towards the traitors unsheathing his bastard sword and mag locking his bolter to his thigh Ezekyle shouts, _"For the Lion!!"_ Quickly reaching the cover they were using he barrells through it into them, scattering those directly behind it with his mass and forward momentum. Swinging his sword forawrd and down he takes out two of the traitors with contemptuos ease, power sword cargbing through them as if the were air. Looking to his left he lashes out driving the point of his sword though the heart of another traitorr as he notices them retreat from the slaughter his squad had visited upon them since reaching their lines. 

As he readies his blade once more Ezekyle sees veterans with a poor copy of the chainsword pulling together for a counter-attack. Laughing out loud at the thought of it he charges into them as bolter rounds star picking off those that try and circle them or the ones they aren't able to reach. Reaching them Ezekyle brings his sword up in a two handed grip swinging it down in an angled cut he slices through one man before rotating around bringing his sword horizontaly swinging it through another enemy.Lazily parrying one attack Ezekyle kicks the man in his chest caving it in and throwing him backwards into the wall were he impacts with a wet thump.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius was thankful to see the enemy numbers cut significantly by the combined prowess of the Librarian and some fairly good and quick thinking from the young Carius. However the enemy came on, Tiberius noting desperation in their faces. He placed his bolter back on his leg, maglocking it to himself. He drew his blade in his free hand, his powerfist crackling into life once more. 

Tiberius watched in awe as the Librarian stepped past him and the forms of Malachi and Carius, drewing his Force sword as he walked towards an oncoming group of Traitors. Tiberius could feel a chill go up his spine as the Librarian used his power on them, lightning dancing from his staff and hitting the guardsmen. Unlike normal lightning however it shredded their minds, blood coming out of their eyes as they fell and hit the deck.

Tiberius smiled at how the Librarian dealt with them, he was truly a powerful being. He almost didn't notice the four armed combat servitor heading towards him, and he turned to face it. He noticed how the servitor had two immense powerclaws, and leapt forward to meet it in combat.

He would have to stay away from its wicked claws, they would rip straight through his armour like butter. As they closed the servitor swung a claw at his midsection, trying to cut through his torso with its claws. Tiberius met the claw with his powerfist, lightning dancing between the two. The fist would be thing to counter with and he swung his blade at the things chest, slicing into it. However the servitor could feel no pain, all emotions and feeling being taken away. 

He ducked as it took a quick swipe at his head, keep his fist holding onto the other claw. He started to close his fist, causing the claw to groan under the pressure from his fist. However he was forced to let go and leap back as the other claw swung at him again. He threw his blade into the things chest in front of him, smiling with satisfaction at how far the sword buried itself in it. He leapt forward fist punching away a swipe at him as he grabbed onto the sword. 

With all his might he pulled the sword up, cutting through the dead flesh of the servitor as he cut upwards. As he did this he punched one of the arms of the servitor, pulverizing it and tearing it off. He grabbed hold of the last claw before he cut through to its head. With every ounce of strength he ripped it out, before decapitating the thing by taking its head off with his blade. He pushed it to the ground, ripping its other arm off before punching it in the chest several times, to ensure it didn't get back up. *"For the Lion!" *He bellowed.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon followed Ezekyle across the engine room floor. He sprinted and leapt the barricade, slamming both feet into the chest of one of the filthy heretics. "For the Lion!" Ezekyle bellowed and Gideon echoed his cry. He landed and fell to one knee, raising his bolter and opening fire. Every shot claimed another life but a scream of hate halted him. An officer charged him and Gideon ducked and dodged the power sowrd wielded by the frothing maniac. He slammed the but of his bolter into the man's chest. The blow would have crushed a normal man's ribs but armour shielded the traitors ribcage from the huge blow. As it was he hurtled backwards.

Gideon ended his life with a single shot to the head before drawing his katana 'Retribution' and charging to join Ezekyle in his fight. He saw the sergeant kick in a man's ribcage before Gideon himself slammed into the foe. His armoured bulk crushed one of the heretics against the wall. Gideon spun and his sword cut open a man's stomach, allowing his guts to slither out like eels. Then he was fighting back to back with Ezekyle against the tide as his other brothers fought their own battles..


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Aron Mathis*

Ezekyle Gave the order to charge and they gladly did so. Aron paused a second, grabbing his custom pistol, before jumping over the barricade shouting *“For the Lion!”* as he did. He shot twice into the enemy veterans, killing them instantly before jumping into the fray. He slashed down a nearby vet, decapitating him and then shot another through the heart as he ran forward. Explosions rocketed around them and gunfire went everywhere.

Suddenly out of nowhere two las-shots hit him in the ribs and he collapsed, his helmet falling to the ground. A soldier walked over to him, las-pistol aimed at Arons face. Aron reached for his pistol but knew it was too late. He closed his eyes, preparing to meet the Emperor in person at last. Then out of nowhere a bolt came flying into the Veterans face, giving Aron enough time to reach for his gun and open fire. The veteran fell to the ground, dead. Aron turned and saluted squad Lysandred, unaware of who his savior was. He turned and shot another guardsmen that ran towards him and stabbing a second with his pistol knife before discharging the weapon into the soldiers chest. He ran forward, slashing and hacking those around him, no more shots touching him. His sword was shot out of his hand, so he grabbed an incoming guardsman by the neck and choked the life out of him, grabbing his chainsword and ripping his handle off. He threw it into the body of another guardsman before finding his pistol in the carnage. This was what he lived for. This was war.
*
“For the Lion!”*


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

"For the Lion" Alecius yelled following his sergeant and brothers into bloody melee with the traitorous guardsmen.
The covering fire from squad Lysandred, keeping the return fire to a minimum as the angels of the apocalypse charged across the floor.
Alecius had mag-locked his bolter to his backpack, and once again drawn his two bolt pistols, before he charged across the floor.

The first shell ripping into chest of a guardsman who thought he could stand against the charge. The second shell blasting a huge hole in the back of a traitorous coward. The third shell going wide, but did make several guardsmen duck behind cover. The fourth shell destroying the shoulder of a guardsmen holding a chainsword, the sword falling to the ground. The fifth shell gracing the helmet of on guardsmen before it lodged and exploded in the skull of another guard. The sixth blasting the knee out of a chaos worshipper before his brain was bashed out by the butt of the other pistol Alecius carried.
Finally in the midst of the enemy, Alecius replaced one of his pistols with the chainsword that was the symbol of his shame. The teeth starting to spin as the sword was activated, and not a second later they were cutting a traitor sergeant across the chest. Compared to the wellbalanced and mastercrafted swords of his brother was the chainsword huge and clumsy. But no one could deny the killing power of the chainsword, as Alecius hacked into one guardsman after the other, letting the anger of his shame into every blow and strike. His bolt pistol hardly used in the close quarter melee.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

They came on with skin the bubbled, painful pink blisters and seered flesh oozing, yet they came on like mindless automatons, to be met by a god with staff and blade glittering in the dim lights, face suddenly harsh and cold, lit by flashes of lightening that seered to that scorched flesh.

The bodies crumpled and fell, untouched and unharmed, the cold ice of death falling upon their gaze even as they hit the ground with a resounding thud. It left him breathless, tremulous, that so much power could exist within a single individual, so much capacity for destruction encased within a single mind.

He had seen Syth use the aether, yet it had always been trivial, almost as a balm to the tremendous intellect stored within those eyes, an extension to his sage wisdom.

Yet this was different, pure power unleashed in cold icy cruelty.

He swayed slightly under a sickening rush of emotion, the passive movement taking him inches away from a sudden downward stroke, a flail of crackling electricity streaking across his vision and his blades came up as he leapt back.

A blistered servitor, barrelled towards him, twin flails of rippling electricity scarring his vision with crackling blue lines and Carius staggered slightly, elegance so suddenly lost, struggling to find his centre, to find poise and balance.

Then he found solid ground a moments pause to set his feet and his sharp mind capitalised, a plan forming. He met the first flail with the flat of his blade a twist of his wrist sending the spiralling crackling mass of electricity twisting around the edge, ripples of electricity crackling up the metal blade to die against the sole of his gauntlet.

Confused for a moment the motion stopped unexpectedly, the second flail fell twisting through the air to be met by the second blade and the held arm to arm, muscle tensing and bunching against piston even as Carius let loose a salvo of savage strikes with his feet and head, great booted feet slamming against the servitors blistered scarred chest.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ezekyle: You spend the next few moments finishing off those so called 'veterans' that have come to attack you before you look around to see that the rest of your combat squad has joined you and crashed into the barricade aswell and have set about butching the rebels with bolt and blade but you hear that the bolter rounds from the other side of the room have fallen silent and turn to see that Sergeant Lysandred and his squad are no longer in cover but are charging across the room aswell shouting praises to the Lion which brings a smile to your face as it appears the other sergeant doesn't want you to have all the glory. Perhaps you could vox the sergeant and place a bet with him that your squad can get more kills by the time this mission is over and that the loser will have to prefer some task or another. Before you are able to vox Lysandred however a chainsword come screeching out of the left side of your vision as another three human veterans join in the fight against you and each one of these appears to have some kind of bionic implant to increase their fighting abilities.

Gideon: As you fight back to back with Sergeant Ezekyle you too deal with the so-called 'veterans' attacking your squad sergeant through none of them prove any real challenge for an Astartes but judging by the fact that the only astartes you are likely to be fighting will be the Alpha Legion you will be in for a long wait until you fight them due to their legions nature of never revealing themselves unless they have to, so you resign yourself to slaughtering the rebel mortals for now. After delivering a finishing blow to yet another opponent which involved feeding him half the length of your sword down his throat you turn to see Sergeant Ezekyle has stopped and is looking across the room at something which you turn to see is Squad Lysandred charging across the room drawing their blades obviously not wanting you to have all of the glory, which means that if you want to prove your under-strength squad is superior to their full strength squad you will need to kill more then them. Should you decide to set off in search of opponents then you will find some making a fighting withdraw to one of the doors leading out of the room.

Alecius: Like your fellow battle-brothers you set about doing what the emperor created you for, killing. With each swing of your chainsword you fell another opponent too foolish to come and attack you head on or to stupid to nor run away in time which is fine by you as each time a heretic is killed the imperium becomes slightly safer and the grip of madmen and traitors is lessened. As you continue to cut your opponents into pieces with your chainsword you catch a glimpse of Squad Lysandred charging across the room and entering the melee aswell however it appears that while the squad joins your other battle-brothers they all seem to ignore you and the roaring blade in your hand. It seems that while you are unable to forge your own blade your fellow company brothers do not wish to be seen with you or even fight along side you.

Aron: You continue to fight your way along the barricade the enemy as made retrieving your weapons and helmet along the way for if you forget them or lose them then both the tech-marines and your squad sergeant will have your hide for it. Now re-armed with your own weapons you opponents morale seems to faulter as they look at the Astartes before them(you) and start to turn to flee while others give them covering fire as seven of them flee towards one of the doors leading out of the room. As you follow them you may notice that Squad Lysandred are now charging across the room to join you and your battle-brothers in glorius melee combat meaning that there is no more covering fire so try not to lose your helmet again. After several strides you catch up with the fleeing guardsmen and now can set about doing the emperor's holy work and sending them to meet their maker.


Carius: Your boot connects with the chest of the servitors and a resounding crunch echoed around the room as you break what ever bones and rupture what ever organs are left within its mid-section. As you continue to lash out with your head and legs the servitor starts to pull back its electro-flails pulling you closer in the process even as you try to pull it closer to you but this could work to your advantage and give you more forward momentum which you could use to charge forward and tackle the servitor onto its back which would open up other oppotunities to destroy the half-dead machine. After you finish with your opponent(destroy it how you wish) you look up to see that your battle-brothers have already finished their fight and that everyone other than an Angel of the Apocalypse in the room has been killed either through bolt, blade or pure psychic power. You hurry over to meet your battle-brothers as they head towards the next hallway and towards your main objectve, the bridge.

Malachi: As you turn to look at the hanger you can see your battle-brothers either engaged in combat with servitors or finishing off the remaining guardsmen which leaves you watch over your brothers respective fights to observe their swordsmenship which compared to your own is at best average. You find some pride in that through-out Third Company you are considered to be the third best swordsman with Captain Tyrion being the first and Brother-Champion Malek being the second, but then again Brother-Malek is the company champion so that is to be expected. After your brothers finish their fights you make your way over to them before heading towards the door leading to the next hallway and towards your main objective, the bridge.

Tiberius:: After literally tearing the servitor limb from limb and pulverizing it into a bloody mess you look up to see that your battle-brothers are either finishing off their opponents or covering the door that the servirots entered from. Looking around you can see Brother-Malachi stood ready watching each of you finish your respective fights and can see that he is completely unharmed but you would expect no-less from Malachi Thengel as he is the third best-swordsmen of the Company though you do wonder how well you would fair in one-on-one combat against him. Turning your attention from Malachi you see that the rest of the combat squad is starting to gather at the side of the room leading to the next hallway and towards your main objective, the bridge.

Group Two(Midge, Deathbringer, Ramo):  The four of you(including the librarian) make your way from the gunnery room that you were in into another long hallway which once again is completely barren of all life and the only sound you can hear is the rumble of devasting void-batteries firing away and the screeching of tortured metal as parts of the ship start to break off. As you continue to make your way down the hall you come to a T junction and no sig directing you towards the bridge which will prove problematic as both left and right look completely identicical and you do not have the time or numbers needed to check both passageways. The three of you need to decide what you are going to do but perhaps Librarian Taelos could help if you asked?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As Malachi turned back to the rest of the room, he saw that there were no targets to be had. Carius and Tiberius were finishing their fights with the combat servitors, and Librarian Taelos was finishing with the renegades. Malachi noted that Carius, while effective with his dual blades, bore no finesse in his blade work. Even Librarian Taelos wielded his blade as a second thought, relying on his psychic might to destroy the foe. Malachi knew that he held the position of third best with a sword amongst the Third Company, and he was always watching others to see where he might improve his own skills, or to see where he could give a word of advice. Though he felt proud of his reputation, it was a secondary thought. He was always striving to improve, and always knew that there was always someone better, always someone more accomplished. Cleaning his blade he sheathed it once more, its weight settling comfortably onto his back.

Their enemies defeated the combat squad made their way back out into the hallway, once more Malachi took point, his plasmagun raised and ready. The hallway beyond though was devoid of life save them. There was nothing that made this hallway stand out amongst the others, the only sights cold hard metal, the only sounds the distant rumble of the void batteries and the tortured screams of twisting metal and breaking glass. Malachi approached the end of the hallway, to find it dead end, a hallway running to the left and to the right. Scanning both he saw nothing that constituted a target, nor anything that indicated the direction toward their primary objective, the bridge. Malachi cared little which direction they went, his battle lust raging behind his calm exterior, as long as there were enemies of the Emperor to be found at the end. Turning to his Brethren he said, "Well brothers, one way looks as good as another to me. I say we go right. What say you? Brother Librarian what counsel can you provide?"


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Finishing those "Veterans" that had remained in front of him in precise controlled swings of his sword Ezekyle brings up the runes of the Brother's with him each reading optimal. Turning his head to look over the carnage wrought by himself and Gideon. Glancing around at the others Ezekyle is pleased to see them making short work of the weak enemy except for Aron who had lost his helmet along with his weapon. Hearing fewer bolter reports Ezekyle looks over to where Sergeant Lysandred's squad was as they had abandoned their position eager to wet their blades in the enemies blood. The attack bringing a smile to Ezekyle's lips as he thought, *Well they certainly don't want us to take all the glory for ourselves now do they? Maybe I should privately vox Sergeant Lysandred and make a wager with the loser doing something for the winning squad.*

As he was about to open the private vox Ezekyle saw the teeth of a chainsword arcing towards the exposed neck of his armour. Bringing his sword up to parry it another chainsword falls towards his exposed left elbow he pivots on his feet which he turns into a duck as another aims for his neck. Swinging out to attack the traitor's behind the series of blows Ezekyle sees that they all have bionics. Seeing this focuses him as he knows that if they work as a team he could conceivably lose. Backing a pace and holding his sword one handed he brings it up to where he looks just over the pommel in wry sarcasm as he doesn't remove his helmet. Looking over his opponents Ezekyle sees the one one his right has signs of bionics running under his tunic and along the left side of his neck, while the one in the middle has replaced his right arm completely while the one to his left has bionic eyes and a bionic right arm as well.

Launching into attack swiftly closing the distance with the one on his right Ezekyle brings his sword down however the traitor knocks it aside with the back of his chainsword before the one with the bionic eyes lunges for his back. Hearing the man's boots hit the deck Ezekyle turns and swats the chainsword away with a deft block before side stepping right to avoid the one with the bionic right arm lashing out with his own attack. Ezekyle swings out with his power sword ripping through some of the man's flesh on his right arm before being forced to counter attacks by the other two. *Thank the Lion Malachi isn't here to see this. I'd never hear the end of it. Being this put out by traitor guardsmen.* Ezekyle thinks to himself before calming his thoughts and analyzing a stratagem that might work to block the others while he kills one of them. Launching a high attack against the one with the bionic eyes to draw his attention Ezekyle abruptly switches hands striking out at the one with the bionic chest raking his sword through the vest and into the man's bionics before wrenching his sword out and stepping quickly to attack his original target. Sword aimed for his chest Ezekyle roars in anger and defiance hoping to end him quickly before the last has time to react.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon ducked a wild swing before ramming Retribution down the throat of his foe. The blade vanished halfway down his gullet before the man finally collapsed. Gideon swung his sword in a wide arc that slashed across another foe's eyes and the traitor stumbled back, blinded. Gideon put him out of his misery with a bolt shell to the face before turning to see Ezekyle pause. Gideon looked in the direction of his friend's gaze and saw squad Lysandred rise as one and charge with a unified roar of "For the Lion!" Gideon half smiled before his attention switced back to the foe. Ezekyle had been beset by 3 more foes attacked him. Gideon himself was charged by a screaming officer with carapace armour and a power sword. Gideon stepped to one side and shot the man in the head with no apparent effort. The foe still attacked them, no thought given to retreat.

Then squad Lysandred hit. They hit like the hammer blow of a God and the heretics broke. They fled for their lives, screaming in abject fear. Gideon found himself bereft of enemies although the last remaining veteran attacking Ezekyle refused to yield. Gideon slammed a kick into his backplate, sending the traitor stumbling forward. Gideon did not watch him die. Instead he moved off in search of more foes. They were fighting a tactical withdrawal from the engine room and Gideon unslung his bolter. Still running he raised it to his shoulder and put out shot after shot. Every shell hit, every hit was a kill and Gideon exhausted a mag before he finally reached the foe. The empty mag fell into his waiting palm and without pause he threw it. Even through it was not sharp anything is dangerous in the hands of a space marine. It smashed the skull of a foe and Gideon was already there, snatching it from the air. He slung his bolter and hammered an elbow into the side of a traitor's head.

He kicked the man away and drew his bolt pistol, catching a traitor officer's in his other hand. Although he felt unclean wielding the weapon and would spend a long time in penance afterwards he grasped it anyway and pumped shells into the foe. He was a true Angel of Death, every shell finding a target. He spun in a circle, unloading the clips swiftly. He dropped the tainted weapon and holstered his own pistol. He drew his katana and leapt into the foe once more...


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

/OOC Sorry for the delay, can only say crazy week.

There was enemies all around him. Some running screaming around trying to flee, but no matter where they ran there was angels in there way. Some tried to mount a resistance, bayonets on there lasguns trying to stab at the marines. Those few that hit the marines were deflected by there power armour. Then there was those few that was equipped with better assault gear, and the training to take on a marine.

Alecius did not have the honour to fight those hardened enemies, he was among the ordinary veterans, his roaring chainsword attracting much attention. He was the perfect image of a roaring marine assaulting his enemies, the image that the most of the veterans had in there mind, from when they had been told stories and myths about angels of death in there childhood. And now many was experiencing the wrath of there childhood heroes, so only the most dedicated to there tainted course acted unafraid. Some even realised the error of there way, and let them self be killed without resistance, a prayer to the emperor for forgiveness and mercy on there lips.

The roaring chainsword in Alecius hands, ripped into flesh, bone and armour on every swing. Flesh, bone and armour splattering all around, painting the floor and soldiers in red gore all around Alecius. Sword play far from the neat strokes of the rest of the marines, including Lysandreds squad which had joined the fray. Alecius couldn't help himself envy his squad mates, watching them peform masterful swordmanship, dismembering limps and heads from bodies. The bloodspatter kept to a minimum. His own chainsword being more gizzly than even powerfists, there energy field evaporating the blood of there victims and cauterising the wounds they make.

But Alecius found that his chainsword attracted a lot of attention from the enemy, quickly being surrounded. And Alecius also found himself fighting alone, his squad mates fighting there own battles, as they had only charged five men, they had spread out across the enemy line for greatest impact. As Lysandred and his squad charged in, noone charged in close to Alecius, knowing full well the scope of his shame and what his chainsword represented, Alecius was not surprised. As his chainsword tore into another body, and his bolt pistol barked blowing a head of a traitor at close ranger, he came to the realisation of the scope of his desire. Him earning the respect and honor of the whole chapter seemed almost impossible. Realising this Alecius swore to himself that he needed to seek penance from a chaplain for his arrogance, and he dedicated himself to just earn the respect and trust of his current squad. Honor would come when it came.

Alecius renewed his effort, his powerful strokes maiming traitors left and right. But it seemed the fight started to lessen, as more and more of the soldiers started retreat, speaking volumes of there training that they did so fighting. But they had not fought against marines before, Gideon and several others keeping the pressure on the enemies. Alecius did the same, once again arming himself with his two bolt pistols. The pack mentality of the scared soldiers, making it easier to pick them of two at a time, this was what Alecius did best. Being just out of reach of his enemies, with limited room to maneuver on and two boltpistols roaring. His aim so sure, that blasting the heads of two traitors that had sneaked up behind Gideon, with no effort or delay. One with a wicked curved blade and another about to pull a grenade from his belt.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

His boot connected, the mass of internal organs splintering in an oozing mass of seeping fluid which spattered to the floor even as he repeated the vicious strike, a splintering crack of bone,a shard piercing the milky skin, the servitors head snapping backwards as he let fly with a vicious headbutt. They tottered and teetered muscle working against grinding servo blood pooling around their feet as each tried to bring the other closer into their deadly embrace, to gain the upperhand, a foothold from which they could strike the telling blow.

He was moving forwards, muscles trembling even as he leant forward arms and back straining to resist the forward motion to pull away from those dead eyes, from the bloodstained features.

Then he stopped fighting, and charged, pushed forward to lance himself forward, shoulder sending the servitor crashing to the ground, the flail spinning wildly as they sliced a deep groove into the ground, the dead eyes emotionless, reflecting the deathly vision above them.

An astartes astride its prostrate form, two knives held high back arching mouth stretched in a scream of triumph. The knives descending, flashing down like two streaks of lightening, splitting his vision, catapulting down upon him, growing and growing til the metallic gleam tore the picture asunder.

The servitor spasmed under the deathly contortions of its brains final desperate attempts to remain conscious, to remain alive, to fight as it was programmed to do.

He remained astride its writhing corpse a moment longer, a deep exhalation, as his eyelids descended to shroud him in darkness.

They opened to find brother malachi viewing him with considered contempt, his prowess with the blade notable throughout the company, his style a whirlwind of seemless elegance, a dancer amongst the chaos, so different from Carius's own style. He was a true angel, a true swordsman of the apocalypse the kind of warrior that any swordsman loved to watch, every twist of his blade effortless and ruthless.

He had a right to judge.

They formed together, the air thick, congealed with the taint of the librarians power, his face unconcerned even as he strode through the mass of his victims, a litter of blank faces, muscles locked forever more in the first twitch of terror in his wake.

They moved on without comment the librarian before them, falling easily into the loping battle stride of the astartes, limbs carrying them effortlessly down barren hallways.

The split came abruptly without sign or warning the wall before them portraying nothing but a grim finality and they stood lost for a moment as their eyes switched between featureless passages, brother Malachi's eager voice ringing out seeking the librarians input and Carius turned to the towering warrior.


A sharp pain seered across his temples, the low digging of needles into his skull and he closed his eyes fighting the pain as it split his head apart, tore it asunder with gnawing agony.

Then it was gone, a single insistent word gnawing at his mind

"Left"

questions flared in his mind yet the more he doubted the more insistent the word became, nagging, insisting til it burst from his mouth

"Left" he gave a low hiss

"I think we should go left"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ezekyle: You easily skewer(sp?) the veteran infront of you with your power sword and he hangs limply at the end of your sword before sliding off and collapsing to the floor without a sound, however the veteran with the bionic chest remains standing with blood and oil pumping from the wound in his chest but instead of attacking you he darts past and snatchings up his comrades chainsword and sets about attacking you with the two chainswords he now has, releasing an unrelenting barrange of attacks but he is only human meaning you are able to block them easily but you are unable to counter attack just yet. But you are one of the emperors and the Lions Angel of death, a superhuman warrior who does not tire and after a few more blocks you notice that the barrage of attacks from the veteran start to slow in speed and become weaker in strength, however the other two opponents aren't within your field of vision for the moment so you are unable to attack them, best to finish your current opponent then search for the remaining two(finish them off aswell).

Gideon: As you land amoungst the fleeing renegades and set about with your blade but while some turn to fight you the others continue to run shortly before two of Squad Lysandred appear at the door way cutting off the heretics retreat wit brings a slight smile to your lips as they draw their blades and join you in combat dedicated to the glory of the Lion. You and your two brothers hack your way through the heretics rejoining them to piles of severed limbs and pools of blood and after a few more moments you hear the noise of battle quieten down as the remaining rebels are killed, the entrance to the engine rooms is now secure so it would be best to meet up with the rest of the combat squad and discuss your next plan of action.

Alecius: As yor bolt pistols magazines click empty you see that all the renegades lay dead or dying as with the aid of squad Lysandred they are quickly cut down as they try to flee. Now that the battle has been won for the control of this room you have time to reload your pistols and quickly clean some of the flesh out of the gears of your chainsword before meeting with your sergeant and Squad Lysandred to discuss your next course of action. While you make your way over to the sergeant you hear some of the guardsmen around you groan and moan in pain as they slowly bleed to death though whether you decide to put them out of their misery or let them suffer for betraying the Emperor is up to you, however as you make your way to your squad you can hear the clicking of vox-units between members of Squad Lysandred as their helmeted heads focus upon your chainsword, obviously they are talking about you but you are unable to hear what it is. 

Aron: OOC: I would post for the last update and for this one just kill some more renegades and meet up with your sergeant.


Group Two(Midge, Deathbringer, Ramo):  Librarian Taelos looks left then right then back to left again as he listens to Malachi suggest Right while Carius suggests Left. As Carius suggests left he turns his fall attention to the marine with a curious gaze before answering. "We head left." With that Librarian Taelos turns left and starts to job along the corridide with you all in tow. As you make your way down the hallway you are still un-opposed until you come to a set stairs leading up to the next level, it seems you were right in going left but at the top of the stairs there could be an ambush so it would be best to approach with caution. Once you head up the stairs you see that at the other end of yet another stretch of corridor is a heavy bolter emplacement with twenty stormtroopers all aiming their las-guns at the entrance, it appears that this fight will bea hard one as you will get shot while you try to advance but before any of you three can say anything lightning crackles around Taelos's staff as he turns to you all. "Stay behind me and keep firing." With that he steps forward into the firing arc of the gun emplacements and holds out his left hand(having switch his staff to his right) as the renegades open fire. The mass reactive shells of the heavy bolter can easily kill a marine however they seem to explodes harmlessly two feet infront of Taelos, it seems he has created some kind of force barrier to protect you all but the sheer amount of bolter rounds and las-gun shots are tacking their strain on the Librarian as he seems to slow down in step.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Aron Mathis*

Aron stabbed a soldier in the gut with his pistol, shooting twice before moving on, killing a second with a backhand blow. He heard a satisfying crack as he connected. He ran towards Wolf Fang, killing another soldier with a shot to the head on the way. Aron picked up his sword, satisfied that no one would hurt him again. He grabbed his helmet off the ground too, put it on, and readied himself for the onslaught that he knew would come.

Squad Lysander ran out, abandoning their fire for a more… entertaining method of fighting. They hit the side of their enemies with such force that their enemies collapsed from both sides, from both squads.
______________________________________

More and more enemies fell before them. They were an unstoppable tide of gods. What mere mortals could compare to them?

Aron slashed the head off of one last soldier, looking around and seeing their enemies decimated on the ground. He laughed softly. They had not lost a single warrior in the battle. Not for the first time Aron thanked Omnissah for their armor, for its strength, its toughness, its holiness. Aron offered quick prayers to the God Emperor and to Omnissah. He cleaned off Wolf Fang and his pistol while running, laughing at the obscene amount of blood they had shed. He then readied Assassin and returned to sergeant Ezekyle. The squadron continued to the bridge, wary but willing to face whatever would come next.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

As Alecius was crushing the face of a enemy soldier with the butt of one of his empty boltpistols, he looked around and saw they had won this little battle. Neither Squad Lysandred or battlegroup Ezekyle had taken any casulties. A few surviving soldiers was cut down as they did a last desperate attempt to flee.

Alecius made a little prayer to the Primarch, emperor and Omnissiah for his true aim and his weapons. Reloading his boltpistols, he maglocked both of them to his lowerback, so he had free movement to take his chainsword and look it over. It had a tendency to get flesh and blood stuck in the gears and teeth, making for a real possibility for the weapon to fail if it wasn't maintained. Picking out the scraps, Alecius could almost feel the scornful looks and the talking behind his back from Squad Lysandred. The clicking of there microbeads, almost taunting Alecius. But he contained his anger with a force of will that even surprised himself, deciding that his anger would be reserved for his enemies. And if he could get a chance, maybe get a little revenge on a future sparring match against those from squad Lysandred.

Walking over to Sergeant Ezekyle, Alecius kept silent not to betray his fury and waited for orders.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Ezekyle watches as his sword plunges into the traitor's chest parting the armour with no more effort than pushing through a swamp. The man dies as he slumps down still with his sword in his chest before falling backwards and off his bastard sword. Turning to attack the others Ezekyle sees the one with the bionic chest bound forwards ducking low as blood and oil seeps from his wound grabbing his fellow veteran's chainsword and relentlessly attacking. Moving his sword up to block the attacks Ezekyle deflects everyone as another swing from the veteran causes him to block it as well preventing him from unleashing his own attack. Falling back to a defensive style Ezekyle waits for the traitor to tire before launching his own blistering attack. Waiting for the chance Ezekyle notices that he has slowed down fractionally his attacks coming slower and not hitting with the same amount of force. Smiling to himself he abruptly advances into the next swing grabbing the man's left hand in his right and squeezing it shut mangling the hand and chainsword hilt while causing him to scream in pain before bringing his sword down in an over-handed swing with his left into his opponent's head cleaving it in two.

Turning his head sharply to the left as he hears a chainsword's whine Ezekyle brings his power sword up and parries the blow. Seeing the desperation in the veteran's eyes Ezekyle lazily launches into an attack pattern that the man easily blocks at first. Increasing his speed and the strength of the blows Ezekyle switches hands back to his right thrusting straight towards the mans chest. As the man goes to block yet again with his chainsword Ezekyle bends his arm and twists his wrist sending the bionic hand and chainsword falling to the decking before delivering a backhand blow that decapitates him.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

_"Left!" _Carius said in a low his, his voice catching in his throat as though he was in pain, _"I think we should go left." _ 

Malachi, concerned for his squadmate, quickly looked him over, HUD in his helm, providing him pertinent information. It did not appear that Carius was wounded in anyway, yet still his tone and timbre made it sound as if he was. Malachi noticed that Librarian Taelos also noticed, the venerable psyker turning his gaze on the combat squads youngest member, concern etched across his face, his gaze seeking. After what seemed like an age the Taelos broke his gaze from Carius' face, expression flat and passive. If he had learned anything, he kept it silent from the others. With a final glance in Cariu's direction, Taelos made his decision, _"We head left."_ Without another word, he started down the left hallway at an easy jog and the rest of the squad fell into step. 

Malachi couldn't help but wonder what that interchange was all about. He resolved to keep a close eye on his brother, to catalogue everything for use in the future. Young Carius had done nothing to misplace Malachi's trust, but there was a strange air about him. Something that just seemed a bit off. Pushing such thoughts from his mind, as they were unimportant for the moment, Malachi leveled his plasma gun and turned his thoughts back to the mission at hand. 

As they came to the end of the hallway, the group found themselves at the bottom of a set of stairs that lead upwards, verifying Carius' choice as the correct one. Though how had he known? There was nothing that identified this as the appropriate direction. Malachi cautioned himself, he was reading too much into the Librarians poignant gaze. Afterall there had only been two choices to begin with, each of them as good as the other in his eyes. The slowly mounted the stairwell,_ "Caution brothers,"_ Malachi said, _"If I was to set an ambush, at the top of the stairs, behind the blind corner would be where I set my trap. Let us not be caught unawares." _ Slowly rounding the top of the stairs the squad's caution was well placed. Peeking around the blind corner, through an open door way, they could see that at the end of the hall was a heavily fortified emplacement complete with heavy bolter. A score of elite Storm Troopers, their uniforms well kept save for the marks and symbols carved to the dark gods upon them, stood with arms ready. 

Before Malachi or the others could do anything, Taelos stepped out through the doorway into the path of fire, a smile on his face as he said, _"Stay behind me and keep firing."_ As he came into view of the enemy guns their report echoed through the halls, the deep thump of the heavy reactive shells of the heavy bolter joined by the searing buzz of las-fire. Malachi was stunned as the temperature around them dropped and watched in horror as enemy rounds tore after Taelos. He fears were misplaced however, horror turning to glee as he watched the enemies fire power die and fizzle against a shield of force held by the librarian's will. 

Jumping out into position behind the formidable pysker, Malachi began to fire with his plasmagun. He watched as the searing rounds tore through the protective barriers that had been erected and burned their way through one of the Storm Troopers crouched behind it. Yanking a frag grenade from his belt, Malachi launched the explosive down the hallway with all his might, the oblong projectile falling just in front of the ferro-crete barrier. The explosion rocked the hall, his visor reacting to the light dimmed, and as it came back up he began to fire once again, surveying the destruction before him, looking for an openeing in the barrier that may have been created by the blast.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The pain had dulled but now the fear came, the stern gaze of his comrades eyes fixed upon him. The voice, it had insisted, it was not his conscience it was something beyond, a power beyond his control.


His breath caught in his throat, it must be a taint, some touch of chaos, something in this hateful place must have corrupted his soul. The icy gaze of the librarian fixed upon him and he met the gaze, let the librarian drink him in, inspect him. Surely if he was tainted the librarian would see it, those eyes could see into his very soul, pierce the veiled darkness that surely must shroud him.

Then the gaze broke the librarians voice a low rumble of thunder

"We head left"

What did it mean?

He opened his mouth to call out, to ask the librarian for comfort yet the librarian was already trotting away and he pushed onwards with a tiny snarl legs pumping to carry him amongst them.

His mind reeled yet he forced it away, battle mantras flowing under his breath in a low his, he reaffirmed his loyalty to the Lion, to the god emperor, snarled his hatred of the spawn of four dark gods. The pounding of his heart echoed the rhythm of their feet as they trotted forth, drumming the words deeper and deeper into his mind.

The fear began to fade, burned away by the flame of his conviction and he followed the others, even as the librarian put out a hand well placed words of warning allowing them to halt, sighting an ambush at the end of the corridor.

The librarians grim featured became briefly amused, stepping, bullets and bolts of light whipped towards him, the rattling chatter of a heavy bolter biting over the sudden screams of surprise and snarls of irritation.

The bolts seered away absorbed two feet from the librarian, rounds exploding then falling to the floor and rolling away unharmed and Carius let out a low gasp of shock, a god amongst gods, a fortress, impregnable, impervius, he could do this task alone.

Yet even as he strode forward the grim smile became a grimace, the exertion takings its tole, his step seeming to falter and Carius, drew forth his pistol, deigning to leave the multimelta clamped to his leg, lest the blast sapped the librarians remaining strength.

He capped off a round quickly, emptying the clip with hurried blasts, uncaringly, hoping to put a few heads down, he ejected the magazine with a flourish simultaneously reaching for his belt snapping a frag grenade, he made to call out to his brothers. Yet even as he did so brother malachi sent a grenade spiralling through the air and he followed suit, thumbing the activation rune and tossing it high so it soared towards the emplacements, every ounce of his motion exerted into throwing it over the barriers.

The flash of Malachi's grenade distorted his vision momentarily and he lost his grenade for a moment, yet he wasted no time a second magazine slipped in easily and now he slowed his shots heart racing as he waited for the tell tale flash of his grenade.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius looked at Carius as he spoke, telling them to go left. Something seemed off about his voice and Tiberius caught the Librarian staring at Carius as well before he agreed, most curiously. Tiberius was no fool, Carius hadn't just guessed the way, its almost as if he had the power of the librarian for a second. That could mean anything, it could mean that something or someone was guiding Carius and the rest of them to the bridge, or it could mean something much worse.

It could be a taint, Carius could be on the path to damnation. As the group headed off Tiberius took his place at the rear of the group, eyes fixed on Carius. When before he had watched him to see if he was worthy of the squad he now watched with suspicion. *"I do not like this brother, something is wrong here and with our new brother."* He spoke to Malachi, via private vox so the others could not hear him. He would report his suspicions to Sergeant Ezekyle when the squad regrouped, though he had no doubt that either the librarian or Carius would play them down.

The group stopped at a corner, a blind spot. The librarian told them of an ambush at the end of the corridor, telling them to follow him and open fire on the traitors. He stepped without fear into the corridor, the Librarian holding his staff aloft.

Rounds whipped towards him, and so did the tell tell sound of a heavy bolter. However the rounds exploded in front of him, a good two feet away as if they had hit some invisible barrier. The others stepped behind the shield as did Tiberius, each readying their long range weapon.

The heavy bolter gunner was killed by the Librarian, a blast from the warp ending his life. Tiberius knew of the Librarians power, so was not as awed as his brothers would be. He aimed down his sight, losinig off three round bursts towards the enemy, forcing them into cover. Malachi and Carius threw frag grenades down the corridor, and Tiberius waited for the explosions to force the enemy out before he would cut them down with his bolter fire.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon landed among the renegades feet first, literally. His boots more or less punched right through a cultist's chest and erupted from the other side. He landed well and kicked the corpse from his feet. His blade slashed in a scything arc, killing some and wounding many. The cultists continued to run as he and his brothers wreaked bloody havoc. Then several began to turn and the flood of fleeing traitors became a trickle as more and more turned to face the Astartes. That was, until the 2 members of squad Lysandred appeared in the door behind them.

Their disciplined bolter fire cut down the renegades in swathes. Gideon dropped to one knee and unslung his own bolter, opening fire. He flung accuracy to the wind and put the weapon on full auto. His bolts slammed into the press of bodies and every one of them yielded a scream when they detonated. He, and the members of squad Lysandred drew their blades as one and hacked into the swarm. Gideon hacked his way to his brothers until the three of them stood back to back in the centre of the renegades.

The cultists broke once more and ran and as they did Gideon heard the sounds of battle fade, evidently they had taken the engine room entrances. He sheathed his sword and drew his bolter, slamming a new clip home before slinging it and doing the same with his bolt pistol. He joined Ezekyle and the other squad members and listened as they spoke, making no contribution of his own as of yet...


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Group One(Ezekle, Gideon, Alecius, Aron):  As the remaining stormtroops and veterans within the immediate vicinity are quickly finished off with the combined efforts of Sqyad Ezekyle's combat squad and all of Squad Lysandred you gather together with Sergeant Lysandred and his squad to discuss the next move. "Currently we have too targets the plasma-reactors and warp drive which both need to be disabled to stop the ship from entering the warp and us with it, from what I can guess is that the other squads are on the way to their objectives and are progressing with speed meaning it is up to us to achieve our tasks as quickly as possible. Sergeant Ezekyle, I shall leave Brother Khiron and Brother Nathaniel with you as it appears you are missing several members of your squad." 

Two of the astartes stood with Sergeant Lysandred step forward and salute you before switching their vox channels to your squads. "Me and the rest of my squad shall head towards the plasma-reactors leaving you to head for the warp drives. May i suggest you hurry sergeant as I would prefer not to go for another trip through the warp so soon after leaving it." With that the sergeant nods to you and your group before sprinting off down one of the passage-ways leading out of the room leaving you and the rest of your squad to head towards the warp drives. Leaving the room you were previous in you head down another of the halls towards where the warp drives are located after having received tactical information from Brother Khiron which is now displayed on your helmets H.U.D directing you towards your destination and strangely you encounter no resistance but that is likely to change when you get to your objective. (For now you have time to talk amoung yourselves, check your weapons and ammunition along with trying to contact the others of your squad to check on their progress.)



Group Two(Carius, Malachi, Tiberius): With the combined explosions of two frag grenades detonating infront of and behind it the barrier is torn to pieces and those manning its defensives are either thrown through the air or torn to pieces by searing fragments of sharpnel and with this the hailstorm of bullets from the heavy bolter emplacement ceases allowing Librarian Taelos to drop his force-barrier and regain his strength but he pushes himself onwards and in a fluid motion draws his bolt pistol and marches forward sending the mass-reactive shells into the bodies of the fall to make sure that they are dead and will not be getting up and by the time you reach the end of the corridor the traitors are no longer drawing breath. "We should make haste towards the bridge my brothers but we should be wary. I sense something is waiting for us when we reach the bridge that has kept its presence masked during out original entry." With no further explination the librarian sets off ahead of you through the ruined remains of the door that was behind the barricade and up another flight of stairs. 

As you make your way towards the bridge you encounter less and less resistance to the point where you only have to deal with the odd one or two servitors programmed to deal with any trespassers within the vicinity but after several minutes and answering a vox from your sergeant(when he sends it) you arrive are a heavy set of large doors easily capable of withstanding several shots from an astartes plasma-gun or missile launcher and while the doors are locked you remember that you brought melta-bombs with you which unlike Carius's multi-melta they won't destroy everything with a certain area, only focusing on the locationed they have been placed. After setting up two of your melta-bombs you and the others move behind cover while the melta-bombs detonate and turn most of the door to molten metal, quickly moving from cover you hope to press the advantages of surprise and slam through the remains of the door and onto the large bridge. 

Within their alcoves the servitor crew continue with their duty unaffected by your entrance by those of the crew that are human scatter from you but before you open fire a shot rings out and denonates against the chestplate of Librarian Taelos forcing him back and leaving a crator in his midnight blue armour, you quickly notice that the sound of the shot came from a bolter and looking to the other end of the bridge you see the huge power-armoured forms of four astartes covered in symbols of serpents and in the colors of deep green and blue and you realise that you have found some worthy opponents...Traitor Astartes...Alpha Legion. (Reactions to the alpha legion are required and then you may begin your fire fight but not killing them. Remember your opponents are Astartes.)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Turning around to look for any remaining enemies Ezekyle is a bit surprised to see his men already standing around him and the men of sergeant Lysandred around him. Nodding at Gideon for having his back before stepping forward and saluting Sergeant Lysandred as he says, *"Currently we have too targets the plasma-reactors and warp drive which both need to be disabled to stop the ship from entering the warp and us with it, from what I can guess is that the other squads are on the way to their objectives and are progressing with speed meaning it is up to us to achieve our tasks as quickly as possible. Sergeant Ezekyle, I shall leave Brother Khiron and Brother Nathaniel with you as it appears you are missing several members of your squad."* looking at them Ezekyle looks over them in his HUD. 

*"Me and the rest of my squad shall head towards the plasma-reactors leaving you to head for the warp drives. May i suggest you hurry sergeant as I would prefer not to go for another trip through the warp so soon after leaving it." * chortling at his small joke Ezekyle responds, _"Well that would certainly put a hamper on the rest of the company now wouldn't it? Same would go for the real-space engines as well."_ Saluting once more as they leave Ezekyle turns to those with him and orders, _"Full run to those warp engines to disable them before linking up with Squad Lysandred to give him back brothers Khiron and Nathaniel and meeting Librarian Taelos. Move out!"_ 

Putting his words into action Ezekyle tears out of the room into the hallways beyond. Opening another vox channel he sends it to his other Brothers, _"Brother Tiberius, Librarian Taelos report. How close are you to taking the bridge brothers?"_ closing that link once he had heard the report Ezekyle checks his bolter and replaces the magazine and checking everyone's status ins his HUD. _"Aron try and keep your weapons in your hands as that is where they are the most useful not on the floor. Alecius decent work with your chainsword though had they been traitor Astartes I doubt you would have had such an easy time taking them out. Gideon as usual no complaints from me on your efforts or skills."_

Passing through more of the hallways that are eerily deserted Ezekyle to himself that this is most likely a trap. Nearing it he orders everyone to speed up in order to barrel through whatever they come against at the objective.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Malachi's visor and sound receptors dampened and darkened so that he could see the explosion wrought by his and Carius' grenades. He smiled as the detonation ruined the protective barrier behind which the traitorous scum had taken up position, his smile widening behind his helm as the explosion caused the heavy bolter and all of the ammunition stores for it to explode as well. Superheated shrapnel and explosive charges ripped through the guardsmen, tossing their bodies around like rag dolls in a storm. There was no shelter or respite for them, no where to run to save their lives. Malachi felt the temperature in the room increase and looking over he saw that Librarian Taelos had dropped his protective force field. There was nothing left to protect them from. 

Taelos strode forward, the moans of the wounded and dying surrounding him, as he slowly put a single bolt from his pistol into each of the surviving enemy, ensuring that they did not rise again to trouble them further. Malachi jogged forward with the others as the Librarian finished his grizzly work, just in time to listen to the last of the traitors draw their last feeble breath before its eyes went cloudy and death took him. _"We should make haste towards the bridge my brothers but we should be wary. I sense something is waiting for us when we reach the bridge that has kept its presence masked during out original entry,"_ Taelos said, his words causing an involuntary chill to run up and down Malachi's spine. He cared not to think what sort of surprises could be in store for them on this chaos tainted ship. He loosened his sword in its sheath as he ran down the hallway in the Librarian's wake. 

Their progress to the bridge was mostly unhampered, though Malachi cursed as he put the last of his plasma gun rounds into a heavy bolter servitor that they had encountered in the hallway. He was popping the spent power core out of the weapon, reminding himself that next time he should bring more rounds for his weapon when the vox flared to life, and Sgt. Ezekyle's voice rang out in his ears,_"Brother Tiberius, Librarian Taelos report. How close are you to taking the bridge brothers?"_

Not waiting for the other's to answer Malachi supplied the information his friend and Sergeant required, _"We are almost to the bridge Ezekyle. There has been heavy resistance, that seems to have tapered off as we near our objective. Librarian Taelos senses something that has put him on edge so I anticipate the enemy is congregating for a coordinated defense of the bridge. I will vox you when we hold the helm of this cursed ship."_ As they rounded a bend in the hallway they came up to a heavily reinforced door and a nod from Librarian Taelos told Malachi that this was the entrance to the bridge. _"Ezekyle we have arrived at the bridge and are about to make entry. Status report will be soon."_ With that Malachi cut the connection and surveyed the door in front of him. He found that it was reinforced to the point that neither plasma or astartes missile weaponry would be sufficient to break through the door, and was glad that his combat squad had thought to equip themselves with melta-bombs as they would direct the blast inward. Drawing his sword, he watched as Tiberius and Carius set and detonated the charges and as soon as there was a hole large enough for him to get through he ran through the burning slag into the bridge, weapon held shoulder high and ready. 

Servitors lined the outer edges of the bridge, quietly humming and beeping away as they carried out their assigned tasks, but the human crew were scattering to the far corners of the room, wisely getting themselves out of the way of the charging Astartes that now rushed into the bridge. Before his gaze could reach the other side of the bridge he heard the unmistakeable report of a bolter, and threw himself to the side in a rolling lunge, sword brought up and ready as he ended the roll. His attention was drawn to the sound of the impact and found Librarian Taelos forced backwards and onto his knees, a smoking crater in his midnight blue power armor, fortunately it appeared that the shot had failed to wound the Librarian. Snapping his gaze in the direction that the shot must have come from, Malachi felt his lips part in a wordless snarl of rage as his eyes locked onto four hulking figures emerging from the shadowy section of the bridge. Their blue and green power armor covered with symbols of serpents, the traitorous marines of the Alpha Legion had finally shown their faces. His snarl mixed with a cry of joy as he rushed forward sword held ready, relishing the fact that he may have found an opponent worthy of his blade.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

As Sergeant Ezekyle tore out of the room at a full run, Alecius went right after him. Rechecking all his weapons, Alecius made sure all his weapons was loaded with a full clip ready for any problems they might encounter.
Deciding to keep his Bolter drawn, ready to give Ezekyle ranged support.

Alecius was surprised that the sergeant had enough presence of mind to give his input on everyones combat performance, Alecius had only been aware of where everybody had been in relation to each other, and if people had been enganged in shoot outs or melee. But he had not been aware enough to form a opinion on the others performance.
Alecius acknowledged the sergeants advice, not pointing out the challenge of becoming a great swordsman, when it was only mindless training servitors that he seemed to be able to train against.

A thought he quickly banished to the back of his mind, letting his thoughts return to the task at hand.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius watched as the grenades thrown by his comrades did their jobs, leaving nothing but gore and guts to be cleaned. He remained impassive, as the librarian strode forward, the shield that had protected them from the deadly heavy bolter now down thanks to the efforts of his brothers.

Tiberius walked forward with the Librarian as started to execute the few wounded that were left alive, watching as each died. He turned as his brothers jogged over, ready and waiting for the Librarian to give the order to move out. "We should make haste towards the bridge my brothers but we should be wary. I sense something is waiting for us when we reach the bridge that has kept its presence masked during out original entry." 

Tiberius just nodded at this, there were few possibilities of what could have masked its presence from the Librarian, must be either a sorcerer or a daemon, he thought to himself. His thoughts were interrupted as Ezekyle's voice came through his helmet, asking for a status report. Before he could even open his mouth Malachi spoke, though Tiberius opened a private channel between him and the sergeant.* "What Malachi says is true brother. However I have some concerns to talk with you about when we regroup."* 

He moved forward as the group started to move towards the bridge again. He retook his place at the rear of the group, watching his brothers closely. *"Brother Carius, looks like your going to get the glory you seek soon enough when we take that bridge."* He said, no offence or insult intended towards his battle brother, or at least for now.

They reached the bridge easily enough, and Tiberius and Carius placed charges on the door. The doors were blown in easily enough, the Librarian leading them in. Servitors littered the bridge, looking at the consoles, not paying attention at the sudden intrusion. The human occupants however took one look at the astartes and tried to move as far away from them as possible. Tiberius laughed at them as he raised his bolter, though he didn't fire. He heard a bolter shot, the unmistakable sound, and the Librarian rocked back, his armour damaged slightly but nothing serious.

Four chaos astartes moved out of the shadow, and with a roar both sides of marines opened fire, Malachi running forward. Tiberius looked at his damned opponent, it was good to be fighting something that would give him a challenge rather than the pathetic serfs and crewmen that they had fought on their way through to the bridge. Tiberius fired on his opponent, but moved forward slowly, cautiously. He would get close sooner or later, and his fist would rain destruction. However he was well versed with a bolter and was content to use that on the marine for now.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

A blinding flash and a great roar of explosives left only the whimpers and moans of the dying punctuated by the ringing footsteps of the astartes as they strode down the corridor, behemoths amongst the smouldering wreckage and writhing forms.

Where he found survivors whimpering and wounded he sent them to their gods with a crack of his bolt pistol, the round still their cries with callous distaste. The crack of the librarians pistol echoed amongst his and his gaze met their with the heavy burden of knowledge, stressing the import of haste, of dangers to come, yet even as they drew breath to ask for more, he left them, dangling upon the mystery in the wake of his purposeful stride.

A second voice buzzed in his ear, the squad sergeant's voice, determined yet was there wistful quality, did he wish he strode with them

"Brother Tiberius, Librarian Taelos report. How close are you to taking the bridge brothers?"

It was Malachi that answered though the sergeant did not call him and Carius's head tilted eyes fixing upon the blademaster. 

Interesting, was it a sense of heirachy even amongst the veterans, or were they so intune they were more a single entity than a collective. Perhaps Malachi truly loved the ringing tones of his voice as much as he seemed too.

Tiberius did not deign to respond yet addressed him even as he passed him, taking place within the middle of the group

"Brother Carius, looks like your going to get the glory you seek soon enough when we take that bridge."

The words flooded through his own helm, neutral, yet it gnawed at him, his brothers emptiness, the sour inflict in his words setting his back teeth on edge, his hackles rising, a lion awoken from its slumber by the prick of a thorn.


His first response was to lash out to retort angrily, to rise to any bate to allow his choler to seep from his mouth with a slash of his tongue yet he bit it back.

Eyes slid shut as he controled the emotion his words as neutral as his brothers

"Glory without honor is no glory at all, whilst glory without the friendship and respect of those you share it with is a hollow chalice. I have earned neither, for to believe you know a warrior so soon after meeting him is a naivety i would not dishonour you with brother tiberius."

Resistance faded away to random servitors almost as if the ship had surrendered before their onslaught, regrouping for a single final push. They hit a wall, in a door of reinforced steel and melta bombs were soon taken, his hands worked patterns he had never used but seemlessly remembered, alongside Tiberius, blades came to hand as they readied themselves.

The librarian was the first through the smoking wreckage, glimpses of servitors, motionless and impassive, human crew fleeing punctuated by the loud crack of a bolter and his eyes widened as he saw the deep crater within the suit of midnight blue, back to figures, hulking monstrosities, abominations.... traitors.

Excitement, met fear and he swallowed it, even as the librarians stumbled and he heard Malachi let out a little cry of joyous excitement, blade coming up even as Tiberius let fly with the bolter.

His pistol slid to his hip, the second blade, slender as it glittered in the light, as 4 met 4 eyes locking and fixing upon a mass of green and blues, vivid hues that seemed to startle him fixating and transfixing him even as he began to tear forth. A bolter shot whipped over his shoulder and he dropped to the floor sliding forward, a rasp of metal sending a sheet of sparks in his wake even as he carreened across the ground, closing the distance he began to rise, a lions roar busting from his lips.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Aron try and keep your weapons in your hands as that is where they are the most useful not on the floor. Alecius decent work with your chainsword though had they been traitor Astartes I doubt you would have had such an easy time taking them out. Gideon as usual no complaints from me on your efforts or skills." Ezekyle said as they ran towards the warp drives. Gideon nodded, his face impassive behind his visor. His armoured boots pounded along the ship's corridors with his squad around him.

While he ran he dropped the empty clip in his boltgun into his open palm and slammed another home. He slung the bolter and unholstered his pistol beofre doing the same with it. Then he unsheathed his sword and flicked the blood off its blade. Exekyle ordered them to speed up and so Gideon did so, realising that his sergeant expected a trap and silently agreeing with him. The ship was too quiet after the earlier chaos. And so he sprinted with sword in one hand and pistol in the other. Woe betide any who got in his way


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Group One(Ezekle, Gideon, Alecius, Aron):  After setting off towards the warp drives with two temperory new members of the combat squad you hear your vox unit click as Brother-Librarian Taelos turns into your com-link and in the background you can hear shouts of "For the Emperor!" "For the Lion!" along with the unmistakable sound of bolter rounds hitting ceramite armour. "Brother Sergeant Ezekyle we have arrived at the bridge and..." The librarians voice is interupted by the sound of a bolt pistol firing before the librarian continues. "...encountered four traitor marines of the Alpha Legion, so be advised for all we know there could be more of the traitors onboard. Please vox the other sergeants and let them know while we deal with this." The librarian then cuts the vox link as he decides to focus purely on the battle he is currently having with the Chaos marines onboard. After hearing the message from the Librarian both Brother Khiron and Nathaniel sweep their bolters around behind them as they check for enemies knowing that the Alpha Legion will make use of any tactic they can to defeat their opponents, you will need to vox all the other sergeants onboard of the ship and let them know what is happening onboard of the bridge while continueing on towards your objective. As you inform the other sergeants you and your combat squad come around the corner of one of the hallways and stop dead in your tracks as at the other end of the fifty metre hallway are a set of large doors covered with the symbol of the mechanicnum and stood infront of them are not only tech-guard but around two dozen of the mechanicums Skittari(that spelt right?) which now bar your way. It seems the Alpha legion arent going to be the only elite forces onboard this ship to deal with and now it seems that with the Skittari here you have an opponent to truely test what you are made of.

Group Two(Carius, Malachi, Tiberius): As one the four Alpha Legion Astartes bellow "For the Emperor!" as they split from their tightly bunched group to moving about the bridge of the ship unleashing volleys of bolter rounds at you and your battle-brothers but they seem to be mainly concentrating their fire on Librarian Taelos who has now recovered himself and replaced his force-staff with his bolt pistol and has now taken up cover behind one of the contron panels being operated by servitors. While the Alpha legion continue to move about the room pinning down Librarian Taelos they occasionally turn their fire onto each of you to keep you surpressed and keep Brother Malachi as far away from them as possible seeing that he has his relic blade drawn inside of his bolter, and as you fire back trying to pin down the traitor marines you start to notice that they are now moving about the bridge getting ready to engage you in combat.

Carius: As the bolter rounds fly around and passed you some score glancing hits chipping away parts of cermite from your chestplate, greeves and pauldrons as you close in on your opponent who'se helmet is in the style of a snarling dragon head and whose bolter seems to be one of the older marks used back into the Great Crusade. Shouting out a praise to the God-Emperor your opponent fires several more rounds in your direction before dropping his bolter and drawing a serrated combat knife which he holds left handed and in a reserve grip while in his right hand be draws his chainsword from across his back and jumps forward to meet you as the teeth on the saw-toothed blade roar into life as the weapon comes arcing towards your left arm.

Malachi: Your opponent is currently sending bolter rounds in Librarian Taelos's direction before turnings his attention towards you and expending the rest of the clip by pumping shot after shot directly at your chestplate but luckily for you they hit your armour at the sides and rebound off to the sides slamming and detonating against sevitors and human crew alike before he too drops his bolter and draws a wicked looking curved blade which glows green from a power field build into its hilt. Interesting that he has a power weapon but potentially deadly for you if you misjudge your opponents fighting ability and knowing the Alpha Legion from chapter records and stories you have heard about them they do not fight in the way other marines would expect so you must be on your guard. Stepping forward the Traitor finally decides to speak as he takes his blade in a two-handed grip and aims a slash for your throat. "Your helmet will make a nice trophy for my belt traitor to the Emperor. But please try to make this last as I take trophies from those I find worthy."

Tiberius: The traitor that you are currently firing at has now turned his attention fully to you as bolter rounds ping off of his MK IV power armour and into the walls and members of the crew but as he turns to face you, you see that his weapon isnt like his comrades but is infact some form of stormbolter which bears the insignia of the Blood Angles which must mean he looted it from a corpse of a Blood Angel, it would be a kindness to retrieve such as weapon, have it purifided and return it to the great chapter of the Blood Angels. Now that the traitor has turned his attention to you it becomes a firefight between the two of you as you dive for cover as the higher rate of bolter rounds are sent in your direction from the weapon usually reserved for higher ups in the ranks such as Veteran sergeants, Captains and members of the first company which while bolter rounds do not do much damage to power armour unless they hit directly like what happened to Taelos the higher output of the weapon would surely find its mark eventually however due to its higher rate of fire it means your opponnt will go through ammo quicker so all you have to do is keep him busy until he needs to reload then you can attack him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Bolter rounds slashed through the air around him, rebouding off his greaves and pauldrons to explode elsewhere, his armour suddenly pockmarked yet still intact.

Impact after impact rocked him, yet he was a tidal wave pouring forward, instinctive imperceptible shifts of his balance holding him steady even as he surged forward, eyes fixated upon the legionnaire with the helm of a long snouted dragon, flames rippling within nostrils of emerald scale.

The clip ran dry and the legionnaire cast the bolter away, an ancient chainsword and combat knife drawn with an elaborate flick of his wrist and he leapt forward to meet the onrushing lion with a cry that almost halted his progress

"For the emperor"

Bastard heathen, to mouth his name from that treacherous tongue and the cry was swallowed by a roar of righteous rage

"Treacherous cur, in the name of the lion I will cut out your tongue for your blasphemy"

The chainsword arced down towards his left arm and he raised it even as he ducked low hunching to avoid the blow by mere milimeters allowing his momentum to barrel into the alpha legionnare, should cracking against his breastplate with a thunderous crunch. They toppled to the floor a mass of flailing limbs Carius's weight pulling him on top of the marine and he drove his knife down towards the eye slits of the dragon helm, only to find his driving blow stopped by the chainblade and they strained unwavering as each placed his full weight against the other.

Features contorting as the blades scraped yet Carius felt the impenetrable strength of the ancient his muscles beginning to waver, the elder pressing his advantage with a gleeful snarl. A leg came free and suddenly he was spinning back through the air, slamming against the ground the air bursting from his lung.

He regained his poise within seconds upon his feet once more to find the alpha legionnaire blades raised even as they met once more, blade clattering upon blade as Carius closed the difference with a ferocious flurry of strikes that had the alpha legionnaire reeling backwards, parry after parry seamless stroke after seamless stroke rebuffing his frantic attempts to rend flesh.

The slightest overstep and he was reeling back as a sweeping riposte forced him to duck and he rolled past his opponent to avoid the follow up, distance restored between them, they held momentarily.

The young marine eager, the dragon face imperceptible thought the flames within the open maw seered brightly with excitement, rippling and swirling, seeming to leap towards him. 

Now the marine pressed his advantage denying him space and time to recover yet Carius's reactions were fluid stepping back and unleashing a fierce kick that sent the alpha legionnaire sprawling, a low snarl cutting the air even as he rose. They stood meters apart held, circling, predators wary and uncertain, blades of bare steel glittering before them, then the wariness broke and they charged again. Carius was ready even as the gap closed,inches before the collsion he fell to one knee, blades outstretched like a stake, aimed for his opponents heart.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The traitors moved around the bridge, as did the Angels, the traitors continuing to pump shells into the Librarian whilst Tiberius and his brothers put round after round straight back at them. Tiberius snarled as he did so, the damned traitors were a stain on humanitys record, one that needed to be purged clean. His brothers Malachi and Carius tried to get close and succeeded in doing so, the traitors suddenly splitting up and opening fire or charging at him and his brothers.

Tiberius and a traitor started to exchange fire, and Tiberius was forced to dive behind the command throne as his opponents rounds had come at him much quicker. He peered around the throne to see the unholy marine wielding a stormbolter, far more powerful than his own bolter. It angered him as he looked it over and saw the unmistakable marks of the Blood Angel chapter, obviously this weapon belonged to them before it was taken.

Tiberius swore that he would see that weapon returned back to its chapter, purified and ready to do the Emperor's work once more. The only hope he had was to wait until his opponent ran out of ammo and was forced to reload, he would have seconds to rush him from his cover and put him out of action permanently. He leapt from cover and dived behind a console, to ensure that the traitor continued to fire at him.

Luckily for him, the Lion smiled on him, and the traitor followed his movements and started to shread the console under the sheer weight of fire that his gun gave him. Tiberius readied himself, hand sliding his combat sword out of its sheath whilst his bolter was maglocked to his leg. He activated his fist, letting the lightning crackle over it as he prepared to charge.

His opponents gun clicked, the symbol that it was out of ammo, and Tiberius could hear it even as he surged out of cover bellowing "For the Lion!" As he ran towards the marine. Even as he stepped out of cover the marine's empty mag was ejected from the weapon, falling to the floor rapidly. Before he had covered half the distance, a new one was being brought into the gun. When he got three quarters of the way there, the marine realized that it would be settled in hand to hand fighting, and dropped his bolter, readying himself for Tiberius's charge.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Malachi was barely aware of what was going on in the rest of the room such was his rage at the traitor Astartes. The hulking form of the Alpha Legion warrior continued to fire his boltgun at Librarian Taelos, the mass-reactive shells blowing the controls panels and bulk heads behind which the Librarin took cover to bits. For a brief second Malachi thought that his chosen opponent had not noticed him, so focused he was on the Librarian, but almost as the thought flitted across his mind the traitor turned in his direction and began to fire rapid shots at him from the hip. successfully dodging to the side Malachi avoided two rounds, but grunted in pain as several more pinged off the sides of his chest plate, leaving deep runnels in the ceramite before hitting servitors and control panels beside him. 

Malachi closed the distance between them quickly, his relic blade held ready for a strike, a smile splitting his lips as he brought the blade down in a diagonal slash, aimed to take the traitors head from his body, only to feel the impact of steel on steel as the Corrupted marine brought his own blade up to block in a lighting fast move. The curved blade the traitor bore pulsed with a sickly green glow and Malachi followed the blade the line of the blade down to the hilt where he saw a small power core powering the blade. Malachi pushed into the marine forcing him back, quickly blocking the slash his opponent sent straight at his throat. He could tell that the marine bore some skill, and that his fients and blocks and timid attacks were feeling out Malachi's own skill. As they stood there, blades locked, the traitor finally spoke_," Your helmet will make a nice trophy for my belt traitor to the Emperor. But please try to make this last as I only take trophies from those I find worthy."_

_"Traitor indeed!"_ Malachi responded indignantly_," It is you and your brethern that have fallen from the Emperor's light."_

Malachi launched a series of hurried strokes at the traitor, feigning imbalance and haste to draw his opponent off guard_,"and though it may be worthy, my head is not one you will claim today."_


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Running along the corridors Ezekyle hears the report from Malachi and not Tiberius made him start for a second before Tibirius came over a private link and said that they had things to discuss when regouped. Simply sending an acknoledge chime trhough the vox Ezekyle blink clicks the transmission runes away focusing on the hallways they are speeding through that remain empty for now. Seconds passed before Libaraian Taelos had opened a vox link to him updating him even more when he heard shouts crying their alleigance to the Emperor and Lion, *"Brother Sergeant Ezekyle we have arrived at the bridge and..." * Librarian Taelos' voice is interupted by the sound of a bolt pistol firing before he continues. *"...encountered four traitor marines of the Alpha Legion, so be advised for all we know there could be more of the traitors onboard. Please vox the other sergeants and let them know while we deal with this." *

_"Agreed Librarian it will be done."_ closing that link Ezekyle opens up a tactical channel to all other Sergeants onboard, _"Carefull Brother-Sergeants there are Alpha Legion traitors here my squad has engaged some on the bridge."_ he finishes as Brothers Khiron and Nathaniel turn around and point ther bolters down the hallway. Completing that Ezekyle rounds a corner followed by those with him and stops dead in his tracks. Looking ahead he sees large souble doors emblazoned with the Mechanichum symbol before moving down to the enemies before them Ezekyle sees the tech-guard as well as several groups of Skitarii. Quickly taking the situation in Ezekyle orders, _"Gideon, Aron and Khiron open fire! Alecius, Nathaniel throw a frag down the hallway then engage with bolter fire when you hear the click of empty charge!"_ before pulling his second grenade out and throwing it and targetting an enemy with his bolter as they charged as well.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Alecius couldn't believe his eyes, the mechanicus own soldiers had joined the betrayal, a sneer escaping Alecius lips. Quickly responding to the orders Sergeant Ezekyle issued. Alecius made a underhand throw, the grenade quickly rolling towards the group of red dressed traitors, as bolters started to bark, and the return fire from the Skitarii started to find there targets. As soon as the grenade had left his hand, Alecius started to add his fire power to the rest of the squads. Watching his bolter shells impact in the chests of the enemy soldiers, soon after the loud cracks of the frag grenades sounded as they exploded. Dust, smoke, torn red ropes flying all around, obscuring the sights to the enemy. Alecius kept firing, the tightly packed formation of the enemy, making it almost impossible to miss.

What felt like a minute, but had only been a handful or two of seconds, Alecius felt the click of the bolter as the magazine was emptied and the slide locked in place ready for a new magazine. A fraction later, he started charging down the long corridor towards the enemies, after the sergeant. By reflex his bolter was maglocked to his backpack, getting it out of the way. Drawing his two bolt pistols more by reflex, than a concious decision. A few yards into his run, his bolt pistols started to fire into the throng of enemy traitors. Killing and wounding Skitarii down the middle of the enemy formation, splitting the formation ever so slightly in two. Making a opening for a charge, that could bring his sergeant and other brothers deep into the formation, where there superior skills, mass and ferocity of the Angels would count the most. Alecius preparing to hit the left flank at full speed, to prevent his fellow brothers to be swamped and surrounded by the enemy.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Carius: The Alpga Legionaire comes charging towards you and see's you drop to one knee with your blades out before you and quickly changes his sprint into a jump sending his armoured right boot crashing into your faceplate and sending you reeling onto your back as your helmet lenses emit a sharp crack and become akin to a spider web. As you regain your senses your helmets vision flickers back into life just as the screeching chainblade of your opponent slams down into your right pauldron and carves out large chunks of ceramite before finally jamming up several inches into the armour with a juddery cough as the ancient weapon fails to penetrate any further and carve down into your flesh, the Alpha Legionaire then releases his grip on his chainblade and drops to one knee bringing his combat knife point down towards the gap in your armour where your throat is but just as the blade comes closer an explosion from elsewhere in on the bridge sends the alpha legionaire flying off of his feet and away from you.

Malachi: Your opponent blocks all of your attacks with ease while releasing his own counter strikes that send sparks flying each time your blades meet as the powerfields of both weapons try to overcome the other and as your swords clash again in another deadlock the traitor leans forward. "It was not my primarch who sat on the back fence for years during the heresy while his brothers fought each other over the future of the galaxy. It was not my primarch who spend precious time chasing the Night Haunter when he could of been making his way to Terra, tell me Son of the Lion. Do you really think that your father legion weren't traitors in their own way?" The traitor marine then let out a harsh laugh and brings his left knee up which cracks into your side sending you staggering back and to the side and after your reply to him, be it through speech or snarling insults you are then knocked off your feet and thrown against a consules crushing the servitor working it under your weight as a grenade detonates not that far from you, after you gather your wits and push yourself back onto your feet you see your opponent is doing the same and once he spots you he raises his blade into a two handed grip and charges towards you while sweeping his blade in a decapitating arc.

Tiberius: The Alpha Legionaire lets out an annoyed growl and jumps backwards away from you before throwing out his left hand sending a small dark object towards you and as it gets closer you see that it is infact a frag grenade as the traitor then dives for cover behind one of the consules as you do the same mere seconds after you realize what he had thrown which thankfully meant that only mere seconds later the grenade detonates sending razor sharp super heated sharpnel throughout the bridge which scythes into the servitors who remained at their machines and knocking all of the combatants off of their feet apart from Librarian Taelos who had erected a force barrier around himself to protect himself from the sharpnel. As the smoke clears you hear your opponent shout another battle cry to for the Emperor as he jumps out of cover with a roaring chain axe in his right hand and a chainsword in his left.

Ezekyle: Your squad does as ordered and opens fire while throwing grenades into the midst of the enemies but several of the tech-guard hurl themselves ontop of the grenades and each other merely that instead of the large explosion you were hoping for the tech-guard are merely reduces to a spray of red mist that covers everything within the vicinity. The Skitarii completely ignore the tech-guard around them and bring their heavy weapons to bear and unleash hailstorms of las-rounds from las-carbines, mass reactive shells from heavy bolters and large slugs from heavy stubbers but while they have no cover in which to hide behind and protect themselves from your bolt rounds the same can be said your your squad as you feel several impacts against your armour and see a part of your right pauldron get blown away by a bolter round, do you recall your squad to get behind the corner for some cover or try and forge a path through your enemies and to the objective?

Alecius: As you approach the left flank of the enemy a Skitarii wielding a heavy bolter turns to face you and levels the heavy weapon directly at you before unleashing a hailstorm of bolts in your direction which slam into your armour with body stopping force but the momentum you have built up carries you forward through the rounds as chunks of ceramite are torn from your armour and as you get closer to the Skitarii firing upon you, you feel a sharp pain in your right shoulder as you feel something tear between the gap in your armour, through your flesh and out of your back as a bolter round pierces your defences and detonating a few feet behind you. Now you know the pain that your opponents feel when you fill them with your bolts but now you are close enough to your opponent to extract revenage as your astartes physiology starts to try and repair the damage done to your shoulder.

Vladimir: You are currently sprinting down a corridor towards the sound of gunfire and the life runes of several brother astartes after a terrible event merely moments ago that could of been the end of you and as you make your way towards the gunfire you recall those events that lead you to this: You were making your way through one of the gunnery decks with Sergeant Lukas and the rest of your battle brothers when a score of heretic tech-guard entered through one of the side doors that led to the great batteries that were currently firing upon the Angels of the Apocalypse Fleet, Sergeant Lukas quickly gave the order to open just as more and more tech-guard poured forth into onto he deck from behind your squad. Turning as one you and your fellow battle brothers raised your bolters and unleashed the emperors divine retribution upon these heretics but the sheer number of enemies arrayed against you proved too much and Sergeant Lukas ordered your squad to withdraw into one of the corridors where you could funnel the opponents. You were the first to make it through the large heavy duty bulkhead when you turned to see rest of your squad following you and just as they were about to reach the door a large explosion tore through the gunnery deck from outside of the ship as one of the lance batteries from the astartes battle-barge punches straight through the renegades ships armour and into where you had been. You remember seeing your fellow battle brothers vaporized as the automatic routines quickly sealed up the bulk head to stop the internal atmosphere venting into space but while most of your battle brothers were killed in the shot you remember seeing Sergeant Lukas mere feet away with his hand reaching out towards you just as the bulk head slammed shut sealing you within the ship as the only survivor of your squad as you heard your sergeants defiant curses being shouted over the vox. Since that event you quickly resolved to meet up with one of the other squads and let them know what has happened, as you shoulder your way through a barricaded door block your back you round a corner to see several battle brothers engaged in a fire fight with the markings on their sergeant marking him out as: Brother-Sergeant Ezeklye. You should aid your brothers and change your vox channel to theirs and inform them of what has happened. Giving you pretty free reign with what you tell Seraph and feel free to expand on the squad death scene.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Vladimir sprinted down the hallway of the heresy plagued interior of the ship as fast as he could, blitzing towards the sound of gunfire, explosions, and battle cries. he could see the runes of life for several battle brothers just ahead of him in the hallway, and considering his squad was now with the emperor, it was the only thing on his mind to make as many of these foul traitors join them as superhumanly possible. As he ran the memory of what had just happened burned violently in his mind further fueling the fires of rage and vengeance in his heart. Every waking moment the pain the memories caused pushed him forward, making him run harder and faster. 

Bursting through the hallway Vladimir recalled the events in his mind... They had been fighting valiantly against traitor guardsmen, something that in itself was a menial task for space marines. The guardsmen were weak, easily killed, and barely a threat alone... The only thing the treasonous wretches had going for them was sheer numbers. Just as they were going to breach one of the doors to take out one of the gun platforms, the doors opened early and a score of tech guard opened fire. The group rushed into battle and quickly got into the thick of it. But in the chaos of battle another score of the pathetic traitors came in from behind in droves, their numbers near limitless. For every one Vladimir cut down five more took it's place, and for every one Vladimir impaled, ten more were there to fire at them in mass. The fight itself was a mess, already stuck in thick melee fighting at the doors, he and his brothers had cleaved enough room to draw their bolters and open fire on the oncoming horde of tech guard.

The tech guard traitors fell like the maggots they were, bursting into red Myst and gooey chunky flesh bound shrapnel. But despite the respectable amount of fire they had put down, the guardsmen kept coming, and soon despite the divine retribution that the emperor so demanded them to place upon these foul traitors, his Sargent gave the order to make a tactical advance towards the bulk head to force them to funnel into it, a strategic choice that was a sound one... With the order to take point Vladimir had ripped his way through the numbers of guardsmen until he reached the corridor. Turning to cover his brothers as they made their approach with a heavy amount of covering fire Vladimir was nearly taken off of his feet as an explosion rocked the area. 

Vladimir watched helplessly then as his battle brothers were forced to join the emperor in his glorious blinding light before their time. A lance battery from their ship had ripped through the heretic's ship like a las cannon through warm butter in the hot mid day sun of a desert planet. Had Vladimir possibly not been one of the quicker members of the chapter, he too would have been forced to join the emperor's side before his time. Reaching out to try and grab a hold of his Sargent Vladimir screamed, cursed, and shouted as the doors slammed shut to prevent the atmosphere of the ship from venting out. Pounding on the doors that had just slammed shut Vladimir roared in defiance, rage, anger, and all things most ticked off. His sargent's last orders the only reason Vladimir was now rushing down the corridor he was now in... Join up with another squad, and kill the heretics in memory of his squad. His Sargent was still alive, caught out in space but still alive. Emperor willing he'd find a way back in through a airlock. Emperor willing that is. Suffocating out there after your suit ran out of air was just insulting. 

The memory of his Sargent and his squad being taken from him sent Vladimir into a bursurking rage as he ripped through the hallways. Rounding a corner at his top speed Vladimir didn't bother slowing down as he spotted a barricaded door dead ahead of him. The runes of life were beyond the door... And so was whatever was firing on them... Letting out a rage filled war cry to channel his anger, hatred, and wrath, he lowered his shoulder and ploughed into the door like a freight train that some poor ork had decided to put rocked boosters on. Vladimir impacted the door with such force, he wouldn't have been surprised if he actually dented his pauldron.

Vladimir burst through the barricaded door and kept on running. Another corner came up and so did the life runes of his fellow marines. Triggering his suit's vox system's he'd scan for their signal before locking onto it and switching over. At first he said nothing to his fellow brothers as he slowed to a halt and inched himself against a wall as he peered around the corner to see the foes that were troubling his battle brothers so. There was no doubt that his brothers heard, if not saw the barricaded door be removed, blockage included, rather forcefully by Vladimir.

Seeing Sargent Ezeklye take a hit to the pauldren Vladimir reared back with one of his blades and hurled it down range at the gunner who had dared injure him. The blade soared through the air, looming ever closer to the gunner who had damaged the Sargent's pauldren before sinking itself into it neigh dead center. Dead the traitor was not, aware however of a new threat he was... Well if he wasn't, Vladimir opening fire on them would insure that they were.

"Brother Sargent Ezeklye! Take cover and Tend to your wound! I shall provide covering fire in the name of the fallen! I fight now in their memory!" Vladimir would bellow over the vox, his bolter rounds flying down range to suppress his foes.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon’s first bolt round hit a Skitari in the chest it staggered but remained standing. His second and third ended the lives of a pair of heretic tech guard. He pulled a grenade from the dispenser at his hip and threw it. A pile of tech guard jumped onto it, shielding the Skitarii from the blast. Gideon cocked his head in curiousity then gave an almost impercetible shrug and brought his bolter round, finger on the trigger. Tech guard in a line ahead of him were flung backwards. Then the Skitarii had their weapons ready and they opened fire.

Gideon felt the bolt round crunch into his chest and he staggered backwards. He brought his bolt pistol from its holster smoothly, seemingly without emotion. Then he pointed both his weapons in the direction of the Skitari that had shot him and pulled the triggers, sending bolt after bolt thumping towards it. Tech guard threw themselves in front and his bolts were wasted. Alecius charged one of the Skitari and it shot him with a heavy bolter. Gideon, aloof from the turmoil around him raised his boltgun and fired 3 times. His rounds knocked it off balance and then Alecius was there, tearing into it.

Another Skitari shot Ezekyle in the shoulder. Gideon hurled himself forwards towards the Skitari. He slammed the Tech guard out of his way as he charged at the Skitarii. He burst from the group of heretics and found himself point blank with a heavy bolter. The Skitarii wielding it smiled and opened fire…


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Alecius was surprised by the dedication of the enemy troopers. Tech guard throwing themselves upon the grenades, the squad had thrown at the enemy, preventing them from doing the carnage they were meant to do.
As Alecius thundered down the left side of the corridor, shooting with bolter and as it ran out with bolt pistols on the mass of enemies, there was no stopping the heavy return fire. The sharp cracks of the lascarbines and lasguns, the chatter of the heavy stubbers and the heavy boom boom boom of the heavy bolters, filling the corridor with a cresendo of noise, energy and projectiles. Even thou the tech guard and skitarii, had no cover and was killed and wounded by every other shot from Alecius and his brothers, there was still plenty to shoot back at the marines.

Suddenly Alecius felt the heavy impacts and registrered the heavy explosions of a Heavy bolter to his armour. The heavy impacts almost making him loose step. But Alecius forced him self to continue, to get into close combat where he knew he would have the advantage. Even when one of the shells tore through his pauldron and his shoulder, the power of the shell so great, it first exploded after the bullet had run through him. he kept on running at the enemy.

The pain was a completely new experience for Alecius, the first time he had been seriously injured. As in slowmotion Alecius saw how his arm went limb, his prized bolt pistol slipping from his grib. He felt how his internal system instantly flooded his wounded area with coagulants to stem the flow of blood. How adrenal glands went into overdrive, pumping his body full of adrenaline. He felt his hormonal glands release pain repressers, and his armours head-up display showed him that his armours painkiller reservers was being pumped into his body.

Still in a state of slowmotion, Alecius threw his right hand bolt pistol into the face, crushing the skull of a tech guard without a helmet. He drew his chainsword, the teeth slowly starting to rotate with a loud screech, Alecius closed in on the Skitarii that had wounded him, he saw that enemy was beginning to jerk, bolter rounds impacting his body. As Alecius rammed into the Skitarii at high speed his more than 1000 pounds shattering the chest of the enemy, his sword was swung decapitating two tech guards. 

Yelling the battecry for the lion, Alecius thundered over the now dead skitarii that had wounded him, a return swing from his chainsword making it connect with another skitarii, the teeth cutting into the body of a silent warrior. While Alecius headbutted another traitor, shattering the face of the enemy. Then Alecius was in the midst of things, time went back to normal, his sword screeching left and right, cutting into the angels enemies. As he used his bodymass to throw the skitarii of balance and into melee, where there bulky weapons could not be brought to bear.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius rushed forward moving quickly towards the Alpha Legionaire. His opponent saw his intent and with an annoyed growl he leapt back flicking something out of his left hand as he did. Tiberius could tell what it was as it got closer and closer, a fragmentation grenade. Tiberius snarled, so the Alpha Legionaire was going to make it difficult. So be it he thought to himself as he leapt to one side.

The traitor dived behind one of the consoles on the bridge, obviously using it to shield himself from the blast of the frag grenade. Tiberius knew he had to find cover and dived behind the nearest console a mere few seconds after the object had left his opponents hand. He didn't have to wait long for the grenade to go off, razor sharp shards of shrapnel scythed throughout the bridge ending the pitiful existence of the servitors and knocked the combatants off of their feet apart from Librarian Taelos who had erected a force barrier around himself to protect himself from the sharpnel. 

Tiberius stood, the smoke clearing and he heard his opponent roar his battle cry as he charged forward. "For the Emperor!" Tiberius snarled in response, "For the Lion!" He bellowed in return as he charged towards his opponent. The Alpha Legionaire wielded a chain axe in his right hand and a chainsword in his left.

Tiberius leapt forward, blade in one hand the other his powerful power fist. He swung at the Alpha Legionaire's head, only for his opponent to duck under the swing, bringing his chain axe into Tiberius chest piece. He was lucky it didn't pierce the armour, and he kicked him backwards, swinging his sword only for the chainsword to block it. Tiberius moved forward, continuing with his attack. His opponent was clever, dodging any attempt Tiberius used his fist for and attacked his sword arm frequently in a bid to kill him.

Tiberius kept his calm, he knew that the Alpha Legion had more experience than he did, and that his fist was proving to be a bit of a hinderence. If he could just get one blow on target with his fist then he would do some real damage. His opponent launched himself at Tiberius, causing Tiberius to backpeddle and block with his sword. The chainblade tried to eat into the blade he forged but he didn't give it a chance. He pushed backwards, knocking the Alpha Legion off balance before rushing forward to punch the traitor in the chest.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As Malachi anticipated his fumbling feints and strikes were easily deflected by the skilled swordsman his opponent was turning out to be. Malachi smiled as the traitorous scum launched his own series of attacks, over confident and reaching, Malachi's relic blade flashing, parrying the blows as if it had a mind of its own. The bridge around him was bathed in flashing light, sparks showering as his blade came in contact with his opponents, time and time again. Neither giving ground nor gaining, each a dancer, graceful and deadly, their blades flashing, striking, and whirling faster than the eye could see. 

Once more Malachi found himself face to face with his tainted brother, close enough that he could feel the sickening pulse of chaos energy the seemed to radiate out from the Alpha Legionarie. Their blades locked, muscles straining to over come the other, when his opponent spoke,"It was not my primarch who sat on the back fence for years during the heresy while his brothers fought each other over the future of the galaxy. It was not my primarch who spend precious time chasing the Night Haunter when he could of been making his way to Terra, tell me Son of the Lion. Do you really think that your father legion weren't traitors in their own way?" The words washed over Malachi like the stinking sludge they were. He thought on them not, for he new the history of his father legion, he had heard the mumblings of the secrets the Dark Angels held close to heart. Whispers of those who had fallen. 

"That era is long since past," Malachi said, calm purpose punctuating his words. "I serve the Imperium, you and those like you serve nothing but themselves. My honor is intact brother, what has become of yours?"

Letting out a harsh barking laugh, the Alpha Legionaire twisted, bring his armored knee crashing into Malachi's side. He rode the momentum of the strike, trying to lessen its impact, throwing himself back and to the side, curling into a roll just as the concussive impact caught him in its shock wave. He felt himself being hurled across the bridge, the flare of the explosion still clouding his visor, the sound of the blast ringing in his ears. Crashing into the console far behind him, crushing the fragile servitor that had been working there to a pulp under his armored bulk, Malachi found himself flat on his back, stars flashing across his vision. 

The sound of armored footfalls roused him and rolling to a kneeling position, blade held upright and ready, he found himself staring at the Alpha Legionaire he had been dueling as he thundered across the deck of the bridge, blade locked in a two handed grip, its tip whistling as it sought Malachi's throat. "Enough of this," Malachi thought to himself, "time to end this duel."

He waited, watching, almost in slow motion as the Traitor came for him, blade descending, the strike furious and uncontrolled. Obviously his opponent underestimated him, just as he had hoped. Rolling to the side, well out of the way of the haymaker, Malachi came up to his feet, his blade flashing upwards, right along the line of his opponents hamstring. The powerful relic blade cut through armor and flesh, rending through the musculature that helped support the traitor marines vast weigth. 

Flicking his blade to the side, clearing the tainted blood from its holy surface, Malachi turned to face his foe, who, to his great joy was still standing. The injury however forced his opponent to take an odd stance to maintain his balance, though he held his blade aloft with confidence, Malachi could tell that he had changed the tables of this fight.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The charge became a jump, the treacherous whore leaping over is outstretched bladesand suddenly Carius was sprawling, dazed and bewildered as a great boot crashed into his face plate and he shouted even as his vision blacked.

His body was in shock, his limbs refusing to move, surrounded in blackness, interrupted by flashing lights as his helm rebooted and reassessed. A flash of light and his vision was restored as a blade, crashed into his pauldron, tearing at the ceramite, and he grunted kicking out, yet the alpha legionnaire was a rock.

The blade juddered to a hault, growling and smouldering as the ceramite halted the blade, yet the alpha legionnaire responded, dropping to one knee, pinning his legs beneath his bulk, a combat knife driving towards his throat. Carius clasped a hand round the legionnaire, strength matching strengths even as they grappled, the blade juddering down, further and further, inch by inch.

Adrenaline flooded him, combat stimulants rushing to aid him yet the force was overhelming the legionnaire adding yet more weight to the descending knife.

An explosion and he was rocked again, the legionnaire blown away. He was on his feet knocking the jarred chainblade from his pauldron and kicking it away.

The sheer blind luck of his survival gnawed at him, he should be dead, his escape was honourless. He had been defeated, thrown everything into a risky move and almost paid the ultimate price. His eyes fixed upon the legionnaires downed form as he switched both blades to one hand drawing his bolt pistol.

Aiming it at the legionnaire he let out a low snarl, disgust twitching his features... what was more important, ending the life of a traitor, an ancient rebel or his honour.

He paused for a moment a hushed prayer slipping from between his lips

"lion give me strength"

before he emptied the clip.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Watching the grenades reach the heretics Ezekyle opens fire with his bolter at the Skitarii hoping to take some down before they hurt his squad. Counting the rounds left Ezekyle sees the tech guard throw themselves on the grenades they had thrown seconds before and watched as they exploded in a shower of blood and gore. Firing hte last bolt Ezekyle mag locked it to his leg and drew his sword as he started to charge down towards the traitors. Feeling the impact of of several rounds on his armour Ezekyle glances at his right pauldron as it gets blown off from a round jerking him sideways and turning his body. Continuing the turn Ezekyle spins completely around heading in a different angle hoping to confuse the shots of the skitarii and remaining tech gaurd. 

*"Brother Sargent Ezeklye! Take cover and Tend to your wound! I shall provide covering fire in the name of the fallen! I fight now in their memory!" * Ezekyle hears a new voice over the vox and turns as a sword revolves through the air imbedding itself in the chest of a skitarii looking at a new Astartes who appeared from around the corner. Opening his end of the vox Ezekyle responds, _"Negative. The incoming fire is to heavy for that, we would be exposed longer. Join the charge and engage in close combat where they cannot bring the heavy weapons to bear as quickly. We shall deliver them to the Emperor for justice."_ Ezekyle closes the link and focuses on the skitarii in front of him ready for the ineveitable crunch of iimpact to turn it into a sweeping blow to take it's weaponf before taking it's head off.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Carius: The Alpha Legionaire let out a harsh barking laughter that echoed from his helmet seeming to have heard you. "Your corrupt gene-father will not save you now little lion. He disappeared over 10,000 years ago do you really think that he cares enough about you and your pathetic brothers? If he did then why has he not returned to lead you into battle? Maybe you arent worthy of carrying his genetic legacy within you." With that the Alpha Legionaire then hurls himself at you with his combat blade now held in a reserve grip as he sprints to try and cover the distance between you and him before you can get a good shot off with your bolt pistol. Now is the time to decide whether you try and end the traitor with your pistol or finish him in combat and try and restore your honour, what ever your choice the Alpha Legionaire keeps coming(if you fire then he has a shoulder wound from where the bolt round finds a weak joint in his armour) and throws his right hand out to punch you in the center of the chest plate. Now that your opponent has been reduced to his combat knife you now have the advantage of reach as both of your forged blades are longer than his own. (Giving you reasonably free reign here, up to you if you finish your opponent off now or during the next update.)

Malachi: Your opponent puts his good leg behind him and puts most of his weight on that leg as his super-human enhanced body starts to try and repait the damage done by you to his leg, with a growl your opponent reaches behind him with his left hand and brings it back out infront of him as he aims a bolt pistol at you before squeezing the trigger releasing a small hailstorm of mass reactive rounds that cut through the air straight torwards you. Diving to the side you feel several of the bolt pistol rounds rebound off of your armour and feel one ricochet up from just below your shoulder towards your neck joint but the holy Mark VIII 'Errant' armour chestplate that you wear has a higher and outwards pointed gorget that the bolter round pings off of and harmlessly into ceiling. Quitely and to yourself you give praise to The Lion and the late Sergeant Omegus as it is his chestplate that you now wear and without it that bolter round would of likely penetrated your neck joint and ended your service to your revered primarch and chapter, enraged that your opponent used a ranged weapon in what you consider a duel of honour you start forward into a sprint getting ready to end this fight as the traitor once again takes a two handed hold of his blade. (No killing your opponent Midge.)

Tiberius: You activate the powerfield of your powerfist and now that he is reeling from your attack the Alpha Legionaire has no choice but to bring both his weapons in a cross like block to try and save himself and as your fist connects with the weapons it shatters them into pieces as the still revving teeth scythe off into different directions with some embedding in your own armour with one of them finding scything through the joint of your middle finger on your right hand removing the finger completely and while you feel the pain of your new and quite pitiful wound your enchanced body starts pumping laerman(sp?) cells towards the wound where it already starts to scab over. Now that your opponent is weaponless he jumps back away from you and discards the remains of what were his weapons and grips ahold of a servitor lying lifeless at its console and hurls it straight torwards you in an attempt to put you on the backfoot as the relativily humaniod shape of it comes flying through the air towards you. (Feel free to finish your opponent but make it good when you post.)

Ezekyle: The appearance of the battle brother not from your squad makes you wonder what he is doing here though you do hear that he is fighting in memory and honour of the fallen which makes you wonder if something happened to his squad, looking left and right as you hack off limbs and remove heads you see that the other members of your current combat squad are holding up well with Brother Gideon engaging a Skittari with his blade, Brother Khiron and Nathaniel fight back to back with the Brother Khiron's twin swords flashing out in a silver whirlwind of death and Brother Natheniel's two handed blade raises and falls with the practiced swings of someone who could very well of been on execution duty of traitors and the new member firing off the occasional shot from his bolter which he now holds in one hand as he uses his blade in the other and finally there is Alecius who is making even more of a bloody mess then the rest of you as his chainsword tears flesh, bone and muscle instead of neatly cutting it. Turning your attention from your squad to the door you see that your opponents are starting to thin and that within the next minute or two you will be able to move onto the next room.

Alecius: You remain in the center of the melee hacking left and right with your chainsword while lashing out with your fist to punch tech-guard in chests and heads shattering ribcages and pulping skulls, to your right is Sergeant Ezekyle with his power-sword flicking out and severing limbs with ease and cutting through the more heavily armoured Skittari as if their armour wasn't even there. To your left is Brother Gideon who has engaged another Heavy bolter wielding Skittari in melee and is easily dealing with the augamented human while the Brother Khiron and Nathaniel fight back to back with the Brother Khiron's twin swords flashing out in a silver whirlwind of death and Brother Natheniel's two handed blade raises and falls with the practiced swings of someone who could very well of been on execution duty of traitors. On your helmets display you see that another battle brother has joined you though you do not know where he came from or even which squad he belongs to but it seems Brother-Sergeant Ezekyle is conversing with him over the vox network as he slaughters in the Lion's name, after dispatching a Tech-guard screaming praises to what ever gods he now worships you look around to see that the number of enemies are thinning and perhaps you should start pushing towards the door to the next room?

Vladimir: After receiving orders from the Brother-Sergeant engaged in the melee you switch your bolter to your left hand and draw your blade before rushing into combat firing off the occasional shot from your bolter(as bolters can be used in a single hand though the recoil is much higher if i remember correctly.) into some of the more heavily armoured Tech-Guard and Skittari. As you enter the melee you swing your blade around to cut through the throat of one of the tech-guard before pivoting on the spot to block an incoming strike from a chainblade wielding Skittari which you then proceed to dispatch with a bolt round between the eyes. As you look around at battle-brothers around you, you notice that they are much more skilled than you save for the one who appears to be wielding a chainsword but that is to be expected as the Brother Sergeant and the two fighting back to back(Khiron and Nathaniel) are much older than you and have served the chapter longer. For now you just have to deal with the tech-guard and Skittari around you before pushing on towards the next door where yet more fighting is likely to await.(Pretty much free reign in what you fight and how for now.)

Gideon: The heavy bolter rounds slam into your chestplate and shoulders cracking ceramite and fracturing the fused rib cage that houses your major internal organs but praise the Lion that none of the bolt rounds find their way through the crackes in your armour and tear straight through you. You quickly dismiss the warning symbols that appear on your helmets HUD that tell you that your armour integrity is less than sixty-percent and focus on forcing yourself towards the traitor Skittari where you can get into striking distance and as you feel a bolt round crack the armour just below the left side of your ribs you are now within striking distance to draw your blade and show those around you the fury of an Adeptus Astartes and what it means to be an Angel of the Apocalypse. (pretty much free reign here Santaire.)

OOC: Sorry for the long wait in the update, as i said ive been ill.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon felt the bolt rounds slam into his chest, cracking the ceramite and fracturing his rib cage. Praise to the Lion was due for none of the rounds breached his armour. Painkillers were pumped into his system from the dispensers fixed to his armour but Gideon stopped them, his mind was sharpened by the pain. A warning symbol flashed. His armour’s integrity was less than 60% Gideon dismissed it with a blink and continued forcing his way toward the Skitari. A bolt round cracked the ceramite just below his ribs and he gritted his teeth.

The Skitari was still grinning as it fired. A Techguard charged Gideon with his sword poised to lunge. Gideon kicked sideways and hurled the man backwards. However the traitor let go of his sword as he was flung backwards and the long blade seemed to glitter as it spun. Gideon, acting on instinct, snatched the handle from the air and jammed the sword into the barrel of the heavy bolter. The Skitari didn’t even have time to stop smiling before the sword caused the weapon to backfire.

The Skitari staggered back, screaming in pain as the damaged magazine spewed bullets everywhere. Gideon, seeing 10 Techguard turning their rifles to him dropped a Flash flare and ducked. The Skitari had drawn a power sword and charged Gideon. Several nearby Techguard, recovering quickly, did the same.

The Skitari died first. Gideon cut its leg from under it. As it fell to one knee to support itself Gideon stepped past it and killed the approaching Techguard. Then he turned and pressed his bolt pistol to the back of its skull and spoke quietly ‘I am an Angel of Death and I herald the doom of all traitors.’ He fired. The Skitari crumpled, its face a bloody mess and a wound in the back of its skull. Gideon then turned and drew his boltgun. His fingers traced the words etched onto its surface as he brought it up and opened fire...


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Alecius felt clumsy like a grot with a huge choppa, cutting left and right with his chainsword. He couldn't deny the swords effectiveness, but at the same time watching his brothers, and there elegant swords, cutting cleanly through the enemies, Alecius longed for a true sword of a angel of apocalypse. Alecius arm was also beginning to work again, painkillers and stimms making the arm forget its pain and wound. Thou it did not work at full strength, Alecius strength and the glove of his power armour was still sufficient in breaking bones and ribcages and pulling out power and fluid tubes of the Skitarii. Incapitating and killing the opposition with furious anger, anger that was fuelled by being wounded, anger over that he had to use a chainsword, anger that he had to drop or throw some of his other weapons, which he would have to pick up and slow down the squad after the battle, anger that loyal servants had turned there back on the emperor and the empire.
That anger threw Alecius into a frenzy, his sword killing by crushing impact alone, the chain hardly getting to cut into the enemy, before the next opponent was blugeoned to death. Suddenly Alecius found himself at the entrance to the next area, the enemy reduced greatly in strength and power. His anger subsiding, keeping the enemy from escaping, with as much care that he could muster in the frantic chaos of combat, looked inside the next room to get an idea of what the squad would face next, ready to close the door or dive for cover at any signs of trouble presented itself.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius fist flew towards that of the Alpha Legionaire, he could almost taste victory. The Alpha Legion marine saw the fist that flew towards him and knew that if it hit him it would mean death. In a desperate and last ditch move it brought both its close combat weapons in a cross to block his body from the blow, one that would see Tiberius gain the upper hand for good.

The weapons could not stand to the might of his powerfist, shattering upon impact. However the marine had been revving his chain weapons and the teeth from the flew in all different directions, embedding themselves into consoles and servitors, one managing to take the middle finger off of Tiberius on his right hand. He snarled in pain even as painkillers were applied to him, the blood clotting instantly so that he could remain operational, though it was only a tiny flesh wound.

Tiberius saw his foe retreat, grabbing hold of a servitor he threw it at Tiberius, desperately trying to get away from the advancing marine. Tiberius battered it with his fist, the thing exploding into chunks of flesh and gore, splattering Tiberius and his armour as well as the consoles around him. The marine tried to get further and further away but there was no where to run, no where to hide on the cramped bridge.

Tiberius bored down upon him swinging his powerfist at the Legion marine, though he ducked underneath. The traitor threw several powerful punches into Tiberius torso, the cermantine cracking where he hit though his fists fared no better. Tiberius lashed out with his blade, forcing the marine off balance before a kick to his chest knocked the traitor onto its back.

Tiberius leapt forward slipping his blade underneath the pauldron of the traitors left arm. He severed it to howls from the marine beneath him, before crushing the other one with a blow from his fist. Tiberius face was a snarl underneath his helm as he looked down upon his foe. The fool had turned from the Emperor's grace and betrayed him. He had brought the Lions fury to his enemies.

Tiberius bent down his powerfist encompassing the marines head that now lay defenceless at his feet. "For the Lion!" Tiberius stated simply as he closed his finger, the head exploding in a hail of gore and visceral. He stood, blood and gore covered him yet it was all in the name of the Lion. A thing Tiberius was happy to do until the day he would be brought low.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Malachi could hear the servo motors in the traitors armor attempting to help stabilize the marine's wounded leg and he watched in satisfaction as his opponent transferred most of his weight on the his uninjured leg. A slow smile played across Malachi's face as he watched his quarry, this game of cat and mouse almost played out. Malachi slowly positioned his feet, blade held across his body, an all purpose stance, ready for attack or defense, when his opponents weight shifted, one hand flying behind his back, returning just as quickly, bolt pistol held ready. As the pistol barked, mass reactive shells flying, Malachi tossed himself to the side, trying to roll out of the path of the sudden hail of projectiles. 

He was too slow. He felt the heavy shells slam into him, each accompanied with a grunt as the impact was spread across his armor. Taking a split second to glance into his HUD, he found, with some relief that none of the shells had penetrated, his chestplate deflecting the rounds, the gorget of his Mk VIII deflecting one that would have passed through his neck, no doubt ending his service to the chapter. Leaping to his feet, he said a silent prayer of thanks to Omegus and of praise to the Lion, Malachi stood, sword held ready, rage flooding through his viens. This fight would end, here and now. 

Lunging forward he launched a flurry of strikes at his suprised opponent. Malachi's sword flashing ever faster, the traitor's blade to slow. Malachi's holy sword leaving rents and gouges in the traitor's armor. A lightning fast feint and riposte took the pauldron from his foe's shoulder, it falling in two pieces as Malachi smiled behind his helm. Weaving to the side he struck out with a kick right to the wounded marines leg, the limb crumpling under the heavy blow, sending the traitor to the ground on his back. Moving to the fallen traitor's side, Malachi stomped down on the marines blade, shattering it into fragments under his cermatie boot, his own blade poised above the traitor's throat ready to strike.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The legionnaire rose, servo's creaking and grinding as the ancient mechanisms bore him back to his feet. It tore it's helm away to reveal proud noble features, a long blood red gash rani from eye to lip a deadly cut across a beautiful face. Canker seemed to gnaw at the wound, pus oozing from its surface, the grandfathers touch upon the emperor's perfection.

It lit a flame of hatred within him, that such a god would allow his soul to be rendered impure. His voice was chilling and icy even as words of doubt and spite blared at him and he felt his very soul turn to ice at the weight of his words, the implication laced in those horrifying tones.

"Your corrupt gene-father will not save you now little lion. He disappeared over 10,000 years ago do you really think that he cares enough about you and your pathetic brothers? If he did then why has he not returned to lead you into battle? Maybe you arent worthy of carrying his genetic legacy within you." 

His pistol was held out ahead of him the slightest tremor even as the alpha legionnaire lauched forward, superhuman reactions pulled the trigger, instinct sending a bolt smashing into his shoulder, the explosion sending a spray of flesh over the decking, blood running down the blood red armour.

The traitor was closing the gap, pounding over the decking and Carius slid the pistol to his belt, his twin swords coming up in two hands even as the traitors fist made to slam into his breast plate, to knock him to the floor, to remove the sudden advantage of distance he had acquired. He could see the momentum, feel the force of the traitors movement, his full weight input into knocking him to the ground.

He was moving switching his balance to take the fist in the shoulder, swivelling to come round behind the astartes as he blundered past. So strange, perhaps he had not felt pain in centuries, god knows how long, millenia of warfare, yet now he threw himself at him like a common thug in a tavern.

He was swaying as the astartes hacked and slashed his movements controlled and deft, slight twists of his blade knocking the astartes combat knife aside, a wrist flick knock the blade wide, a cut of the other blade, cutting into the traitors armour before his arm was pushed away.

Defend and counter defend and counter, it was fencing, stroke and counter stroke, his blades too much and too quick for the traitor to deflect, his gauntlets sliced, blood running slick over his hands. Then the opening came, the traitors grip sliding on the blood soaked handle of his knife, the blade slipping to the very edge of his fingers. 

With a hiss and a long stride, Carius closed the gap, a wordless growl of hatredspat into the traitors face as his blade flicked out with a deft twist to knock into the traitors wrist, his second blade thrusting for the traitors throat.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Vladamir abides by the orders of his new squad leader as he rounded the corner and ran full tilt towards the foes besieging his brothers. his hands sliding along the gun as he moved from holding it in both hands to wielding it in his left hand as his right drew the remaining sword from his side. his eyes leveled on the tech guard as he fired several shots as he ran forwards like an assault marine who had ditched his jump pack as it had run out of fuel. every three steps firing off another bolter round from the rifle into the masses. 

entering the fray Vladamir swung early for his foe, and instead of lobbing off his head, his blade slid along his throat, ripping the jugular of the guard and rending it out of the neck itself partially as the blade came through forming a fountain of red that sputtered to life. however Vladamir was not one to sit idly by while there were heretics to be slain. spinning round on his heel he caught a would be stealthy strike from a chainsword amidst all the chaos of battle with the side of his bolter, the frame of it taking some damage as he bashed the weapon away, slamming the muzzle of the bolter into the bridge of the man's nose right betwene the eyes and squeasing off a round and placing it straight through the man's skull and into the Skittari behind him.

Vlad's eyes drifted through the sea of combat as he admired his battle brother's in what seemed to be slow motion. the skill they had was unparalleled in his experience, then again the only one who seemed to be on par with Vladamir in terms of skill was his brother wielding a chainsword. his eyes lingered on the weapon of his brothers for a brief moment before looking to the rest of the chaos around him. eyes catching his brothers cleaving swaths of death doom and destruction in their wake, it was glorious. 

not to be left out of the "fun" Vlad moved forwards, stalking into the field of battle like a angel of death. unleashing bolter rounds upon his enemies and the enemies of his brothers until his bolter ran dry of ammunition, at which point he e simply kept marching forwards, hitting the trigger for the release of the clip and letting it fall to the floor. as the magazine fell Vladamir used the weapon's mangled side to bash a tech guard upside the head before impaling the man on his sword and lifting him up. the hand which held his bolter moved down to load another clip into the weapon as he turned and wrenched his body to fling the still screaming body of the impailed tech guard into the fray and off of his cleaver like sword. as the body sailed through the air Vladimir rushed after it. the body smacking into the side of a Skittari that was about to bring it's heavy weapons to bear on the Sargent, not that Vladamir gave it much time to comprehend what had just happened as he ran his blade through the warrior and hurled him through the field of battle. 

Vladamir continued to combat the heretical foes as much with his blade, as he did with his bolter. using them both in tandem to bring cold and unforgiving death to the enemies of the emperor.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Wondering where this Valdimir came from Ezekyle continued to attack the tratiors. Cutting the left arm from one Ezekyle steps forward and twists his sword sideways decaptitating the armless guy's head and stopping the momentum and plunging it through another. Taking a quick look around he sees Gideon engaging a gun-skitarii with his sword quickly closing the distance and attacking. Turning to his left Ezekyle sees the Brothers from Sergeant Lysander, Brothers Nathaniel and Khiron, fighting back to back with Nathaniel's twin blades flashing out in a whirlwind of death in front of him while Khiron wielded his two-handed sword as if he was executing his duties on a practice match instead of the battlefield. Turning his head to the right Ezekyle sees Alecius battering away with his chainsword, tearing into the flesh and bone of his combatants before moving on to the next. Shifiting his head towards the newcomer Ezekyle sees him walking around the enemies shhoting occasionaly with his bolter in his left hand while slashing left and right with his sword in his right.

Moving his eyes away from his squad Ezekyle scans the remaining enemies. Seeing that they will cleanse them shortly hre looks at the door. Wondering how to open it Ezekyle shakes his head before returning to the fight and killing the traitor's to the Emperor.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Carius: As your blades take the alpha legion marine in the wrist and throat he drops his combat knife and with his free hand grabs the back of your helmet to pull you closer as you hear him gurgling as blood pours from the fatal wound in his neck and while his strength starts to leave him he managed to hang onto your head until his own head is next to the side of yours as he says but two words which are now little more than a gurgling whisper “Thank…you”. With that the Alpha Legionaries releases your head and falls slack on both your blades before sliding off of them and crashing to the floor in a heap of flesh and ceramite, what the marine said to you has shocked you and you try to grasp why he said that to you as he died before you turn from the corpse at your feet to see that your brothers have finished their fights other than Brother Malachi who now appears just to be toying with his opponent so you may your way over to Brother Tiberius and Librarian Taelos as your two other battle brothers draw their bolters and aim at the Alpha Legion Marine should Battle-Brother Malachi somehow fail to defeat his opponent so for now you merely watch the third greatest swordsman in the company do what he does best: Fighting in the Lions Names.

Malachi: The Alpha Legionnaire stares up at you through his red eye lens as his chest starts to rise and fall in quick succession as a sound emits from his helmets vox speakers that sounds awfully a lot like laughing before he flings one arm back towards wall as a box like shape slams into it and locks in place. “You…lose traitor.” The Alpha Legion Marines continues to laugh as you look at the box now firmly attached to the wall that should it be destroyed would vent everything in the bridge out into the cold chilling embrace of the void and as your auto-senses quickly scan the box like item attached to the wall its energy signatures match with something strapped to your belt: Melta-Bomb. Cursing you look down at your opponent as he kicks you away and hauls himself back to his feet as he runs as fast as he can towards melta-bomb clearly intended to escape out into the void where his ship most be waiting. You just have enough time activate your boots magna-clamps and grab a hold of one of the consoles while hearing Taelos shouting orders to hang onto something.

Tiberius: Standing up you hear the last clashes of battle echo through the bring until Brother Malachi and his opponent are the ones still left fighting as you make your way over to stand with Librarian Taelos and Brother Carius with your bolters raised incase the extremely unlikely event that Malachi fails in killing his opponent and is instead cut down himself. Looking at Taelos you can see he is completely unharmed and that his helmets eye lens still crackle with the light of the warp as he has been using his powers to keep himself from harm while obliterating his opponent completely judging by the very large area of red covering his armor, the ceiling walls and consoles with only a few parts of Mark V heresy armor in the colors of the Alpha Legion scattered about the place, while Brother Carius is no worse for wares though one of his shoulder guards does have a large chunk missing out of his from where his opponents chainsword almost breached it. Turning back to look at Malachi you observe the battle between him and his opponent.

Ezekyle: The skirmish finally ends with you beheading the last of the Skittari with a casual back-hand swing and clean your power sword on the flak vest on one of the dead tech-guard scattered around your feet before your ad-hoc squad forms up around you and quickly changing their current magazines for fresh ones as they prepare to enter the next room which judging by the humming sound is the Warp Drives. Moving over to the control panel you hit the button which opens the doors as Brother Gideon and Alecius take point and move inside followed by you and Brother Vladimir with Brother Nathanial and Khiron acting as rearguard, looking around the chasm like room of the Warp Drives you see the mortal crew scatter with the servitors dutifully remaining at their work stations and continuing to monitor the warp drives ignoring your presence completely. Making your way towards the warp core itself you hear a door open and spin around to see another squad of the third company enter the room in the Mark VI ‘Corvus’ Armour and you recall that while within the company some members wear parts of the MK VI armor Sergeant Lemartes and his squad are the only ones to wear full suits of this older style armor. Looking at the squad entering you see Sergeant Lemartes raise his massive lightning claw armoured hand in greeting before making he makes his way over to you.

Alecius: Turning to look back at your battle brothers you see that they are now just finishing off those remaining traitor tech-guard and Skittari that are remaining before they start to regroup and prepare to move on into the next room which judging by the hum coming through the walls is the Warp Drive so in those few moments you have before moving on you pick out a few fragments of bone and lumps of flesh from the teeth in your chainsword before drawing your bolter once again. As you enter the warp drive you look around to see servitors and mortals still working at their stations though with your appearance in the room the mortal crew scatter while the Servitors continue on with their work as if you weren’t even there. Moving up along with Gideon you point you notice that there are some power armoured marines entering from the other side of the huge chasm like chamber and you pick out the silhouettes of Mark VI Corvus pattern armor but before you can determine their allegiance one of the new Astartes raises a hand in greeting before they enter the warp drives room and are lit by the glowing warp drive itself luckily it is an Angel of the Apocalypse Squad.

Vladimir : The battle around you finally ends when you see Brother-Sergeant Ezekyle behead the last of the Skittari before wiping his sword clean on one of the jackets of the tech-guard and you form up with the rest of the squad as you prepare to more into the next room which is clearly the warp drive judging by the hum coming through the walls. Now would be a good time to explain to Sergeant Ezekyle why you are here and not with your own squad and Sergeant and once you have explained what has happened you look around at your current brothers and see them reloading their bolters and bolt pistols so they have full magazines ready should there be any killing in the next room. Making your way into the chasm like chamber of the warp Drive you are stood to the left of Brother Sergeant Ezekyle and as you look around you take in the sights of what is going on. As you enter the warp drives you look around to see servitors and mortals still working at their stations though with your appearance in the room the mortal crew scatter while the Servitors continue on with their work as if you weren’t even there and as you look around the room you notice that there are some power armoured marines entering from the other side of the huge chasm like chamber and you pick out the silhouettes of Mark VI Corvus pattern armor but before you can determine their allegiance one of the new Astartes raises a hand in greeting before they enter the warp drives room and are lit by the glowing warp drive itself luckily it is an Angel of the Apocalypse Squad.


Gideon: Your bolt gun makes a mess of the tightly packed tech-guard charging you and reduces them to a heap of mangled and maimed limbs that ooze their life blood onto the metal floor of the star ship. Turning to look for more targets you see the rest of the squad finishing of all those that remain before you turn your attention to look towards the door you were fighting to get into and as the squad finally kills the remaining traitor tech-guard you regroup and make your way through the metal door and into the room beyond and your main objective: The Warp Drives. As you enter the warp drives you look around to see servitors and mortals still working at their stations though with your appearance in the room the mortal crew scatter while the Servitors continue on with their work as if you weren’t even there. Moving up to take point you notice that there are some power armoured marines entering from the other side of the huge chasm like chamber and you pick out the silhouettes of Mark VI Corvus pattern armor but before you can determine their allegiance one of the new Astartes raises a hand in greeting before they enter the warp drives room and are lit by the glowing warp drive itself luckily it is an Angel of the Apocalypse Squad.

Group One(Ezekyle, Gideon, Alecius, Vladimir):  Squad Lemartes enters the warp drives from one of the other heavily armoured doors and approach you as they raise their right hands to hold your fire. Looking at your brother marines you see they are completely unharmed by their midnight blue armor and deep grey robes are almost completely covered in the dark crimson of mortal blood. “Greetings Brothers, I see that you managed to make your way here without too much trouble though your squad does look under strength Ezekyle my brother.” With that Sergeant Lemartes slaps Ezekyle on the shoulder with his left hand as his right hand is covered in his lightning claw gauntlet with the blades currently sheathed in their housing. “I have received word from our dear and oh so up right brother, Lysander, that we have a large number of enemy contacts on the way here so I would suggest we barricade ourselves in and prepare for another bloody battle?” With that Sergeant Lemartes turns to his squad and orders them each to different points in the room to cover the all but three of the entrances leaving the other three for Squad Ezekyle to cover.

Group Two(Carius, Malachi, Tiberius): As the Alpha Legion marine kicks Brother Malachi away from him you see something slam against the wall should it be destroyed then the entire bridge would be at the mercy of the cold void beyond and your auto senses see that the object now attached to that wall is infact a Melta-Bomb which causes Brother Librarian Taelos to shout out a warning. “Brothers! Activate Magna-locks and hold onto something!” With that the Librarian throws himself across the room and grabs a hold of the command throne before he activates his boots magna-clamps causing him to be rooted to the spot. Each of you must do something similar to avoid being vented into space and praise the lion you manage to grab a hold of something solid as the bridge is filled by the flash of the melta-bomb exploding and melting through the thick plates of the bridge venting out all of the ships atmosphere into space along with the bodies of those mortal crew that were on the bring and dragging Servitors from their consoles as they bleat out error codes for having no understanding as why they are now floating through space. As the last of the artificial atmosphere is vented out into space Brother Librarian Taelos’s voice is heard over the vox: “Brothers, Status Report.” After hearing to each one of you tell him your status Librarian Taelos lets go of the command throne and makes his way ponderously over to each of you before pointing towards the hole blown in the wall. “It seems Brothers; we shall be going for a walk outside to find an access port as the entire bridge is now locked down. I shall inform the captain we have captured the bridge but it is no longer useable in its condition.” 

Making your way out onto the hull of the ship with your three battle brothers you look around to see the battle in the void is still raging as the Lions Honor punishes all of the traitorous ships around it with its huge lance batteries and you look to see that within the next twenty minutes approximately the battle in the void should be as good as over though the battles within the hostile ships will still be raging. Turning your attention from the ships you follow the Librarian across the hull of the ship towards the nearest access hatch so you can make your way inside and join up with your brothers (Tiberius by this point your Mucranoid gland has activated so your missing finger won’t kill you out in the vaccum) and after five minutes of walking on the hull you find and access point then leads you back inside the ship where you hear bolter fire. Rushing from your currently location towards the bolter fire you and your brothers break through a metallic door half broken open already and find one of your brother squads engage with the mechanicum’s dreaded Praetorian Skittari with your brothers heavily pinned down as each one of the Skittari is wielding either an auto-cannon or heavily bolter, you should lend your aid to your brother and try to help them overcome this enemy. (There are 50 Praetorian’s so ill leave how you kill them up to you.)

Group One(Ezekyle, Gideon, Alecius, Vladimir): Taking up your positions behind whatever barricades you can build from the crates and boxes in the room you crouch behind them with your bolters aimed at the doors in front of you waiting for the assault to come and wonder what kind of heretics you will be fighting this time. Vladimir and Gideon you are crouched in the northern part of the room when the door is torn of fits hinges by a fully armoured Praetorian Skittari whose hands have been replaced for powered claws something which is akin to Astartes power fists and it rushes towards you both followed by atleast thirty tech-guard carrying las-rifles though you are unable to tell as your attention is focused on the Skittari charging towards you (Decide with each other who will attack the Skittari and who will attack the tech-guard). 

Sergeant Ezekyle and Brother Alecius you are stationed facing the door which you entered from with Brother Nathanial and Khiron facing the southern door and while you hear the shriek of metal being torn to pieces coming from Brother Gideon and Vladimir’s location your attention is fully focused on what has now appeared in front of you as the door changes from a dull gold color to almost blinding white as melta-weaponry is used to melt straight through it and once the door cools down to a bearable level three Astartes of the Alpha Legion come charging through with two weathering your bolter fire to crash into Sergeant Ezekyle with the remaining one launching himself upon Brother Alecius, It seems your brothers up in the bridge were correct in that the Alpha Legion was here and now you have something worthy to fight other than just the minions of the renegade Adeptus Mechanicum. (Leaving it up to you how you react to your opponents but no killing them in 1 post remember as these are Astartes. What weapons they have are up to you aswell though one of them who is fighting Ezekyle is wielding a power axe.)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Finishing a skitarii with a contemptous backhanded swing Ezekyle looks over the small skirmish eyes darting around looking for another enemy. Seeing none remain Ezekyle drops to a knee and grabs a traitor tech-gaurd's coat and wipes the blood of his blade before sheathing it. Standing he checks his bolter and slides a new clip into it before going over his men. Ordering Gideon and Alecius forwards to the door Ezekyle hita the deoors control panel opening it motioning for this Brother Vladimir to move in with him while having Nathaniel and Khiron cover the rear. Moving in with his bolter up Ezekyle sees the mortal crew running away from the Emperor's Astartes while servitors stay at their stations oblivius to the panic around them. Moving across to the warp drives Ezekyle hears a door open. Spining around and bringing his bolter up he sees that more marines have come into the drive room wearing mark VI "Corvus" pattern armour. Thinking to himself Ezekyle places them to squad Lemartes as they are the only squad to have a full compliment of mark VI battle plate. Seeing the Sergeant raise his hand in salute Ezekyle responds in the same manner.

Looking at them Ezekyle sees that though they are covered in blood they do not seem to be injured.*“Greetings Brothers, I see that you managed to make your way here without too much trouble though your squad does look under strength Ezekyle my brother.”* as he says this sergeant Lemartes claps him on the right shoulder with his left hand as his right is encased in a lightning claw. Continuing Lemartes says *“I have received word from our dear and oh so up right brother, Lysander, that we have a large number of enemy contacts on the way here so I would suggest we barricade ourselves in and prepare for another bloody battle?”* _" Agreed. Though I wouldn't be to harsh on Lysander Lemartes I have two of his own with me and there might be a point of conflict later on, though I do apprieciate the heart of that comment."_ Ezekyle says quitely before Sergeant Lemartes busies himself organising his squad in defence of the room. _"Alecius with me will gaurd the door we came in on, Nathaniel and Khiron will guard the southern door, Gideon take Vladimir and cover the northern door. For the Lion do not let them take this room or your lives!"_ Ezekyle splits them up while moving some crates around to form a makeshift barrier to soak some of the fire from the traitors.

Hearing metal shrieking as it's being cut and torn from Giedeon's position Ezekyle can only stare at the orange glow coming from the door they had entered from. Blinking his eyes clear of any white strobes he sees three astartes charging towards them. Firing his bolter on full automatic the enemy simply sustain it while drawing thier close combat weapons. Dropping his bolter Ezekyle draws his sword in time as he is knocked backwards after one Alpha Legionaire crashed through the barricade with his shoulder before drawing his own power-axe. Standing up Ezekyle quickly blocks an attack from the axe wielder while another Legionaire draws a power sword and comes inot the battle quickly shifting the fight into thier favor. Deflecting several attacks with no room to spare Ezekyle sees that each wants the kill before the other.*Maybe I can use that to my advantage? Draw one in with an easy strike while taking the other out?*


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Gideon was close enough to hear Ezekyle converse with Lemartes.

"Agreed. Though I wouldn't be too harsh on Lysander Lemartes I have two of his own with me and there might be a point of conflict later on, though I do appreciate the heart of that comment. Alecius with me will guard the door we came in on, Nathaniel and Khiron will guard the southern door, Gideon take Vladimir and cover the northern door. For the Lion do not let them take this room or your lives!"

Gideon nodded and turned laying a hand on Vladimir’s left pauldron. “Come brother, we have traitors to kill.”

They moved to the barricades Lemartes tactical marines had already set up and Gideon checked his boltgun. He was still standing behind the barricade as the shrieking began from the other side of the door. “Ready yourself,” Gideon said quietly as he checked the reloading mechanism of his weapon. Then the door was torn off its hinges and a praetorian came howling in through the entrance. Racking the slide Gideon raised the boltgun to his shoulder and took a careful aim. “Deal with the Techguard brother, this machine is mine,” he spoke, trusting Vladimir to do so.

Time slowed and Gideon’s finger tightened on the trigger. “For the Emperor!” he snarled.

The bolt left the barrel and the explosive charge ignited, propelling it forward. The praetorian saw it, saw its path and attempted to evade the oncoming round. It succeeded, barely. Instead of ploughing into its brain the bolt glanced off a metal plated cheek bone and exploded, peppering the praetorian’s back with shrapnel. It might as well have been harmless. The Astartes took a step back.

Gideon suddenly stepped forward and put all his force into a 2 footed flying kick over the barricade. Both ceramite boots slammed into the praetorian’s chest, halting its onrushing charge and even knocking it back a pace. Gideon rolled aside from a barrage of rounds from a shoulder mounted bolter and drew his sword, slashing it across the praetorian’s chest. He ducked a power claw and shoulder barged the praetorian backwards, driving his sword into its stomach as he did so.

He drew blood but before his blade could sink deep enough the praetorian slammed an armoured knee up into his chest, knocking the breath out of him before bringing a clenched fist down onto his back. He crumpled and the praetorian took a step back in preparation for the killing blow. Gideon rolled onto his back and the praetorian found itself looking down the barrel of his bolt pistol. He fired and the round slammed into its chest plate and exploded, knocking it back. “I fear no evil,” Gideon hissed as he climbed to his feet.

The praetorian roared and charged. Gideon sidestepped and reversed his grip on his sword’s hilt, stabbing it backwards. The blade failed to pierce the thick armour plating and so Gideon was forced to duck beneath a swinging power claw. “I fear no death,” he snarled as he slammed a kick into the praetorian’s side.

“I march for the Lion,” he said through gritted teeth as bolt rounds hammered into his chest plate. He stepped forward and to the right, evading a lunge before stepping back to the left to dodge a wild slash. He swung his sword for his foe’s neck and the praetorian staggered backwards out of the blade’s path. The Angel of the Apocalypse back swung with all his force. “And I know no fear,” he cried as his blade swung...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

His blade slid through the traitors wrist, arterial blood oozing down to drench his fingers, a gasping rattle of air expelled as he thrust the second through the traitors throat. The legionnaire seemed to quiver, legs trembling though he reached out to grip the back of his helm with surprising strength and pulled him close, his voice in his ear, a gurgling rasp seeming to ooze through his helm

"Thank you"

The legionnaire gave a final horrifying rasp and then fell back limp, his corpse hitting the floor with a dull thud leaving Carius standing stunned. He was but a boy and he had killed a traitor, wet his blades with the blood of the greatest foes of the emperor.

He had thought he would be elated, instead he was silent his mind suddenly a void, devoid of thought. He had truly become an astartes today. The void was shattered by the shout of the Librarian, a bellowing roar that ripped him from his own thoughts

“Brothers! Activate Magna-locks and hold onto something!”

He subconsciously obeyed, 3 steps and he was gripping at one of the consoles at the side of the room the locks on his boots sealing him to the floor, his mind reeling in confusion. He began to shout a question when the world exploded and his arms were wrenched, every ounce of his strength needed to cling to the console a low grunt of exertion torn from his limbs.

He was blind, smoke and debris clattering to the floor over the low hiss of air flooding into the smoldering remains of the bridge. The librarian was the first to recover seemingly impregnable amongst the remains of the bridge, unflustered by the sudden drastic reversal of their circumstances, eyes searching for their next move, his eyes pointing to the void as he lead them across the hull. Confused and bewildered, his mind half torn by the explosion, half by the sodden blades still clasped in his hands, blood spilling away to float before his eyes, tiny blood red specks, reminders of his first the first true kill he would make in the name of the emperor. He would remember this for the rest of his life, however long it be.

An access hatch casually torn away by the librarian brought them back into the ship, there entry bringing them upon the back of a group of pretorians, their entry met with bewildered cries at the heavy warriors desperately tried to bring their autocannons and heavy weapons to bear.

He gave them no time nor quarter, sprinting into the fray, a heavy set hulking figure bearing a heavy bolter upon his arm, half turned only to find blood soaked blades cutting across his throat, slashing through flesh and cable sending the towering figure crumbling, Carius suddenly in his element, this was his arena, this where he impressed, where he found himself at home, enemies reeling, struggling to bring their weapons to bear upon the bundling astartes in their midst. Amongst the massed foes, he had it all strength and speed, his blades a mass of flashing steel and he gave a long low roar, as he let a low kick that sent two pretorians stumbling

"Beware the lions talons heretics, for he is amongst you"


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Alecius looked back towards his squad, where his brothers was finishing off the last of the opposition. Alecius wasted no time, cleaning out the worst flesh and gore from the teeth of his chainsword, and picking up his weapons and reloading them. The pain in his left shoulder reminded him of his own mortality, and sent a prayer to the Lion and the Emperor, in gratitude that it had not been his time yet, he still had a lot to prove to the chapter. As his arm didn't possess its usual strength, he mag-locked his bolter to his back, just keeping a bolt pistol in his right hand, he made sure his other pistol and chainsword was easy to draw, depending on what ever situation he would face.

Following Ezekyle into the massive hold of the Warp drive, people was fleeing scared, only the servitors oblivious to there masters turn of allegiance, simply doing the tasks they were assigned and programmed to do. The corrupted influence of chaos had not yet disrupted there programming.

They were met by another squad of Angels, squad Lemartes all in old Corvus pattern power armour. Alecius had been close to open fire on the squad fearing that it had been traitor marines, but thankfully they had shown there intentions in time, to avoid any terrible accidents. But there was not much time to linger or rest, defences had to be made as it was clear they were not safe here. Alecius helped as best he could pushing some heavy crates over to provide some cover from incoming enemy fire. Taking his position with Ezekyle it didn't take long before the enemy was assaulting the angels from all sides. To the massive noise of a bulkhead torn from its frame behind him, Alecius watched the entrance they had themselves just entered moments before start to melt white hot, as only the effect of melta weapons could do. Moments later three disgusting marines of the Alpha Legion charged through the doors, all drawing there weapons for close combat. Two of them went straight for Sergeant Ezekyle, like they knew he was the greater threat, the third thou charged straight towards Alecius, drawing a chainsword and a wicked oozing dagger, a rune on its blade made Alecius feel sick.

With a prayer on his lips, Alecius steeled himself against the charge, quickly drawing his chainsword, abandoning his drawn bolt pistol on the crate he had used as cover. He just knew he would not be able to shoot the traitor marine before he had reached him, and with his left arm wounded Alecius was at a severe disadvantage. The charge hit Alecius like a freight train, chainswords locking together, the chains fighting each other. It forced Alecius to take a few steps back, the traitor marine had tried to hit some weak spots on Alecius power armour with the dagger, but it had not penetrated making Alecius thank the emperor that the dagger wasn't somekind of power weapon.

The traitor marine quickly followed his charge with a swing with his chainsword towards Alecius head, which Alecius quickly parried but he exposed his left shoulder doing so, the traitor marine had spotted the broken pauldron and the wounded shoulder, and his dagger made a quick thrust towards the shoulder, Alecius managed the jerk back, so the dagger only scraped along the bottom of the pauldron, connecting with some dried blood that had spilled out from when he had been wounded. The dried blood quickly began to boil then it burned purple for a second before the blood was spent. Alecius heart sank, he was fighting his first traitor marine, who was armed with a warp poisoned dagger at great disadvantage. Alecius had only felt so helpless when he had stood infront of the chapters forges, trying to forge a blade worthy of his heritage. Should this be the end of Alecius, his blood burning him into nothingness.

The next few moments the two marines circled each other exchanging blows, Alecius was sure the Alpha legion marine was just toying with him, even using his dagger to deflect and parry some of Alecius swings and thrusts. Which gave Alecius a glimmer of hope, maybe he could use the traitors marines arrogance against him. For the lion Alecius whispered as the traitor marine once again swung his sword towards the head of Alecius, once again Alecius made the parry that exposed his left shoulder, but instead of jerking back Alecius let himself fall on his back, out of reach of the traitors dagger thrust and general reach of his weapons. While he fell Alecius shifted his chainsword to his weakened left hand, and drew his remaining bolt pistol with his right hand. The enemy had to take a small step forward on his left leg, to regain the balance from the unexpected maneuver from Alecius, and before he could redirect his attacks, Alecius had opened fire with his boltpistol, sending shells towards the shin and knee of the traitors left leg, hoping he could wound and immobilize the enemy marine. With a little luck the enemy marine would fall forward and impale himself on Alecius outstretched chainsword.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As he stood there, staring down into the red lenses of the traitor pinned beneath his blade, Malachi mused at what could have caused this once proud marine, a member of a noble legion, to turn from the face of the Emperor. What events transpired that called such honored warriors to the side of chaos, evil, and destruction. It saddened him to think of what the state of the galaxy might have been, had those who followed the Warmaster Horus not fallen, had they not tread down the path of Chaos and despair. Their gazes locked, Malachi wondered what this fallen brother was thinking, what twisted schemes where floating through his mind.

As if to answer his musings, the Alpha Legionaires chest began to rise and fall in quick succession, his body trembling underneath Malachi's as a sound, an eerie laughter started to flow from the vox speakers on the Legionaires helm. The traitor's arm flicked out, pointing toward the back wall and Malachi could only gaze in disbelief as a small black box slammed into the wall and locked in place. "You... lose traitor," The Alpha Legionaire chuckled, his laughter tinged with madness. Taking in the box, Malachi's HUD began to bring up readings, a melta-bomb, Malachi almost laughed at the Traitors cheek. It appeared that he was going to attempt to escape out the back wall of the bridge. Malachi began to press down with his blade, but he was too late. As he had been distracted by the melta-bomb, the Legionaire had managed to get more leverage, and as Malachi's blade descended, the Legionaire lashed out with a fist, punching Malachi on the inside of the thigh, in the soft armor that fell at his knee joint. Malachi reflexively jerked his leg back, the sudden motion giving the Legionaire the opportunity he needed to roll away. Lurching to his feet the Legionaire made for the back wall, running as fast as he could toward the exit that would be appearing any second. Malachi in turn spun, putting his back to the blast, he activated his magna-clamps, sheathed his blade on his back, and grabbed onto the nearest console to him, following Taelos' orders to brace for the blast. 

A flash of light, the heavy concussion of the blast, and a wave of pressure rolled over him. He held on to the console, as the woosh of escaping air, pulled the bodies of the mortal crew out of the hole that now dominated the back wall of the bridge. Servitors blared and beeped, their warning klaxons sounding as they tried to process why they were disconnected from their info ports, their feeble neuro-processors incapable of understanding why they were now floating through the void of space. As the last of the artificial atmosphere vented into space, Taelos' voice sounded across the Vox,"Brothers, Status Report." Malachi activated his vox unit with a flick of his eye, "I am unharmed Brother Librarian." Staring out into the void, his eyes and computerated optics searching for some sign of the Legionaire that had escaped. "I have a score to settle though," Malachi whispered quietly. Joining the group from near the command throne, Taelos continued,"It seems Brothers, we shall be going for a walk outside to find an access port as the entire bridge is now locked down. I shall inform the captain we have captured the bridge, but that it is no longer in useable condition." I slight pang of regret coursed through Malachi at the librarian's words. Part of their instructions had been to capture the vessel and without a functioning bridge, it would not be possible to reclaim the ship for the Empereror's service. 

Exiting through the still smoking hole in the bridge, the combat squad made their way out onto hull of the ship. Malachi always enjoyed the opportunity to take these zero G walks, just his power armor standing between himself and the stunningly cold vacuum of space. The majesty of the heavens, always filled his heart with awe, the colors of the stars and stellar formations vivid and untarnished. He smiled, for across the backdrop of one of his favorite sights, he saw the Lion's Honor, the implacable battle barge, engaged in an all out fire fight with the traitorous ships that hung around it like gnats. Its great lance batteries punishing the smaller ships with its phenomenal fire power. The ship to ship battle it seemed was almost finished, the smaller strike cruisers of the Traitor forces no match for the fire power the Angel's wielded. 

Following Librarian Taelos the combat squad found the nearest access hatch and entering into the ship once more, they hurried in the direction of the rest of the squad, their locators leading Malachi and his fellows onward. After walking for a short while, the sound of bolter fire spurred them on faster and Malachi took the opportunity to take his plasmagun in hand, checking to make sure that it had a fresh power core. They came upon a door, shattered and melted from what appeared to be a melta hit, and entering into the room the combat squad found their brethren, engaged in fierce combat with heavily armored Praetorian Skittari. It had been some time since Malachi had come across one of the Mechanicum's elite warriors and the sight of them, tainted by chaos fueled his rage. 

Rushing into the room with the rest of his squad, Malachi raised his plasmagun, flipped the selector switch to rapid fire, and leveled a flurry of shots up and through the nearest Praetorian, the overcharged plasma searing through its armor, leaving smoking holes in the things armor. Clamping his plasmagun to his side, he rushed forward, hand flying to the hilt of his sword. In one smooth motion he drew it, thumbed the activation tab and swung in an overhanded chop. His relic blade split through the Praetorian's armor as if it were paper, splitting the fiend from shoulder to hip. "Come brothers," Malachi bellowed, "For the Lion!" With a roar of challenge, he threw himself into the enemy, blade flashing.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tiberius stood, grabbing the Blood Angel Storm bolter that he would have purified before sending it back to rest with their brother chapter, he moved over to where the Librarian and Carius were stood. It appeared only Malachi was still fighting his opponent, and whilst Tiberius wished for nothing more than to move in and give him a hand, he knew his brother would see it as a slight.

He stood next to the Librarian, bolter held in one hand, ready in case the impossible happened and the Alpha Legionairre somehow managed to defeat his brother. Whilst the fight raged on Tiberius, briefly looked over the Librarian to see him unharmed. His helmet lenses crackled with the power of the warp and his armour was covered in red, obviously his opponent. 

Armour in the colours of the Alpha Legion were scattered over the place, all that remained of his opponent. His brother Carius was an almost similar story, unharmed except for his shoulder, a chunk missing out of the cermatine where a chainsaw obviously had almost broken through.

Since he checked that his squad mates were still ok he turned his attention back to the fight, watching and waiting for his brother to be victorious. Suddenly he heard Tealos yell for them to activate their maglocks in their boots and hold onto something as the traitor held a melta bomb. Tiberius growling maglocked to the floor, bolter maglocked to his leg in an instant. He grabbed hold of the nearest console with one arm, whilst his power fist he dug into the floor to hold him still.

The explosion rocked over him, a vaccum being formed as everything inside the bridge apart from the marines and some of the consoles were being sucked into space. Servitors blaring warnings flew past him, and crew members, hitting his armour as their dead bodies went past him flew out into the cold void. Tiberius activated his vox after the others when the Librarian asked for a status report. *"I am in one piece brother Librarian." *

The group moved outside, looking for an access hatch that they could use, Tiberius annoyed that they could not save the bridge. A fine mess he thought too himself as the group dropped through the hatch, Tiberius glad that he could move freely once more and not have to have his boots maglocked. 

The group moved quickly to aid the rest of the squad moving through the corridors leading back to them. As they rushed into a room they spotted Praetorian guards in their way, fallen Mechanus skittari. Tiberius roared his hate as he fired with his bolter, firing into one of the Praetorians. Even as he did this he charged, fist activated as he smashed into into another, destroying it utterly with a single punch. "For the Lion!" He roared.


----------

